# Stihl MS660 vs Husqvarna 390xp (vid)



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 26, 2009)

This is why I run a 390 over a 660, lighter, smoother, cheaper and a tad bit faster.
Both saws using same chain and 8 tooth sprockets in 25" doug fir.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXb3Za88vk


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

What's better than a Video on a ported saw?
A comparison between two ported saws.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 26, 2009)

Before I forget, I don't wanna hear about a 395xp, both saws beat a milled and ported 395xp I just finished in the same cut, same bar and chain by over a second.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll take that 660 off your hands, how much?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Before I forget, I don't wanna hear about a 395xp, both saws beat a milled and ported 395xp I just finished in the same cut, same bar and chain by over a second.



Hmmm, I've got my 395 to do soon.
Interesting.


----------



## jack-the-ripper (Aug 26, 2009)

Those 2 saws are very close on times but I know first hand about the 390xp being lighter & smoother. I'll take my ported 390 over a 660 any day.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice videos. Makes my decision of which one to buy even harder.


----------



## bml (Aug 26, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Before I forget, I don't wanna hear about a 395xp, both saws beat a milled and ported 395xp I just finished in the same cut, same bar and chain by over a second.



Ok, someone please explain that to a saw noob.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm getting 16.8 on the 660 and 16.4 on the 390. I haven't ported my 390XP yet. Thanks for the vids!


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 26, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Before I forget, I don't wanna hear about a 395xp, both saws beat a milled and ported 395xp I just finished in the same cut, same bar and chain by over a second.



Hmmm, interesting. The 395 is bigger so maybe it needs more blowdown? The carb probably should be bored out too.

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice video,to each his own. But that good ol' 660 will still be makin' sawdust when your huskys' are in the scrapyard!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

well as far as im concerned that is irrelevent. if im gonna run either one of those saws, the minimum bar length will be 36 inches and .404 so whichever one is faster with a 36 inch .404 chain with a 7 tooth would be what interests me, 32 inch is 70cc range.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm getting 16.8 on the 660 and 16.4 on the 390. I haven't ported my 390XP yet. Thanks for the vids!



So your getting a better time on the 390?
That's interesting.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Owning a 066 and spending countless hours with a 390 I must say I'm shocked by these results. I always thought my 066 had way more ass than that 390 ( both stock ). Does the 390 take better to mods, slinger? Word 'round the water cooler is that the 390 is your specialty.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Hmmm, interesting. The 395 is bigger so maybe it needs more blowdown? The carb probably should be bored out too.
> 
> Thanks for the vids!



I have a 395 big bore sitting on the bench along side a 371 barrel.
The 395 has smaller transfers tha the 371.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

a saw that size racing with a lil 32 inch bar with 3/8 chain in dry doug fir is pointless.. if you want to really understand which saw is stronger you need to put a real bar and chain on the saws, or dip that 32 inch b&C into some hardwood. this video means absolutely nothing, my 044 with a 30 inch bar would beat either one of those in that particular wood.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 26, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I have a 395 big bore sitting on the bench along side a 371 barrel.
> The 395 has smaller transfers tha the 371.


I imagine the extra length would make up for the small size. I don't recall any builder ever getting excited over a 395. The piped 660's however seem to be REAL popular.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> a saw that size racing with a lil 32 inch bar with 3/8 chain in dry doug fir is pointless.. if you want to really understand which saw is stronger you need to put a real bar and chain on the saws, or dip that 32 inch b&C into some hardwood. this video means absolutely nothing, my 044 with a 30 inch bar would beat either one of those in that particular wood.



We know one thing, you've got the right AS username. That's because you're all *bark*


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> I imagine the extra length would make up for the small size. I don't recall any builder ever getting excited over a 395.



The trans in the 395 are actually shorter.

I'm hearing this.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We know one thing, you've got the right AS username. That's because you're all *bark*



brad, with all do respect, your wrong, have you ever cut seasoned doug fir? and if you have, are you ####ing high? and yeah im sure you know a lot about saws, but you wouldnt make it a day in my world.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> brad, with all do respect, your wrong, have you ever cut seasoned doug fir? and if you have, are you ####ing high? and yeah im sure you know a lot about saws, but you wouldnt make it a day in my world.



opcorn: Them's fighting words, rodeo's about to start...


----------



## stihlavarna (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm bucking up some Douglas fir myself 20" or so in diameter, I'll use the 041 for nostalgia, but when I'm ready to get the job done quickly I go with the 365, I like Stihl don't get me wrong, I find the husky just pulls that much harder, both 60 cc's and 150 PSI compression, same chain etc.....

I noticed the Stihl had the bigger engine, but slower time are they running different compressions and/or one revving higher?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

i will stand behind my statements. and if you pay close attention to what i said, i never stated which saw i thought was superior, i simply stated that you cannot get an accurate idea of how strong the saw is with a little 32 inch bar with 3/8 chain in seasoned doug fir. a good test would be with either 36 or 42 inch bars running .404 chain. and yes my 044 will cut faster than either of those saws in that PARTICULAR wood that PARTICULAR size. if you cant understand that, its simply that youv never had real world experience with that particular wood, being seasoned


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i will stand behind my statements. and if you pay close attention to what i said, i never stated which saw i thought was superior, i simply stated that you cannot get an accurate idea of how strong the saw is with a little 32 inch bar with 3/8 chain in seasoned doug fir. a good test would be with either 36 or 42 inch bars running .404 chain. and yes my 044 will cut faster than either of those saws in that PARTICULAR wood that PARTICULAR size. if you cant understand that, its simply that youv never had real world experience with that particular wood, being seasoned



So tell us about the mods to this particular 044.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So tell us about the mods to this particular 044.



well thats the beauty. stock. brad im dissapointed, really i am, i should not have to explain this to you, but i guess i will. okay here it is if your cutting 6 inch wood, which will be faster a 026 with a 16 inch bar or a 066 with a 16 inch bar both running 7 tooth. if you can figure out the answer to that question you will understand why that video means nothign.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 26, 2009)

Barkbuster......ah nevermind. Not worth it.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

hey any of you who have criticized me about what i have said on this thread, you better back it up, cause i have given good reasons why the videos mean nothing, and its odd how silent you guys are, if im wrong then prove it. cause right now i think your all a bunch of chicken ####s


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

The reason that it quiet is because people can't be bothered.
Take it else where because your killing a good thread.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 26, 2009)

I know my 7900 is faster in 20" wood than my 066, both are stock though. Don't know if that would be true if it were modded

I've never cut any doug fir, whats the difference between it being green or seasoned?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> The reason that it quiet is because people can't be bothered.
> Take it else where because your killing a good thread.



im killing a good thread because i pointed some obvious flaws in everyones reasoning on the video? if you want to bathe in ignorance, well your gonna have to go somewhere else.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> hey any of you who have criticized me about what i have said on this thread, you better back it up, cause i have given good reasons why the videos mean nothing, and its odd how silent you guys are, if im wrong then prove it. cause right now i think your all a bunch of chicken ####s



:chatter::monkey: I don't think you really know what kinda #### you are getting started. It looks like it is gonna get messy!!! Steve


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> im killing a good thread because i pointed some obvious flaws in everyones reasoning on the video? if you want to bathe in ignorance, well your gonna have to go somewhere else.



FCOL, start another thread about your butt wippen saw.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I know my 7900 is faster in 20" wood than my 066, both are stock though. Don't know if that would be true if it were modded
> 
> I've never cut any doug fir, whats the difference between it being green or seasoned?



difference is its A LOT easier to cut. and yes your 7900 is faster in 20 inch wood, but step up to 40 inch wood the 066 will be, thats my point the test is pointless, the wood was too small.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> FCOL, start another thread about your butt wippen saw.



your pretty stupid ya know, i aint talking my saw up, but your talking like you got something up your ass, like maybe your thumb, and if your wondering why im calling you stupid, its because your little brain cant comprehend the point im making.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> well thats the beauty. stock. brad im dissapointed, really i am, i should not have to explain this to you, but i guess i will. okay here it is if your cutting 6 inch wood, which will be faster a 026 with a 16 inch bar or a 066 with a 16 inch bar both running 7 tooth. if you can figure out the answer to that question you will understand why that video means nothign.



The 066... I'm dropping the rakers and putting a 9-pin on it and it will smoke your 026 all day long.  

I get what your saying BB, but I trust Slingers results for no BS... maybe the 390 responds better to Slingers style of porting?? Could be a lot of different factors going into a modded saw comparison but here it is for the world to see as Jasha saw it. I'm cool with that.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 26, 2009)

don't mean to nit pick but the ms 660 is only 92cc right? not 94.7 or did you change something?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> The 066... I'm dropping the rakers and putting a 9-pin on it and it will smoke your 026 all day long.
> 
> I get what your saying BB, but I trust Slingers results for no BS... maybe the 390 responds better to Slingers style of porting?? Could be a lot of different factors going into a modded saw comparison but here it is for the world to see as Jasha saw it. I'm cool with that.



im not backing one saw or another. im saying the test was no good with the size of bar, for the size of wood, and the TYPE of wood. anyone who has a prob with that can go #### themselves.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I see a lot was said while I was reading and typing 

BB put ya money where ya mouth is?????

Your calling folks out but no cahonies to back it up???? :bringit:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 26, 2009)

Both saws looked pretty darn close, as for which one ya like, take your pick. Nice vids.


----------



## husky455rancher (Aug 26, 2009)

poor slinger, just trying to post a simple video.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> your pretty stupid ya know, i aint talking my saw up, but your talking like you got something up your ass, like maybe your thumb, and if your wondering why im calling you stupid, its because your little brain cant comprehend the point im making.



BarkBuster, 
I'm trying to follow your arguement, torque over chain speed ? Walk me through your position. let's forget about brands...lets just talk tourqee( pun intended).
A


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Both saws looked pretty darn close, as for which one ya like, take your pick. Nice vids.



I agree... I'd be proud to own either one of them.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> Well I see a lot was said while I was reading and typing
> 
> BB put ya money where ya mouth is?????
> 
> Your calling folks out but no cahonies to back it up???? :bringit:



how am i not backing up what im saying any more than anyone else? can you legitamitly argue with the point iv made? no you cant because im right. using small seasoned softwood with a 32 inch bar with a 3/8 chain. that proves nothing. its like testing a 460 and a 7900 in 20 inch softwood with a 25 inch bar and chain and using that for a comparison on which is better or more powerfull.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> im not backing one saw or another. im saying the test was no good with the size of bar, for the size of wood, and the TYPE of wood. anyone who has a prob with that can go #### themselves.



I would say that those saws (both of them) will use _your_ saw to wipe their a$$ !!!!


----------



## bml (Aug 26, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> poor slinger, just trying to post a simple video.



My thoughts exactly. I enjoyed it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> its like testing a 460 and a 7900 in 20 inch softwood with a 25 inch bar and chain and using that for a comparison on which is better or more powerfull.



:censored: thats easy, the 7900 of course  In big or small wood


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 26, 2009)

bml said:


> My thoughts exactly. I enjoyed it. Thanks for posting.



:agree2: Awsome vids. Stupid argument. :notrolls2:


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> I would say that those saws (both of them) will use _your_ saw to wipe their a$$ !!!!



now your being even more of a sniveling whining little punk. yes i would sincerely hope those saws would out do my 044, but fact is there not superior in small softwood. my 044 will hand either of those saws there asses as you put it in small softwood, and be lighter, everyday all day, dont know why your talkin #### bout an 044 though.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

gink595 said:


> :censored: thats easy, the 7900 of course  In big or small wood



thats a moot point. 7900 and the 460 would beat either the 390 or the 660 in 20 inch wood, no?


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> :agree2: Awsome vids. Stupid argument. :notrolls2:



I loved the videos or any video from Sling'r for that matter. I would have to say this is a very "hot" thread but it does a long stupid argument in it !!! Steve


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> how am i not backing up what im saying any more than anyone else? can you legitamitly argue with the point iv made? no you cant because im right. using small seasoned softwood with a 32 inch bar with a 3/8 chain. that proves nothing. its like testing a 460 and a 7900 in 20 inch softwood with a 25 inch bar and chain and using that for a comparison on which is better or more powerfull.



I've seen Slingers video, post up that all mighty stock 044 in some same size doug fir and lets see what shes got?????


If you're right you're right, and I'll be the first to tell you so.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> now your being even more of a sniveling whining little punk. yes i would sincerely hope those saws would out do my 044, but fact is there not superior in small softwood. my 044 will hand either of those saws there asses as you put it in small softwood, and be lighter, everyday all day, dont know why your talkin #### bout an 044 though.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> I've seen Slingers video, post up that all mighty stock 044 in some same size doug fir and lets see what shes got?????
> 
> 
> If you're right you're right, and I'll be the first to tell you so.



yeah, i probably will post a video, but it will be another moot point, considering i run a 30 inch bar on my saw. sorry i didnt jump off my chair, with a broken knee, and run out to the woods and start making saw videos, for you.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2009)

Did I mention that I love Arboristsite!!!


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> a saw that size racing with a lil 32 inch bar with 3/8 chain in dry doug fir is pointless.. if you want to really understand which saw is stronger you need to put a real bar and chain on the saws, or dip that 32 inch b&C into some hardwood. this video means absolutely nothing, *my 044 with a 30 inch bar would beat either one of those in that particular wood*.



Lets see it?????

Just wnted to put it on record so you cant back out of that statment later.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> yeah, i probably will post a video, but it will be another moot point, considering i run a 30 inch bar on my saw. sorry i didnt jump off my chair, with a broken knee, and run out to the woods and start making saw videos, for you.



Ya jaw seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BTW great videos Slinger.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> well thats the beauty. stock. brad im dissapointed, really i am, i should not have to explain this to you, but i guess i will. okay here it is if your cutting 6 inch wood, which will be faster a 026 with a 16 inch bar or a 066 with a 16 inch bar both running 7 tooth. if you can figure out the answer to that question you will understand why that video means nothign.



The burden of proof is on *your *shoulders. I can tell you right now, your 044 won't hold a candle to either one of these saws. Put up or shut up!


----------



## cpr (Aug 26, 2009)

This is like listening to blown hemi guys and turbo import guys fight over dyno sheets... 

Nice vids Jasha, nicer saws!


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> Ya jaw seems to be working just fine.



:agree2::yourock:


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay i will carefully explain everything, anyone who doesnt have the ability to understand this may as well just commit suicide, cause your a lost cause. 
For one i never once said the husky was better or the stihl was better, that has nothing to do with what im saying. second off, which is my main point. that size wood, being doug fir (anyone who hasnt cut doug fir may as well keep there mouths shut) coupled with the size of the bar and chain on those 90cc saws, will not give you an accurate depiction of how powerfull either saws are, but of course all you modders support it, because a "modded" saw wont appear to have better preformance if its cutting the size wood its intended for. you juice a saw up and sink it in little softwood to try and make some money, your all pathetic. put a real bar and chain on that saw and sink it into real wood AND BACK UP YOUR WORK. your basicly false advertising. your making people believe the saw is getting more of an increase than it really is. anyway i expect a lot more stupid comments to follow this so bring it on. i know you modders are just trying to get more businus, how much you guys charge to MM and port a saw? bunch of ####in rip offs. spend the extra money and get a bigger saw itll do better. AND BIG SAWS ARE FOR BIG WOOD. morons.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2009)

Care to explaing the 15%-30% gains we see in the same piece of wood? I didn't think so!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The burden of proof is on *your *shoulders. I can tell you right now, your 044 won't hold a candle to either one of these saws. Put up or shut up!



lets see you put up some ####, i dont see slingr putting up any new vids of him testing the saws in real wood with real bars, why shouldnt he have to "prove" anything. brad you must have never cut doug fir. and i like how you just assume stuff.that fir demonstration was pathetic. and yes my 044 would hold more than a candle to those two saws IN THAT WOOD.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Okay i will carefully explain everything, anyone who doesnt have the ability to understand this may as well just commit suicide, cause your a lost cause.
> For one i never once said the husky was better or the stihl was better, that has nothing to do with what im saying. second off, which is my main point. that size wood, being doug fir (anyone who hasnt cut doug fir may as well keep there mouths shut) coupled with the size of the bar and chain on those 90cc saws, will not give you an accurate depiction of how powerfull either saws are, but of course all you modders support it, because a "modded" saw wont appear to have better preformance if its cutting the size wood its intended for. you juice a saw up and sink it in little softwood to try and make some money, your all pathetic. put a real bar and chain on that saw and sink it into real wood AND BACK UP YOUR WORK. your basicly false advertising. your making people believe the saw is getting more of an increase than it really is. anyway i expect a lot more stupid comments to follow this so bring it on. i know you modders are just trying to get more businus, how much you guys charge to MM and port a saw? bunch of ####in rip offs. spend the extra money and get a bigger saw itll do better. AND BIG SAWS ARE FOR BIG WOOD. morons.



Spell Check is your friend. Steve


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Okay i will carefully explain everything, anyone who doesnt have the ability to understand this may as well just commit suicide, cause your a lost cause.
> For one i never once said the husky was better or the stihl was better, that has nothing to do with what im saying. second off, which is my main point. that size wood, being doug fir (anyone who hasnt cut doug fir may as well keep there mouths shut) coupled with the size of the bar and chain on those 90cc saws, will not give you an accurate depiction of how powerfull either saws are, but of course all you modders support it, because a "modded" saw wont appear to have better preformance if its cutting the size wood its intended for. you juice a saw up and sink it in little softwood to try and make some money, your all pathetic. put a real bar and chain on that saw and sink it into real wood AND BACK UP YOUR WORK. your basicly false advertising. your making people believe the saw is getting more of an increase than it really is. anyway i expect a lot more stupid comments to follow this so bring it on. i know you modders are just trying to get more businus, how much you guys charge to MM and port a saw? bunch of ####in rip offs. spend the extra money and get a bigger saw itll do better. AND BIG SAWS ARE FOR BIG WOOD. morons.



I notice that the biggest saw in your sig is the mighty 044 you speak of. You'll need some big boy toys if you want to hang with the boys in the big sandbox. Yes, all of AS are morons, and you're the sane one....


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Okay i will carefully explain everything, anyone who doesnt have the ability to understand this may as well just commit suicide, cause your a lost cause.
> For one i never once said the husky was better or the stihl was better, that has nothing to do with what im saying. second off, which is my main point. that size wood, being doug fir (anyone who hasnt cut doug fir may as well keep there mouths shut) coupled with the size of the bar and chain on those 90cc saws, will not give you an accurate depiction of how powerfull either saws are, but of course all you modders support it, because a "modded" saw wont appear to have better preformance if its cutting the size wood its intended for. you juice a saw up and sink it in little softwood to try and make some money, your all pathetic. put a real bar and chain on that saw and sink it into real wood AND BACK UP YOUR WORK. your basicly false advertising. your making people believe the saw is getting more of an increase than it really is. anyway i expect a lot more stupid comments to follow this so bring it on. i know you modders are just trying to get more businus, how much you guys charge to MM and port a saw? bunch of ####in rip offs. spend the extra money and get a bigger saw itll do better. AND BIG SAWS ARE FOR BIG WOOD. morons.



Yeah, I remember when I used to know it all. 

Lets just for the sake of you own edification hear exactly why you think your stock 044 would out cut either of those saws in *ANY* wood???? opcorn:


BTW just so BB knows whats up anyone here who has ever paid me a dime to mod a saw raise your hand.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Care to explaing the 15%-30% gains we see in the same piece of wood? I didn't think so!



well thats what you get for thinking. i will explain it, you pushing higher rpms with a big saw cutting wood to small for it. your a fake. false prophit if you will, making money off suckers. and your trying to defend your livlihood.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

I wonder if BB will comment on Sling'rs other video 460 vs 372 ?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> Yeah, I remember when I used to know it all.
> 
> Lets just just for the sake of you own edification here exactly why you think your stock 044 would out cut either odf those saws in *ANY* wood???? opcorn:
> 
> ...



why would you think my 044 wouldnt? and the reason i believe that is because neither of those saws will push as high of rpms in the cut in smaller wood that my 044 will.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> lets see you put up some ####, i dont see slingr putting up any new vids of him testing the saws in real wood with real bars, why shouldnt he have to "prove" anything. brad you must have never cut doug fir. and i like how you just assume stuff.that fir demonstration was pathetic. and yes my 044 would hold more than a candle to those two saws IN THAT WOOD.



I may not have cut Douglas Fir, but I can guarantee you this, you've never run a properly modded saw or you wouldn't be sticking both of your feet in your mouth at the same time.

I understand what you're trying to say about the wood not being sufficient to really see the torque difference of these saws. But that does not discount the gains that *are *seen in this wood. Forther more, for you to even suggest that your 044 could dream of running with these saws is ludicrous. Obviously, you have no idea what a ported saw runs like.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> Yeah, I remember when I used to know it all.



I thought I did too, but come to find out I was right, I did.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 26, 2009)

Im a long time stihl 044/460/066 User here in the PNW cut Doug fir 70-80% time seasond and green. Between 25-30" my 066 will out cut the 044. Some reason you got a chip on your shoulder normally ya seem all right kind a guy. In 30" wood my 372 ported cuts even with the 066. Just my observation. Going by your signature saw list have you spent much time running 066 side by side with 044.


----------



## brucejr (Aug 26, 2009)

hey, never posted before but i've been quiet for long enough. MAKE A VID AND PROVE IT OR SHUT YOUR ###### MOUTH. everyone is tired of hearing you boast about your all mighty 044. how can you call every person who has replied to your comments morons.

sorry about the rant. i know its not the best way to introduce myself but i can't stand seeing honest, hardworking individuals such as sling'r and others getting $*@# on by arrogant people.

anyway............thanks for all the great vids sling'r and keep 'em coming


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I may not have cut Douglas Fir, but I can guarantee you this, you've never run a properly modded saw or you wouldn't be sticking both of your feet in your mouth at the same time.
> 
> I understand what you're trying to say about the wood not being sufficient to really see the torque difference of these saws. But that does not discount the gains that *are *seen in this wood. Forther more, for you to even suggest that your 044 could dream of running with these saws is ludicrous. Obviously, you have no idea what a ported saw runs like.



i have run ported saws, wasnt impressed in the least. porters and modders, in my opinion your charlatins


----------



## TheBeerGuy (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> why would you think my 044 wouldn't? and the reason i believe that is because neither of those saws will push as high of rpms in the cut in smaller wood that my 044 will.



I see that you have almost eight hundred posts and am just wondering if 10of those add anything useful to any thread you have tried to hijack.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

brucejr said:


> hey, never posted before but i've been quiet for long enough. MAKE A VID AND PROVE IT OR SHUT YOUR ###### MOUTH. everyone is tired of hearing you boast about your all mighty 044. how can you call every person who has replied to your comments morons.
> 
> sorry about the rant. i know its not the best way to introduce myself but i can't stand seeing honest, hardworking individuals such as sling'r and others getting $*@# on by arrogant people.
> 
> anyway............thanks for all the great vids sling'r and keep 'em coming



Thats one hell of a first post!!! Welcome to AS. Steve


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Okay i will carefully explain everything, anyone who doesnt have the ability to understand this may as well just commit suicide, cause your a lost cause.
> For one i never once said the husky was better or the stihl was better, that has nothing to do with what im saying. second off, which is my main point. that size wood, being doug fir (anyone who hasnt cut doug fir may as well keep there mouths shut) coupled with the size of the bar and chain on those 90cc saws, will not give you an accurate depiction of how powerfull either saws are, but of course all you modders support it, because a "modded" saw wont appear to have better preformance if its cutting the size wood its intended for. you juice a saw up and sink it in little softwood to try and make some money, your all pathetic. put a real bar and chain on that saw and sink it into real wood AND BACK UP YOUR WORK. your basicly false advertising. your making people believe the saw is getting more of an increase than it really is. anyway i expect a lot more stupid comments to follow this so bring it on. i know you modders are just trying to get more businus, how much you guys charge to MM and port a saw? bunch of ####in rip offs. spend the extra money and get a bigger saw itll do better. AND BIG SAWS ARE FOR BIG WOOD. morons.



On this side of the world you dont see much more than a 32" bar on a 660. A 36" is almost to big. You guys are in alot different wood than we are. 

I can vouch for Sling'r, he does a awsome job. I finally got my carb tuned right on my 460 and it ate up a stock 660 and crapped it out.

I would like to see those two saws in some locust or oak.


----------



## brucejr (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks stevegodseyjr. 

and again, sorry i just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

brucejr said:


> hey, never posted before but i've been quiet for long enough. MAKE A VID AND PROVE IT OR SHUT YOUR ###### MOUTH. everyone is tired of hearing you boast about your all mighty 044. how can you call every person who has replied to your comments morons.
> 
> sorry about the rant. i know its not the best way to introduce myself but i can't stand seeing honest, hardworking individuals such as sling'r and others getting $*@# on by arrogant people.
> 
> anyway............thanks for all the great vids sling'r and keep 'em coming



dude why do you think i am bragging about my 044? that is totally off base, you idiots are trying to use the "044" as a smokescreen to my point. my point has nothing to do with the 044 even if i did make a video and my cut was faster it would mean NOTHING i run a 30 inch bar on the saw and it would be impossible for me to get the same diameter seasoned fir. your an idiot, nice job trying to jump on the bandwagon you little #####


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> On this side of the world you dont see much more than a 32" bar on a 660. A 36" is almost to big. You guys are in alot different wood than we are.
> 
> I can vouch for Sling'r, he does a awsome job. I finally got my carb tuned right on my 460 and it ate up a stock 660 and crapped it out.
> 
> I would like to see those two saws in some locust or oak.



is anyone going to harrass him for videos? he just said his 460 spanks 90cc saws. an d a 32 inch bar would be fine to test with if it was in hardwood. its too small for softwood.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

brucejr said:


> thanks stevegodseyjr.
> 
> and again, sorry i just had to get that off my chest.



No need to be sorry..that was awesome. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I understand what you're trying to say about the wood not being sufficient to really see the torque difference of these saws. But that does not discount the gains that *are *seen in this wood. Forther more, for you to even suggest that your 044 could dream of running with these saws is ludicrous. Obviously, you have no idea what a ported saw runs like.



Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

TheBeerGuy said:


> I see that you have almost eight hundred posts and am just wondering if 10of those add anything useful to any thread you have tried to hijack.



i never tried hijaking the post i made a statement and was swarmed by a bunch of grown men with there pantys in a bunch, not my fault they couldnt take an ounce of criticism


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> why would you think my 044 wouldn’t? and the reason i believe that is because neither of those saws will push as high of rpms in the cut in smaller wood that my 044 will.



SO you readily admit that both of those modded saws run higher RPMs than your stocker.... Right??

And yet you say that your stocker will cut that wood faster than either of those saws because it turns more RPM than they do???? Ummm can you say that again????

Oh wait I get it it's because they can't hold the RPMs in the smaller wood like your stocker... right???

But wait you said you would expect those saws to out cut your 044 in big wood????? why is that?????........ say it with me now "because they hold more RPMs in the big wood"


BTW


BarkBuster20 said:


> if your wondering why im calling you stupid, its because your little brain cant comprehend the point im making.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i never tried hijaking the post i made a statement and was swarmed by a bunch of grown men with there pantys in a bunch, not my fault they couldnt take an ounce of criticism



:arg: PS Hey BB I don't wear panties just so you know. Thanks.. Steve


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

sad thing is you guys have dodged the same 2-3 questions iv put up for you, and just slanderd everything said.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> :arg: PS Hey BB I don't wear panties just so you know. Thanks.. Steve



oh does your boyfriend? your the man of the house huh? right..


----------



## brucejr (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> dude why do you think i am bragging about my 044? that is totally off base, you idiots are trying to use the "044" as a smokescreen to my point. my point has nothing to do with the 044 even if i did make a video and my cut was faster it would mean NOTHING i run a 30 inch bar on the saw and it would be impossible for me to get the same diameter seasoned fir. your an idiot, nice job trying to jump on the bandwagon you little #####





i was not going to reply to you and give you reason to post again, but when you start calling people that port saws for those who want people who want ported saws "charlatins" thats when i have a problem. 

take your problems elsewhere, no one wants to listen to you anymore.
oh yeah, great job hijacking a good thread.


----------



## bml (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i have run ported saws, wasnt impressed in the least. porters and modders, in my opinion your charlatins



Sorry man, but a 290 with a wojo muffler on it is not a ported saw. What ported saws have you run, and who did the porting?


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> is anyone going to harrass him for videos? he just said his 460 spanks 90cc saws. an d a 32 inch bar would be fine to test with if it was in hardwood. its too small for softwood.



My MODDED 460 outcut a stock 660. Now a stock 460 vs stock 660, I would place my money on the 660. Same as a modded 460 vs modded 660, my money would be on the 660.


----------



## bml (Aug 26, 2009)

brucejr said:


> hey, never posted before but i've been quiet for long enough. MAKE A VID AND PROVE IT OR SHUT YOUR ###### MOUTH. everyone is tired of hearing you boast about your all mighty 044. how can you call every person who has replied to your comments morons.
> 
> sorry about the rant. i know its not the best way to introduce myself but i can't stand seeing honest, hardworking individuals such as sling'r and others getting $*@# on by arrogant people.
> 
> anyway............thanks for all the great vids sling'r and keep 'em coming



Rep for that one.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 26, 2009)

So what is this thread suposed to be about?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 26, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> So what is this thread suposed to be about?



BB seeing how far his boots can go down his throat.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> So what is this thread suposed to be about?



I think it is about "charlatins" who port saws. Just kidding Sling'r..Awesome job!!!


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 26, 2009)

I do know this...in our part of the world we cut red & white oak, pecan, and a limited amount of hickory for firewood. A 30" bar is 064-066 territory as a 24" on my 044 is all it wants. If you ae running a 30" on an 044 in that type of wood you will not be cutting fast at all. I'm not the expert you are as I only cut 12-15 cords a year. BTW, all my saws are in very good shape with great compression and most have had the exaust opened up a tad.

Slinger, sorry about this.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> BB seeing how far his boots can go down his throat.



I think he's far enough in now to REALLY be smiling.


----------



## Signoflife (Aug 26, 2009)

Sling'r thanks for the video, I will not be as ignorant to say that it was pointless, it did have some merit and I appreciated your opinion on the two saws. However I believe someone mentioned it previously, it would be nice to see the saws in bigger, harder wood with bigger bars to see how they do at that. But if you can't/don't/won't show it no big deal I can take that one video for what it was.

BB, you started with a valid point and then went all crazy  on us, stay away from the glue. If your point was to show another side to the story stick to the facts and your point, it would be better understood. Leave the trash talkin somewhere else cause it just degrade's your validity. If the trash talkin / fight was your game all along, then thanks for the laughs.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> I think he's far enough in now to REALLY be smiling.



Like a possum eatin' poo.....


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Like a possum eatin' poo.....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 26, 2009)

*Im keepin my sling'r modded 660 .......*



.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Like a possum eatin' poo.....



He's got the feet far enough in now to be eat'n his own poo.


----------



## super3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hot damm we got us a free for all! What a :censored: tool.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

Erick said:


> He's got the feet far enough in now to be eat'n his own poo.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 26, 2009)

Signoflife said:


> Sling'r thanks for the video, I will not be as ignorant to say that it was pointless, it did have some merit and I appreciated your opinion on the two saws. However I believe someone mentioned it previously, it would be nice to see the saws in bigger, harder wood with bigger bars to see how they do at that. But if you can't/don't/won't show it no big deal I can take that one video for what it was.
> 
> BB, you started with a valid point and then went all crazy  on us, stay away from the glue. If your point was to show another side to the story stick to the facts and your point, it would be better understood. Leave the trash talkin somewhere else cause it just degrade's your validity. If the trash talkin / fight was your game all along, then thanks for the laughs.



I can vouch for Jasha, he builds a mean saw.

Now what I would like to see is a Sling'r saw against a Snellerized saw. But that is a different post.

I have a idea, how about I buy another 346 and send one to Sling'r and one to Brad and do a shootout?


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

Well looks like BB musta choked on his own... ummm..... feet. 

Sorry for all the fun Slinger..... we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread already in progress.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *im keepin my sling'r modded 660 .......*
> 
> 
> 
> .



The great and powerful oz has spoken!!!


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *Im keepin my sling'r modded 660 .......*
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm keeping my strangled chicken stocker.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 26, 2009)

Everyone knows about Sling'r work and have seen that by his videos, and by reputable word of mouth, he is a man of integrity!

Yes the saws in the vid would test better in bigger wood, but I for one will take Sling'r word for it. Not on an empty notion that this video is all the proof I need, but from phone conversations with friends that will stand behind Sling's work. Friends that own stock and saws modded saws by Sling'r , they will swear by his work! 

There are some that could think that the 660 could tolerate a little more timing advance in that size wood? 

I understand BB's earlier point, he is right, but it is not Sling'r motive to blow any smoke here. 

Word in the woods is he dose fantastic work!


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 26, 2009)

Slingr great vid.
I wonder how my 394 would do?
Is Doug Fir an especially hard soft wood or did I miss something?
Brad thanks for the quote you rock and so do your saws!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha this is nuts, I could give a hoot - there will be critics and there with be those who rant and rave.

I will say that the 660 would probably pull a longer bar better, the 390 has more chain speed.

I have been cutting professionally for 15 years in 9 western states, so I would think I do have some real world testing.

Anyway BarkBuster, you can have your opinions, don't bother me much - but I would love to proove you wrong. I am an honest guy and I would pay shipping back and forth on your 044 and do a little test to make you look as stupid as you sound.
Jasha.


----------



## Simonizer (Aug 26, 2009)

Geez, the new guy seems pretty riled. The way I see it, if a saw runs 10000 rpm in the cut with a 7 pin sprocket, the chain speed will be the same if it is a 90 cc saw or a 32 cc saw. A small saw can not MAINTAIN that rpm in the cut if you lean on it too hard. A more powerful saw will cut small diameter OR large diameter logs faster. It's physics.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha this is nuts, I could give a hoot - there will be critics and there with be those who rant and rave.
> 
> I will say that the 660 would probably pull a longer bar better, the 390 has more chain speed.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the bottom line to me...


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 26, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Anyway BarkBuster, you can have your opinions, don't bother me much - but I would love to proove you wrong. I am an honest guy and I would pay shipping back and forth on your 044 and do a little test to make you look as stupid as you sound.
> Jasha.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 26, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha this is nuts, I could give a hoot - there will be critics and there with be those who rant and rave.
> 
> I will say that the 660 would probably pull a longer bar better, the 390 has more chain speed.
> 
> ...




He said it was stock. I am sure you could round up a stock 044/440 and do a test. Givven it is not his saw, but it would verify his point. Heck, even a stock 460 or 372 vs both of those saw's would be a test to prove him wrong.


----------



## Erick (Aug 26, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> He said it was stock. I am sure you could round up a stock 044/440 and do a test. Givven it is not his saw, but it would verify his point. Heck, even a stock 460 or 372 vs both of those saw's would be a test to prove him wrong.



I don't think he needs much prove'n.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 26, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


>



I just got on here and read this thread from start to finish and all I can say is WOW!!! 1st off if I lived close enough I would be happy to slap this BB guy for everyone but I don't. Anyone close enough to him and want to do it feel free. As for this picture, This is the funniest thing I've ever seen or read on AS. BTW BB was supposed to be in the middle but his brothers were to embarrassed to have him in the picture!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bigredd (Aug 26, 2009)

Over 100 posts in one day.....WOW. I believe the wood in the video is about the size/type used in the professional competitions. Hate to see a good thread hijacked. 

Just got a new 390XP thats riding a 28" bar. Can't wait to give it a test drive.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster = Coveredinsap?

Great vids, Jasha!


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 26, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Okay i will carefully explain everything, anyone who doesnt have the ability to understand this may as well just commit suicide, cause your a lost cause.
> For one i never once said the husky was better or the stihl was better, that has nothing to do with what im saying. second off, which is my main point. that size wood, being doug fir (anyone who hasnt cut doug fir may as well keep there mouths shut) coupled with the size of the bar and chain on those 90cc saws, will not give you an accurate depiction of how powerfull either saws are, but of course all you modders support it, because a "modded" saw wont appear to have better preformance if its cutting the size wood its intended for. you juice a saw up and sink it in little softwood to try and make some money, your all pathetic. put a real bar and chain on that saw and sink it into real wood AND BACK UP YOUR WORK. your basicly false advertising. your making people believe the saw is getting more of an increase than it really is. anyway i expect a lot more stupid comments to follow this so bring it on. i know you modders are just trying to get more businus, how much you guys charge to MM and port a saw? bunch of ####in rip offs. spend the extra money and get a bigger saw itll do better. AND BIG SAWS ARE FOR BIG WOOD. morons.




What exactly is a "real" bar and chain, you got your 30'' so are you out falling 50''+ beech trees all the time? milking that mighty 44 for all its worth?

or mabe you couldn't cut your way through a sheet of rice paper you puss..

If you wanna argue, do it about somthing worth arguing over you #### eating cock master...


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2009)

056 kid said:


> What exactly is a "real" bar and chain, you got your 30'' so are you out falling 50''+ beech trees all the time? milking that mighty 44 for all its worth?
> 
> or mabe you couldn't cut your way through a sheet of rice paper you puss..
> 
> If you wanna argue, do it about somthing worth arguing over you #### eating cock master...



well, its a little creepy knowing you think about being a cock master. heres how it is, 044 is a work saw, 30 inch bar is perfect for it, and i dont fall beech trees, but yes i fall a significant amount of 50inch or better bhd trees, doug fir and alder. apperently your in the area, why dont we just meet up, then you can talk smack like your doing.


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> well, its a little creepy knowing you think about being a cock master. heres how it is, 044 is a work saw, 30 inch bar is perfect for it, and i dont fall beech trees, but yes i fall a significant amount of 50inch or better bhd trees, doug fir and alder. apperently your in the area, why dont we just meet up, then you can talk smack like your doing.



Wow!!! what a valid point to illustrate your argument, I can't believe I didn't see your point befo...... no wait..... yep!!... still a dumba$$.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Wow!!! what a valid point to illustrate your argument, I can't believe I didn't see your point befo...... no wait..... yep!!... still a dumba$$.



okay, if the 390 has higher rpms with the 32 inch bar, but as slingr said when it comes to bigger bar, and chain and wood the 660 then beats it? if by all your logic the more powerfull saw will always have the higher rpm range then shouldnt the 660 have higher rpms in the smaller wood too? oh wait? what? thats what i thought.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> well, its a little creepy knowing you think about being a cock master. heres how it is, 044 is a work saw, 30 inch bar is perfect for it, and i dont fall beech trees, but yes i fall a significant amount of 50inch or better bhd trees, doug fir and alder. apperently your in the area, why dont we just meet up, then you can talk smack like your doing.



Eric cartman would want to kick your ass for dissing terrance and Phillip like that guy..

Funny you should mention you live in my area cause i have yet to find ANY good sized hardwoods and very few big conifers around here but that dosent mean there arent any.

You can come to my house, it wouldent be a good idea but thats on you.

And one last thing, it seems as though you are the main nominee for the #### talking ribbon my friend, but my vote is 1


----------



## Simonizer (Aug 27, 2009)

Time to put the swords away boys. This is getting silly. Let's get back to the thread topic. Cheers, have a beer, relax.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Eric cartman would want to kick your ass for dissing terrance and Phillip like that guy..
> 
> Funny you should mention you live in my area cause i have yet to find ANY good sized hardwoods and very few big conifers around here but that dosent mean there arent any.
> 
> ...



just know, that wherever i am, i wont ever be the one that needs to worry. now that thats out of the way, when did i say anythign about hardwood, there is big firs around here and alder (alder is a hardwood) theres also maple, and cottonwood, maple is tough, when its seasoned its real tough. might be a good test around here.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 27, 2009)

Simonizer said:


> Time to put the swords away boys. This is getting silly. Let's get back to the thread topic. Cheers, have a beer, relax.



Simon, where you been?

It's my bet that you have done a couple 390xp's, have you ported many 660's for little wood comparisons?


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> okay, if the 390 has higher rpms with the 32 inch bar, but as slingr said when it comes to bigger bar, and chain and wood the 660 then beats it? if by all your logic the more powerfull saw will always have the higher rpm range then shouldnt the 660 have higher rpms in the smaller wood too? oh wait? what? thats what i thought.



Nope!! Not what I said at all... I'll say again



BarkBuster20 said:


> if your wondering why im calling you stupid, its because your little brain cant comprehend the point im making.



I'm gonna type this slow, try and keep up now....

If the 390 turns more RPMs than the 660 it will cut faster in smaller wood, but if the 660 can hold it's RPMs better in larger wood then at some point the 390 loses more RPMs and becomes slower than the 660.

Your 044 is neither faster in smaller wood or able to hold it's RPMs better in bigger wood... no way it will EVER out cut either one of those saws in ANY wood.

If saw A has more RPM to start with than saw B and is capable of holding those RPMs better in larger more demanding wood... than saw A will always be faster than saw B.

This ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Nope!! Not what I said at all... I'll say again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i believe my 044 revs out higher than either the husky or the 066, im not completely sure on this, but i didnt think the 660 would rev out higher than the 044. and since i have started all this crazy havoc, i will put up a video tomorrow, but i will be cutting bigger rounds of fir, just so i can be proved either wrong or right.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Nope!! Not what I said at all... I'll say again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rocket surgery lol that took me a second!


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i believe my 044 revs out higher than either the husky or the 066, im not completely sure on this, but i didnt think the 660 would rev out higher than the 044. and since i have started all this crazy havoc, i will put up a video tomorrow, but i will be cutting bigger rounds of fir, just so i can be proved either wrong or right.



You're *STOCK* 044 is speced at 13,500 wide open no load RPMs and probably cuts at around 8,000 to 9,000 RPMs.

Slingers *NOT STOCK *390 and 660 are probably (I'll let slinger say for sure) turning around 14,000 to 14,500 no load RPMs and probably cutting somewhere between 10,000 and 12,000 RPMs.

Your 044 is never faster at any point in the spectrum.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 27, 2009)

You guys gotta admit, though, a shootout between AS's superstar builders -- not just Jasha and Brad, but all of 'em -- on the same saw would be pretty cool. It doesn't matter what the saw is, so long as they start with the same raw material. It'd be neat to see the finished products run through different wood, with different b/c combos, etc. I have a sneaking suspicion that every approach has something we can all learn from! I double-dog dare ya!

(BTW: good job, Sling'r. I hope someday I can get you to do one of my saws. Your work is solid.)


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

madhatte said:


> You guys gotta admit, though, a shootout between AS's superstar builders -- not just Jasha and Brad, but all of 'em -- on the same saw would be pretty cool. It doesn't matter what the saw is, so long as they start with the same raw material. It'd be neat to see the finished products run through different wood, with different b/c combos, etc. I have a sneaking suspicion that every approach has something we can all learn from! I double-dog dare ya!
> 
> (BTW: good job, Sling'r. I hope someday I can get you to do one of my saws. Your work is solid.)



very good idea.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> You're *STOCK* 044 is speced at 13,500 wide open no load RPMs and probably cuts at around 8,000 to 9,000 RPMs.
> 
> Slingers *NOT STOCK *390 and 660 are probably (I'll let slinger say for sure) turning around 14,000 to 14,500 no load RPMs and probably cutting somewhere between 10,000 and 12,000 RPMs.
> 
> Your 044 is never faster at any point in the spectrum.



hm you think so huh


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> hm you think so huh



Unless you're lying about your 044 being stock I know so..... I have two 044s and three 660s.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

Erick said:


> Unless you're lying about your 044 being stock I know so..... I have two 044s and three 660s.



its stock, i was more insinuating the cuttin rpms on the other saws was no where near 12k, maybe 10. and i suspect they wouldnt preform as well turned up like that with a bigger bar, and bigger chain, in larger wood.


----------



## MR4WD (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> its stock, i was more insinuating the cuttin rpms on the other saws was no where near 12k, maybe 10. and i suspect they wouldnt preform as well turned up like that with a bigger bar, and bigger chain, in larger wood.



No, you weren't. Now you're backpedlling. You insinuated your stock 44 would run faster then either of these saws in similar wood.

It's amazing that you can have both feet in your mouth with your head so far up your a$$


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm done, Its 1:00am here I gotta get up in 5 hours....... night all.


----------



## MR4WD (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> how do you figure that? trying to get your dose of tough guy in behind your monitor? trying to make up for having a small pecker? pissed of f that your wife is cheating on you? and i still never said my 044 wont outcut those saws in smaller wood, you have made the mistake of going full retard. what i said was is that i was doubting the cutting rpm that eric had just listed, i did no back peddeling.



Listen here, you window licking mental midget:

In page 2 of this thread, post 16, you said this:



BarkBuster20 said:


> this video means absolutely nothing, my 044 with a 30 inch bar would beat either one of those in that particular wood.



You obviously have no idea what you're talking about. You're the laughing stock of this thread and about to be the laughing stock of this board. Please drink bleach, etc.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to stick my neck out here. The only way a stock 044 would outcut a ported 066 is if the operator of the 066 forgot to take down the rakers for the past few filings.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> and my 044 may out cut both of those, but if you would have been paying attention i stated it has a 30 inch bar, i believe if i put a 32 inch bar on my 044 in simular wood i might not, your a punk, prolly piss your pants if you were within a hundred feet of me, the wood they were cutting wasnt big, whatcha gonna do if my 044 does out cut those saws in simular wood? and the most retarded part about you, and this post of yours, is my 044 against those saws was never the point, the point i was making , you mental midget, assclown cock sucker, is that those saws were not truly being tested, in order to truly test them and give a true gauge of there torque would to be putting a bigger bar and chain on it, or putting it into hardwood, but you got distracted from the main point, because you suffer from a condition known as mentasl retardation. punk.



I'd say you just hung yourself fella.

Good.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I'd say you just hung yourself fella.
> 
> Good.



you can say whatever you want
dont mean ####


----------



## BC_Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 what exactly is your life experience with the use of saws and what is it that you do you a living if i may ask


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> BarkBuster20 what exactly is your life experience with the use of saws and what is it that you do you a living if i may ask



i started cutting firewood when i was about 14, have pruned fruit trees for the past 6 years, thinned timber, for about a year, and have been cutting firewood full time for the past 2 years, as in for the main part of my income.


----------



## Freehand (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> and my 044 may out cut both of those, but if you would have been paying attention i stated it has a 30 inch bar, i believe if i put a 32 inch bar on my 044 in simular wood i might not, your a punk, prolly piss your pants if you were within a hundred feet of me, the wood they were cutting wasnt big, whatcha gonna do if my 044 does out cut those saws in simular wood? and the most retarded part about you, and this post of yours, is my 044 against those saws was never the point, the point i was making , you mental midget, assclown cock sucker, is that those saws were not truly being tested, in order to truly test them and give a true gauge of there torque would to be putting a bigger bar and chain on it, or putting it into hardwood, but you got distracted from the main point, because you suffer from a condition known as mentasl retardation. punk.



Your main point was erroneous to begin with....subjective,steeped in conjecture and of no good end to anyone here...most notably yourself.

Nice vid Jasha,great thread ,with one imbecile excluded.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Your main point was erroneous to begin with....subjective,steeped in conjecture and of no good end to anyone here...most notably yourself.
> 
> Nice vid Jasha,great thread ,with one imbecile excluded.



well, i believe your slightly ill informed, slingr himself said the 660 will outcut the 390 with larger bar in bigger wood, and what is the main reason to get a big chainsaw? for large wood. so the 660 is the superior saw if your using the saw to cut big nasty stuff. but if your just going by the test you would think the 390 was superior, i got attacked when i made a simple statement.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Your main point was erroneous to begin with....subjective,steeped in conjecture and of no good end to anyone here...most notably yourself.
> 
> Nice vid Jasha,great thread ,with one imbecile excluded.



please explain how you think my main point was erroneous? i said the test was pointless with that small softwood and those 32 inch 3/8 bars, and slingr himself admitted that the 390 loses to the 660 in bigger wood with bigger bar? what about what i said was erroneous, my main point is plenty valid.


----------



## MR4WD (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> and my 044 may out cut both of those, but if you would have been paying attention i stated it has a 30 inch bar, i believe if i put a 32 inch bar on my 044 in simular wood i might not, your a punk, prolly piss your pants if you were within a hundred feet of me, the wood they were cutting wasnt big, whatcha gonna do if my 044 does out cut those saws in simular wood? and the most retarded part about you, and this post of yours, is my 044 against those saws was never the point, the point i was making , you mental midget, assclown cock sucker, is that those saws were not truly being tested, in order to truly test them and give a true gauge of there torque would to be putting a bigger bar and chain on it, or putting it into hardwood, but you got distracted from the main point, because you suffer from a condition known as mentasl retardation. punk.




I'm quite confident I could jerk a half hitch in your stupid a$$. That's not the point though, the point is you shot your mouth and now you're backing down from a point you failed to make. While in the world knows you can't compare long stroke torque with high revving hp, you can't deny the fact that either of these saws rip. Both kick my 3120's butt in small wood, dress them in 50" .404, things will be different. 

That's not the point. Both of these saws are impressive. It's a good point for the target audience (this website) that you don't need a big heavy 660 to devastate large wood like the 390 does.

I'm not replying to you again unless you buy a dictionary, thesaurus and go back to grade 3 for the 5th time, you illiterate imbecile.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

MR4WD said:


> I'm quite confident I could jerk a half hitch in your stupid a$$. That's not the point though, the point is you shot your mouth and now you're backing down from a point you failed to make. While in the world knows you can't compare long stroke torque with high revving hp, you can't deny the fact that either of these saws rip. Both kick my 3120's butt in small wood, dress them in 50" .404, things will be different.
> 
> That's not the point. Both of these saws are impressive. It's a good point for the target audience (this website) that you don't need a big heavy 660 to devastate large wood like the 390 does.
> 
> I'm not replying to you again unless you buy a dictionary, thesaurus and go back to grade 3 for the 5th time, you illiterate imbecile.



well, your confidence dont mean ####, i would make you look like a scared rabbit. and i never said a bad thing about either saw, there both good saws. and no i never failed to make a point, your just not smart enough to have seen it. i never tried to deny either of the saws rip. and i am most certainly not backing down from any point, your delusional. my point was simple the saws needed to be tested with bigger bars in bigger wood, not 50 inch bars, i stated 36 or 42 with .404 gauge, i also said it would be just fine for a 32 inch 3/8 to be used in hard wood, but if your goin to be using the saw to cut doug fir, and you run a 32 inch bar, you would be ahead to use a 70cc class saw. so that is why the test was worthless in my opinion, interesting, yes, but it has no meaning, because neither of those saws are required with that small of a bar in chain in softwood. also on another note, and another reason the test was worthless, is im sure the 660 would have outcut the 390 in hardwood with that same setup, considering it does with bigger bar and chain, the hardwood, would be far more taxing. so thats why i considerd it pointless, smokescreens, and mirrors.

i have given more than enough valid points, the only areas iv been attacked on are things that are totaly unrelated to what i was talking about, a lot of you obviously have hidden agenda. there was never any reason to attack me because i said the test was no good and my reasoning, nothing about it was offesive, so whats the deal? i hit a sensitive spot because you modders are scared of losing money.


----------



## BC_Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> well, your confidence dont mean ####, i would make you look like a scared rabbit. and i never said a bad thing about either saw, there both good saws. and no i never failed to make a point, your just not smart enough to have seen it. i never tried to deny either of the saws rip. and i am most certainly not backing down from any point, your delusional. my point was simple the saws needed to be tested with bigger bars in bigger wood, not 50 inch bars, i stated 36 or 42 with .404 gauge, i also said it would be just fine for a 32 inch 3/8 to be used in hard wood, but if your goin to be using the saw to cut doug fir, and you run a 32 inch bar, you would be ahead to use a 70cc class saw. so that is why the test was worthless in my opinion, interesting, yes, but it has no meaning, because neither of those saws are required with that small of a bar in chain in softwood. also on another note, and another reason the test was worthless, is im sure the 660 would have outcut the 390 in hardwood with that same setup, considering it does with bigger bar and chain, the hardwood, would be far more taxing. so thats why i considerd it pointless, smokescreens, and mirrors.
> 
> i have given more than enough valid points, the only areas iv been attacked on are things that are totaly unrelated to what i was talking about, a lot of you obviously have hidden agenda. there was never any reason to attack me because i said the test was no good and my reasoning, nothing about it was offesive, so whats the deal? i hit a sensitive spot because you modders are scared of losing money.



32" bar, 8 tooth sprocket, same chain. 25" seasoned doug fir. is what the video states 

a 70 cc saw is not going to be able to keep up sporting a 8 tooth sprocket on a 32 bar 

it doesn't matter weather you test the saws with a 36 bar or a 42 the control was the same same bar, same chain, same sprocket, same log the only thing that changed was the power head. 

I'm not to sure what your trying to explain but suggesting that you would be better off with a smaller cc saw is green horn bull ####. Any one who has run saws for any given length of time knows that if you want to cut faster you have to either mod it or get a bigger saw and up your sprocket size.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i believe my 044 revs out higher than either the husky or the 066, im not completely sure on this, but i didnt think the 660 would rev out higher than the 044. and since i have started all this crazy havoc, i will put up a video tomorrow, but i will be cutting bigger rounds of fir, just so i can be proved either wrong or right.



Nope, obviously you've never run a ported saw,



BarkBuster20 said:


> simular wood prolly piss wasnt big, simular wood? mentasl retardation



Could your please explain to me what these words mean??? I think you might suffer from this mentasl retardation thing that you talk about, even though I'm not exactly sure what it is.


----------



## splitpost (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow what an arguement ,nice vid


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Nope, obviously you've never run a ported saw,
> 
> 
> 
> Could your please explain to me what these words mean??? I think you might suffer from this mentasl retardation thing that you talk about, even though I'm not exactly sure what it is.



if you cant understand that, then you have problems, this isnt english class, parris hilton. again this goes back to you avoiding the actual point, you have said nothing that means anything, just trying to make yourself feel better about being a loser.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I cant understand that, I have problems, I need english class, parris hilton. again this goes back to me avoiding the actual point, I have said nothing that means anything, just trying to make myself feel better about being a loser.



Hmm, glad you finally admitted it. Didn't your mommy every tell you not to call names, its not very nice you know. 

Every time you spout off, you just make yourself look worse, seriously!! You should stop and be real.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> 32" bar, 8 tooth sprocket, same chain. 25" seasoned doug fir. is what the video states
> 
> a 70 cc saw is not going to be able to keep up sporting a 8 tooth sprocket on a 32 bar
> 
> ...



why do you put words into my mouth, i never said the 044 would be faster with an 8 tooth rim with 32 inch bar, in fact a specified just the opposite. what i said is that if your going to be cutting softwood with a 32 inch bar you would be ahead to have a 70cc class saw, not because its faster, but becauseits lighter and it will get the job done, theres more fellers around here using 70cc saws than not. and most of them have 32 inch bars. what i said was that in order for a 90cc saw to become nec when cutting softwood, is when you put a bigger bar and go up to .404 gauge, so based off of that logic, i concluded that what the saw will be worked with, should be what its tested with, and most people who would run a 32 inch 3/8 bar and chain on a 90cc saw, would be using it in hardwood, but the test was done in softwood. do you see what im saying? or do you want to go off topic again and try setting another smokescreen up to deter from the point?


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> why do you put words into my mouth, i never said the 044 would be faster with an 8 tooth rim with 32 inch bar, in fact a specified just the opposite. what i said is that if your going to be cutting softwood with a 32 inch bar you would be ahead to have a 70cc class saw, not because its faster, but becauseits lighter and it will get the job done, theres more fellers around here using 70cc saws than not. and most of them have 32 inch bars. what i said was that in order for a 90cc saw to become nec when cutting softwood, is when you put a bigger bar and go up to .404 gauge, so based off of that logic, i concluded that what the saw will be worked with, should be what its tested with, and most people who would run a 32 inch 3/8 bar and chain on a 90cc saw, would be using it in hardwood, but the test was done in softwood. do you see what im saying? or do you want to go off topic again and try setting another smokescreen up to deter from the point?



Ya, you said your 044 would beat those saws in that exact wood.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Hmm, glad you finally admitted it. Didn't your mommy every tell you not to call names, its not very nice you know.
> 
> Every time you spout off, you just make yourself look worse, seriously!! You should stop and be real.



well you will get about as much respect from me as i get from you, if you didnt want to get your feelings hurt then maybe you shouldnt have started off with me, i never said anything to you till you said something to me. and the reason im not being "real" with you is because you skipped past everything that had to do with the point i was making and attacked me in a way that was enrelated to what i was talking about in order to try and discredit me.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> well you will get about as much respect from me as i get from you, if you didnt want to get your feelings hurt then maybe you shouldnt have started off with me, i never said anything to you till you said something to me. and the reason im not being "real" with you is because you skipped past everything that had to do with the point i was making and attacked me in a way that was enrelated to what i was talking about in order to try and discredit me.



Never said my feelings were hurt. LOL, I don't have to try and discredit you, you do a very good job of that.
Isn't your mom yelling at you by now to get off the computer and get to bed.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya, you said your 044 would beat those saws in that exact wood.



yes i did but again, why do you confuse the details? i specifically said that my saw would outcut those two saws in that size wood with a 30 inch bar, not with a 32 inch bar with a 8 tooth. and that is also why i said it would be irrelevent, because its not the same size bar. anything else your confused about?


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> yes i did but again, why do you confuse the details? i specifically said that my saw would outcut those two saws in that size wood with a 30 inch bar, not with a 32 inch bar with a 8 tooth. and that is also why i said it would be irrelevent, because its not the same size bar. anything else your confused about?



I didn't confuse anything. You said what you said, and your wrong, case closed. So you think your 044 with 7pin and 30" bar will beat a slinger 390 with 8pin and 32 in same wood. LOL LOL


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

why do you put words into my mouth, i never said the 044 would be faster with an 8 tooth rim with 32 inch bar, in fact a specified just the opposite. what i said is that if your going to be cutting softwood with a 32 inch bar you would be ahead to have a 70cc class saw, not because its faster, but becauseits lighter and it will get the job done, theres more fellers around here using 70cc saws than not. and most of them have 32 inch bars. what i said was that in order for a 90cc saw to become nec when cutting softwood, is when you put a bigger bar and go up to .404 gauge, so based off of that logic, i concluded that what the saw will be worked with, should be what its tested with, and most people who would run a 32 inch 3/8 bar and chain on a 90cc saw, would be using it in hardwood, but the test was done in softwood. do you see what im saying? or do you want to go off topic again and try setting another smokescreen up to deter from the point? 
And again my point was valid, because if these saws were being worked in the pnw cutting softwood, they would be wearing either 36 or 42 inch bars and .404 gauge chains most likely and in that scenerio there would be different results. so what im saying is relevent.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool, another pissin' match. Too Funny! The main exception I take to BB"s statements, is him implying that modifying a saw is a frivilous undertaking.
BB, in the whole sceme of things, your career in the chainsaw world doesn't sound all that illustrious. Your maybe 23 right?
Gypo


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> I didn't confuse anything. You said what you said, and your wrong, case closed. So you think your 044 with 7pin and 30" bar will be a slinger 390 with 8pin and 32 in same wood. LOL LOL



in 25 inch fir yes i believe it would. but again if you would read my post you would know that this was never any part of the point i was making, why do you insist on taking this off topic? and you do not know whether i am wrong or not, i will be posting video tomorrow. if you want to try and look smart, why dont you try challenging the actual point i was trying to make? or do you want to talk more about the 044? and twist what i said? you need to learn how to pay attention to details.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> why do you put words into my mouth, i never said the 044 would be faster with an 8 tooth rim with 32 inch bar, in fact a specified just the opposite. what i said is that if your going to be cutting softwood with a 32 inch bar you would be ahead to have a 70cc class saw, not because its faster, but becauseits lighter and it will get the job done, theres more fellers around here using 70cc saws than not. and most of them have 32 inch bars. what i said was that in order for a 90cc saw to become nec when cutting softwood, is when you put a bigger bar and go up to .404 gauge, so based off of that logic, i concluded that what the saw will be worked with, should be what its tested with, and most people who would run a 32 inch 3/8 bar and chain on a 90cc saw, would be using it in hardwood, but the test was done in softwood. do you see what im saying? or do you want to go off topic again and try setting another smokescreen up to deter from the point?
> And again my point was valid, because if these saws were being worked in the pnw cutting softwood, they would be wearing either 36 or 42 inch bars and .404 gauge chains most likely and in that scenerio there would be different results. so what im saying is relevent.



I didn't put any words in your mouth you retard, show me where I did. I'm just quoting you??? What don't you understand. YOU SAID YOUR 044 WITH 30" WILL BEAT A SLINGER 390 WITH 32" AND 8PIN. AGAIN, THE SLINGER SAW WITH 32 AND 8 PIN NOT YOUR POS 044. IN THE SAME WOOD. UNDERSTAND.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Cool, another pissin' match. Too Funny! The main exception I take to BB"s statements, is him implying that modifying a saw is a frivilous undertaking.
> BB, in the whole sceme of things, your career in the chainsaw world doesn't sound all that illustrious. Your maybe 23 right?
> Gypo



im 20. and my career isnt as decorated as say a 40 yo but i have sufficiant experience with a saw considering they have been the only thing i have ever worked with. and if you want to have a legit argument against me or talk smack atleast get on the main issue, which isnt that i think mods are completely worthless, but that i think the testing was pointless because of the size of the wood, the fact it was doug fir, the fact that the bars were 32 inches with 3/8. and then the reasons i have for believing this, which is, around here in the pnw most 90cc worksaws will have atleast a 36 inch bar with .404 gauge chain, so thats what it should have been tested with if the test wood was gonna be softwood. the b&c setup would have been fine with hardwood. according to slingr himself the results would have been different.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> in 25 inch fir yes i believe it would. but again if you would read my post you would know that this was never any part of the point i was making, why do you insist on taking this off topic? and you do not know whether i am wrong or not, i will be posting video tomorrow. if you want to try and look smart, why dont you try challenging the actual point i was trying to make? or do you want to talk more about the 044? and twist what i said? you need to learn how to pay attention to details.



Its pretty hard to pay attention to you I admit that. And no I don't believe your 044 will beat a slinger 390 in any wood.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> im 20. and my career isnt as decorated as say a 40 yo but i have sufficiant experience with a saw considering they have been the only thing i have ever worked with. and if you want to have a legit argument against me or talk smack atleast get on the main issue, which isnt that i think mods are completely worthless, but that i think the testing was pointless because of the size of the wood, the fact it was doug fir, the fact that the bars were 32 inches with 3/8. and then the reasons i have for believing this, which is, around here in the pnw most 90cc worksaws will have atleast a 36 inch bar with .404 gauge chain, so thats what it should have been tested with if the test wood was gonna be softwood. the b&c setup would have been fine with hardwood. according to slingr himself the results would have been different.



Why bother run 404. its pointless. I don't think you'll find that the norm is 404 chain. But I could be wrong there. Who here runs strictly 404 on 90cc plus. I don't.

Your a 20 year old, that cuts firewood. That explains allot. I thought I knew it all at 20 as well.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i think your a retard because you said that i said my 044 would beat those saws with a 32 inch bar, that is not accurate, so yes you were inventing words. you gonna start UNDERSTAND? idiot.



Man are you really that stupid. I never said your saw was wearing a 32" bar, I said that slinger saw was. Maybe you better go back to school and learn how to read. 2" of bar length isn't going to make a ##### of of difference.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya, you said your 044 would beat those saws in that exact wood.



okay you want to know where you put words into my mouth? you said this replying to a statement i made saying that i did not say my 044 would beat either saw with 32 inch bar. and you made that statement. so the statement above being true = i did say my 044 would beat those two saws, but not with the same bar, which you were insinuating.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Man are you really that stupid. I never said your saw was wearing a 32" bar, I said that slinger saw was. Maybe you better go back to school and learn how to read. 2" of bar length isn't going to make a ##### of of difference.



your the idiot who cant seem to understand that this is totally not even the point, not even the topic, your trying to run from the real point im making because you have no grounds for argument with it. your little smokescreens.

edit = and why would you care what i think my 044 can do? im posting a video tomorrow, so why are you even running your mouth about it? punk. try talking about what this is all about if you want to run your mouth. 

getting tired of all the smokescreens, trying to run away from real issues.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> okay you want to know where you put words into my mouth? you said this replying to a statement i made saying that i did not say my 044 would beat either saw with 32 inch bar. and you made that statement. so the statement above being true = i did say my 044 would beat those two saws, but not with the same bar, which you were insinuating.



So what did you say? Now I don't even know, you've said so much crap. You said your 044 could beat them, I say no way no how, in any situation, whatever bar length you choose.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> a saw that size racing with a lil 32 inch bar with 3/8 chain in dry doug fir is pointless.. if you want to really understand which saw is stronger you need to put a real bar and chain on the saws, or dip that 32 inch b&C into some hardwood. this video means absolutely nothing, my 044 with a 30 inch bar would beat either one of those in that particular wood.



??? I say no. That's my vote. 

Now go run your mouth some more please.


----------



## peter399 (Aug 27, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Both saws looked pretty darn close, as for which one ya like, take your pick. Nice vids.



Yes, they are close in speed with the Husky being a bit faster, as always..
Then the 390 is also lighter, smoother and has better filtration.
Now I will look at slinger's next vid, the 460 vs the 372, but I think it will be 
the same story there.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah Gypo, get it right lol.

Ya gotta laugh.

Who's been banned and came back under another user?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Why bother run 404. its pointless. I don't think you'll find that the norm is 404 chain. But I could be wrong there. Who here runs strictly 404 on 90cc plus. I don't.
> 
> Your a 20 year old, that cuts firewood. That explains allot. I thought I knew it all at 20 as well.



i cut firewood, but i also have thinned timber, and pruned fruit trees for six years.
and no its not pointless to run a .404 a .404 has as much of an advantage over the 3/8 as the 3/8 has over a .325. most logging outfits in the PNW use 70cc saws for most cutting and most run 32 inch bars, so the 90cc saws they use will have longer bars 36-42 and generally be .404, and these saws are used for stuff that a 32 inch bar wont handle. understand? why does me saying this make me a bad guy? its how things are. so i figure the saws should be tested as such, so when a 90cc saw wears a 32 inch or smaller bar with 3/8 it isnt used around here to fall timber, it will most likely be used in hardwood. so the tests should go a long those lines, just to be more realistic. this is all i am saying, and i have been attacked the whole time for simply stating this. also by me saying this im not saying anyhting negative about slingr saws im just stating that its not really a fair assesment. and if you wonder why i say its not fair, well because if you step up to the larger bar/chain the 660 will be faster than the 390, well if you dip that 32 inch bar into hardwood, the results may very well lean the other way, this is the whole point im making.


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 27, 2009)

BARKY BARKY BARKY YAP YAP YAP BARKY BARKY BARKY YAP YAP YAP ,  hey barky, forcing both saws in that wood does replicate to some degree to them being in bigger wood or harder wood. After youv'e had your napp in ya kennel, have a think about it, wont ya.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 27, 2009)

*Hey dummy!*



BarkBuster20 said:


> hey any of you who have criticized me about what i have said on this thread, you better back it up, cause i have given good reasons why the videos mean nothing, and its odd how silent you guys are, if im wrong then prove it. cause right now i think your all a bunch of chicken ####s



Remember what we told you a couple of weeks ago when you were running your mouth in the Logging Forum? And we beat the crap out of you for it? And you apologized?

We told you that if the _whole crew_ tells you that you're wrong you _are_ wrong.

Now shut up and go watch some Axe-Men reruns or something.


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 27, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Remember what we told you a couple of weeks ago when you were running your mouth in the Logging Forum? And we beat the crap out of you for it? And you apologized?
> 
> We told you that if the _whole crew_ tells you that you're wrong you _are_ wrong.
> 
> Now shut up and go watch some Axe-Men reruns or something.



:yourock:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 27, 2009)

So to summarize this thread...

Slingr saws....good
MS660....good
390 xp.... good

Cussing and talking smack in the sandbox, good until 4:00am....when it gets you ....banned

sure beats late night diet infomercials....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 27, 2009)

peter399 said:


> Yes, they are close in speed with the Husky being a bit faster, as always..
> Then the 390 is also lighter, smoother and has better filtration.
> Now I will look at slinger's next vid, the 460 vs the 372, but I think it will be
> the same story there.



A bit faster. .5 of a second and the builder even said the 660 is better in bigger wood. No reason to hate on either saw, they both do their job well. Yup, the 372 was more of a "bit faster" at 2 seconds. But I ain't trading in my 044/460 for a 372.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

The difference in cut speed of these two saws was negligible. I measured a mere .4 seconds. It comes down to preference IMHO.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel such a loss this morning. It's just an overwhelming sense of.....*BLISS!!!*


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I feel such a loss this morning. It's just an overwhelming sense of.....*BLISS!!!*



I too am overwhelmed Brad.


----------



## MCW (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> and pruned fruit trees for six years.


I pruned almonds for ages with 200T's and 009's. Good little saws but classing that as chainsaw experience in the real world of tree felling is a joke. You don't even have to know how to sharpen a chain properly to successfully cut a 4" branch.
Glad knobby is gone but the way he lost the plot there with threats etc I'm thinking...





More than likely in combination...

20 years old and about 8 years saw experience? Yeah good one peanut. Not only a crap speller but not real smart at mathematics either I would suggest.
Good riddance :censored:

P.S. Brad.
If he is right though and my modded 7900 won't outcut my 29cc Echo can I get a refund?


----------



## joatmon (Aug 27, 2009)

angelo c said:


> So to summarize this thread...
> 
> Slingr saws....good
> MS660....good
> ...



angelo,

Ha! You just wait. I ordered a six month supply for my new *tofu stomach melter diet™* and got a free, yes totally free, *ab master rocket wheel™*.

We'll see who laughs last,

ole joat

PS: Please PM me if you know if the batteries are included with the *ab master rocket wheel™*?


----------



## gink595 (Aug 27, 2009)

MCW said:


> P.S. Brad.
> If he is right though and my modded 7900 won't outcut my 29cc Echo can I get a refund?



Yeah the check will come from Fairyland State Bank


----------



## MCW (Aug 27, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Yeah the check will come from Fairyland State Bank



Isn't that Barkbuster's bank?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

MCW said:


> P.S. Brad.
> If he is right though and my modded 7900 won't outcut my 29cc Echo can I get a refund?


Absolutely! Just send it on back. Don't mind if you do


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i cut firewood, but i also have thinned timber, and pruned fruit trees for six years.
> and no its not pointless to run a .404 a .404 has as much of an advantage over the 3/8 as the 3/8 has over a .325. most logging outfits in the PNW use 70cc saws for most cutting and most run 32 inch bars, so the 90cc saws they use will have longer bars 36-42 and generally be .404, and these saws are used for stuff that a 32 inch bar wont handle. understand? why does me saying this make me a bad guy? its how things are. so i figure the saws should be tested as such, so when a 90cc saw wears a 32 inch or smaller bar with 3/8 it isnt used around here to fall timber, it will most likely be used in hardwood. so the tests should go a long those lines, just to be more realistic. this is all i am saying, and i have been attacked the whole time for simply stating this. also by me saying this im not saying anyhting negative about slingr saws im just stating that its not really a fair assesment. and if you wonder why i say its not fair, well because if you step up to the larger bar/chain the 660 will be faster than the 390, well if you dip that 32 inch bar into hardwood, the results may very well lean the other way, this is the whole point im making.



If you don't know why people are jumping down your throat, then well. I can't help ya KID.



blsnelling said:


> The difference in cut speed of these two saws was negligible. I measured a mere .4 seconds. It comes down to preference IMHO.



Yes, but its not just about the .4seconds, as Slinger has posted some well a few posts ago. I'd take a 390 any day over a 660.


----------



## MCW (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely! Just send it on back. Don't mind if you do



Do you modify 29cc Echos Brad and if so will it pull a 32" bar in Douglas Fir?
I'll bet an internal organ that when this new modified 7900 arrives I'll be in a big dilemma on whether to freight you my other 7900 to get modded. I bet I will. Damn it. Damn CAD. Damn it...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Yes, but its not just about the .4seconds, as Slinger has posted some well a few posts ago. I'd take a 390 any day over a 660.



Agreed. Just not trying to fuel the brand wars


----------



## joatmon (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Agreed. Just not trying to fuel the brand wars



Brad,

You have again pegged the BS meter. 

ole joat


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brad,
> 
> You have again pegged the BS meter.
> 
> ole joat


LOL Just not this time lol.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 27, 2009)

joatmon said:


> angelo,
> 
> Ha! You just wait. I ordered a six month supply for my new *tofu stomach melter diet™* and got a free, yes totally free, *ab master rocket wheel™*.
> 
> ...



Joat, 
Only you could possibly think that a tofu stomach melter would work on anything but 36" seasoned Doug Fir. I can't believe you would not use the "all natural bran 'cleanser' " for that 48" hardwood belly of yours...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Have ya seen that new SHAM WOW ? wheh I need me some of those...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that was very entertaining. I had to drop out early from watching this pissing match due to time differences, caught up this morning on the final couple of hours. LOL opcorn:opcorn:
PIONEERGUY600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

All you saw nerds have totaly missed BB's point. If you just had of put 1/2" pitch chipper on the 066 and 390, you may have just proved something!!
Bunch of idiots!! Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

This has got to be the funniest thread yet on AS. It's too bad BB got the axe, he didn't seem to be a BSer, just very stubborn about what he believes to be true. He probably is just suspended. Good entertainment for sure.
Gypo


----------



## BigJ (Aug 27, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Wow.



Yep.

Maybe I didn't pay enough attention, but didn't these (660/390) have quite a bit better times than the 460/372 in the the other thread in the exact same wood? So much for that 044 keeping up...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Yep.
> 
> Maybe I didn't pay enough attention, but didn't these (660/390) have quite a bit better times than the 460/372 in the the other thread in the exact same wood? So much for that 044 keeping up...



You are absolutely right!


----------



## belgian (Aug 27, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> This has got to be the funniest thread yet on AS. It's too bad BB got the axe, he didn't seem to be a BSer, just very stubborn about what he believes to be true. He probably is just suspended. Good entertainment for sure.
> Gypo



LOLOL, I have to agree with Gypo. BB's initial point was that the wood chosen was maybe not the best choice to make a REAL comparison about both saws inherent performance. Good point imo.

But he got dwelled by responding on pointless attacks and finally stuck a foot in his mouth by telling his 044 would outperform both saws... sins of the youth I reckon...we all have been there. He'll come by with age....


----------



## joatmon (Aug 27, 2009)

belgian said:


> LOLOL, I have to agree with Gypo. BB's initial point was that the wood chosen was maybe not the best choice to make a REAL comparison about both saws inherent performance. Good point imo.
> 
> But he got dwelled by responding on pointless attacks and finally stuck a foot in his mouth by telling his 044 would outperform both saws... sins of the youth I reckon...we all have been there. *He'll come by with age*....



Roland,

Steaks age at a very predicatable rate.

Most wines age at a very predicatable rate.

People, not so much so.

ole joat


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 27, 2009)

I got to say in most of the vids I see in AS mostly what I think is they need a sharper chain. (Tree slinger doesn't have that problem as he has a ProSharp).

But Tree slinger is the real deal. He has a proven track record of fast work saws. And he uses a saw for a living lots of the year.

So what he says and shows I listen to seriously.

For example, his vid a while back after he modded his new 880 was the only time I have ever seen anyone running an 880 that made it not look big and unweildly. It takes a lot of saw time to do that. 

So I have a lot of respect for him and his vids, even though I currently run all stock saws. If I were to decide to have one of my saws modded, he is on a short list of folks I would consider.

In terms of BB's rantings, I think it is all part of the nature of the beast. But he was a bit wound up perhaps and needed a timeout/nap I guess. Maybe the mods could put a posts/unit time restriction on a person as a first step before a suspension just to slow them down.....

Or maybe a charge for each # they use....


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 27, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> All you saw nerds have totaly missed BB's point. If you just had of put 1/2" pitch chipper on the 066 and 390, you may have just proved something!!
> Bunch of idiots!! Lol
> Gypo



*Gypo its time for your saw porting 101 classes again*...........Its always a good read................







.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 27, 2009)

there is enough material for the "greatest AS quotes" thread here to dull you best pair of sissors; happy snipping.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *Gypo its time for your saw porting 101 classes again*...........Its always a good read................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok Ultra, here we go. I'll challenge BB that his 044 with a 32" bar and 404 won't outcut my piston ported 020 in 10 inch basswood!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry, how did that happen? I was trying to post this one. Anyway the above movie was a ported 385 with a 28" bar, cutting a 22" Rock Maple.
Gypo



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Q4ko3gUFgw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Q4ko3gUFgw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rbtree (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i have run ported saws, wasnt impressed in the least. porters and modders, in my opinion your charlatins




Before you go calling these folks that, and that includes several that have done work for me, you might want to learn how to spell.

You are full of it, pretty much.....

From my smallest climb saws to my 3120's, stock is for the birds. Though a few, like the small Husky climb saws, and Dolmar 7900, either don't respond well to porting or don't need it...they do need muffler mods.

My latest ported saw, in 14 inch wood, would probably beat that 044 of yours, if it has a stock single port muffler.....and it would be giving up 20 cc...

three guesses who ported it, and the first two don't count.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

rbtree said:


> ...and Dolmar 7900, either don't respond well to porting or don't need it...they do need muffler mods.



You can expect close to 15% gains on a 7900. They don't respond well to muffler mods without porting either. Like you said, they're a great saw right out of the box!


----------



## rbtree (Aug 27, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *Gypo its time for your saw porting 101 classes again*...........Its always a good read................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup!!

That, and Gypo, I'm all out of Nev'r Dull. I'm so outta practice, it's be scary if I had to go back to using a file..... Can you help an ole geezer?


----------



## rbtree (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You can expect close to 15% gains on a 7900. They don't respond well to muffler mods without porting either. Like you said, they're a great saw right out of the box!



True, those big mufflers seem to flow quite well. Same with the 5100S, when I threw that triple ported muffler on my stocker, the gains were small, it seemed.

Good thing I wasn't around while this thread was active. A 20 year old kid, no less. We've had a few of those around over the years.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> your the idiot who cant seem to understand that this is totally not even the point, not even the topic, your trying to run from the real point im making because you have no grounds for argument with it. your little smokescreens.
> 
> edit = and why would you care what i think my 044 can do? im posting a video tomorrow, so why are you even running your mouth about it? punk. try talking about what this is all about if you want to run your mouth.
> 
> getting tired of all the smokescreens, trying to run away from real issues.



I thought the vid debuted today fruit loop?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I thought the vid debuted today fruit loop?



He can't post vids from banned camp, lol.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 27, 2009)

rbtree said:


> Yup!!
> 
> That, and Gypo, I'm all out of Nev'r Dull. I'm so outta practice, it's be scary if I had to go back to using a file..... Can you help an ole geezer?



You hillbillies, always thinking about the easy way out! 

Was thinking someone should become a sponsor here for the stuff, I know where to get it. 

But you should know how to file your chain before using Nev'r Dull , along with Miracle Sharp (tm) as it can be dangerous in the wrong hands!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 27, 2009)

rbtree said:


> A 20 year old kid, no less. We've had a few of those around over the years.


Some of those 20 year olds are some of the smartest folks around, just ask them and they'll tell 'ya. The problem is that some of them lack some people skills...this situation is a classic case in point.

The sad thing is that he really believes that his 044 can take on these saws that Slinger posted in this thread...I really do think he believes it.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The difference in cut speed of these two saws was negligible. I measured a mere .4 seconds. It comes down to preference IMHO.


I also measured about that much, however, the 390 sounds much better, more consistent, without a burp. The 660 just doesn't have the same sound to it, so even though it's a marginal difference, it seems like the 390 is clearly a better tuned saw.

I agree it gets down to preference, but Slinger mentioned his preference in the first post.

Watch the video again Brad. Don't you see/hear the 390 as being more consistent? It could just be that it's tuned up better, but one has to believe that Jasha can get the most out of his saws...but to me the sound of the saw is running at a more consistent RPM where the 660 seems to be going up/down with the RPMs more.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

I do know that the 385 and 390 are two of Jasua's favorite saws.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 27, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> I also measured about that much, however, the 390 sounds much better, more consistent, without a burp. The 660 just doesn't have the same sound to it, so even though it's a marginal difference, it seems like the 390 is clearly a better tuned saw.
> 
> I agree it gets down to preference, but Slinger mentioned his preference in the first post.
> 
> ...



As mentioned before, some could think that the 660 could use a tad more ignition advance in wood that size?

Respecting Slingr's preference, I would take the 600 since I made a mill for mine, it is hard to think there would be something that could replace it for that function?


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> He can't post vids from banned camp, lol.



Its a shame really, some of the things he said were quiet funny, "charlatans," now that cracked me up big time.
He's just a hot head kid starting out down that river of life, firm in his beliefs. 
Damn, i was lookin forward to his video.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 27, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I do know that the 385 and 390 are two of Jasua's favorite saws.


Brad,

That's fair, his preference, right? I guess that is what you said before, it basically gets down to preference... (NOTE to self: )


ShoerFast said:


> As mentioned before, some could think that the 660 could use a tad more ignition advance in wood that size?


Given a slightly different tuning on the 660, my guess is that it would run/sound similar.

OTOH, maybe that is why Jasha prefers the 385/390 saws, maybe it is that for him they are easier to tune up to their optimum.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dolmar's respond to muffler mods, they just can't be hogged out with huge barrels or multiple ports


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I discovered BallBusters secret weapon.
V8 juice mixed @ 125:1







We may all have been eatin our words had he not gotten banned.
Phew!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MCW said:


> I pruned almonds for ages with 200T's and 009's. Good little saws but classing that as chainsaw experience in the real world of tree felling is a joke. You don't even have to know how to sharpen a chain properly to successfully cut a 4" branch.
> Glad knobby is gone but the way he lost the plot there with threats etc I'm thinking...
> 
> 
> ...



Matt, when's the party?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome job on the two saws, keep the vids coming.


----------



## MCW (Aug 27, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Matt, when's the party?



Been and gone. I'm still trippin...

Dude...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MCW said:


> Been and gone. I'm still trippin...
> 
> Dude...



Well thanks very much lol.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> your the idiot who cant seem to understand that this is totally not even the point, not even the topic, your trying to run from the real point im making because you have no grounds for argument with it. your little smokescreens.
> 
> edit = and why would you care what i think my 044 can do? im posting a video tomorrow, so why are you even running your mouth about it? punk. try talking about what this is all about if you want to run your mouth.
> 
> getting tired of all the smokescreens, trying to run away from real issues.



Dang I was really looking forward to this vid, maybe they'll let him back in for a debut performance.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> This has got to be the funniest thread yet on AS. It's too bad BB got the axe, he didn't seem to be a BSer, just very stubborn about what he believes to be true. He probably is just suspended. Good entertainment for sure.
> Gypo



+1, it sure stirred the pot. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 27, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> This has got to be the funniest thread yet on AS. It's too bad BB got the axe, he didn't seem to be a BSer, just very stubborn about what he believes to be true. He probably is just suspended. Good entertainment for sure.
> Gypo


Gypo,

That's not why he got the axe, and anyone reading the thread could easily figure out why, just reading it.

Often it's not about the position one takes, IOW, whether he is BS'n or not...but in how they present it. Kinda like telling a joke, they say it's in how you deliver it, right?

AS has to be one of the most lenient sites on the web, in regard to what is tolerable (the chainsaw forum), and it is not for everyone in that regard...but there is a limit on what is tolerable in most any environment, and AS is no different in that regard as folks do get banned. Even so, there are cases where you can come back as another identity and live a normal life on AS. 

BB's posts read like a bathroom wall in a fast food restaurant. If he hadn't used such foul and disgusting language, I don't see why he would have been banned. As it was, he proved that it was more a case of penis envy. He was attacking most everyone who responded to him with foul and rude language, just like a kid. And there lies the irony, heh? 

That said, I support anyone's right to voice their own opinion, and because of that I have been banned from several sites myself. I support folks like BB, even if I don't agree. But I don't support the attacking of people like he did, so I'm not sad over it. He did cause it himself.

Carry on!


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, it was really starting to get interesting. But you are right Trad. Tool, the kid has no manners sometimes.


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

*Since he won't do it.*

Just wanted to post up some vid so folks who don’t know who Slinger is and what he does can get educated about his qualifications to perform a simple saw comparison….. well that and this Vid is just F:censored:’n sweet. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RrGkn1O6AM8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RrGkn1O6AM8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

You think about that next time you’re cutting your firewood BB. 

I know you’re still reading.


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

I like this one too.... what would ole Slinger ever know about cutting big wood. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ioUh2r0OUkk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ioUh2r0OUkk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

Did somebody say something about making the 880 look easy???

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3dSbThaL30&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3dSbThaL30&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

First day on the job Slinger???

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZRl34ndGe-U&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZRl34ndGe-U&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stihlavarna (Aug 27, 2009)

I wish the first 2 did not have any music, it rather listen to the saws


----------



## Erick (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm start'n to kinda think he just might know his way around a chainsaw? :dunno:

Keep'em coming Slinger, I love those vids.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was Sling'r's vids that led me to this forum. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> Gypo,
> 
> That's not why he got the axe, and anyone reading the thread could easily figure out why, just reading it.
> 
> ...



I agree Trad, BB flew off the handle, but he did try to take everyone on. Maybe he was just a troll, but everyone for the most part was pounding on him relentlessly, and they didn't get banned. It was a tough call for the moderators for sure, but BB sure lite a fire under everyones arse, good, bad or indifferent.
Gypo


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. Despite being nearly the same in cut times, the 390 is nearly 7cc's smaller, lighter. smoother and cheaper. I stated this in the OP, but is has since been forgotten.

Glad to see you back around John (Yukonsawman), I have always admired and respected your work as well as sense of humor.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in agreement...love your vid's slinger!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thanks guys. Despite being nearly the same in cut times, the 390 is nearly 7cc's smaller, lighter. smoother and cheaper. I stated this in the OP, but is has since been forgotten.
> 
> Glad to see you back around John (Yukonsawman), I have always admired and respected your work as well as sense of humor.


 Tree Sling'r you sure started an AS Classic. Did anyone notice how Fish convieniently stayed out of this one? Where's BB, I bet he's on the gay midget por#o site too!!
Anyway, I hope BB gets reinstated, cause we really haven't seen his sort since Tommy Fales Jr. or Big Dutchman.
Gypo


----------



## angelo c (Aug 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> Just wanted to post up some vid so folks who don’t know who Slinger is and what he does can get educated about his qualifications to perform a simple saw comparison….. well that and this Vid is just F:censored:’n sweet.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RrGkn1O6AM8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RrGkn1O6AM8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...




Erick, 
I thought the vids were great but what does that proove about pruning fruit trees for 6 years ? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::jester:


----------



## kevlar (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thanks guys. Despite being nearly the same in cut times, the 390 is nearly 7cc's smaller, lighter. smoother and cheaper. I stated this in the OP, but is has since been forgotten.
> 
> Glad to see you back around John (Yukonsawman), I have always admired and respected your work as well as sense of humor.



I know I questioned this earlier (pardon me If I missed the reply) but are the 660's 92 cc and not 94.7? and if something was changed during the mod was it not also changed on the 390?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

kevlar said:


> I know I questioned this earlier (pardon me If I missed the reply) but are the 660's 92 cc and not 94.7? and if something was changed during the mod was it not also changed on the 390?



Oh, I see! Another agitator! Lol
Gypo


----------



## kevlar (Aug 28, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Oh, I see! Another agitator! Lol
> Gypo



not hardly I just don't know where the 94.7 comes from?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

rbtree said:


> Yup!!
> 
> That, and Gypo, I'm all out of Nev'r Dull. I'm so outta practice, it's be scary if I had to go back to using a file..... Can you help an ole geezer?



Hey RB, that Nev'r Dull never seases to amaze me! Don't tell me you used it all up already???? I'll send you another 1/2 litre NC.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

kevlar said:


> not hardly I just don't know where the 94.7 comes from?


 I was just fun'n with you Kevlar, I bet ole Tree Slinger got that saw punch out, which makes it nothing more than a "cheater saw."
Gypo


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 28, 2009)

kevlar said:


> I know I questioned this earlier (pardon me If I missed the reply) but are the 660's 92 cc and not 94.7? and if something was changed during the mod was it not also changed on the 390?



Factory Specs. 660 = 91.6cc / 7.1hp / 16lbs without b/c
390 = 87.9cc / 6.5hp / 15.7lbs without b/c 
thats 3.7cc difference and the 660 is a Huge 9oz heavier



There are too many possible variables in any shoot out !!!
Bring back BARKY lol.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> im not backing one saw or another. im saying the test was no good with the size of bar, for the size of wood, and the TYPE of wood. anyone who has a prob with that can go #### themselves.


 BB, it's amazing how dangerous one becomes with a little bit of information.
I think you're just living vicariously thru the Hort Wankers.
Not trying to kick you while you're down, but I think you need a bit more saw time. You said some pretty funny chit mang in retaliation!
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

Spitzer said:


> 660 = 91.6cc.
> There are too many possible variables in any shoot out !!!
> Bring back BARKY lol.



I didn't realize till now how really big an 066 is. I've had a few ringer 066's myself. It would defineatly beat the snot out of a stock 2100 or even a 3120 for that matter. Stihl has done a fine job considering all the environmental constrants, but that's where we come in.
Gypo


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 28, 2009)

Best laugh i ever had on here. He went a bit far, but man, that was funny.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

Spitzer said:


> Best laugh i ever had on here. He went a bit far, but man, that was funny.



I agree, It was way too funny. BB 's the mang! I bet those fruit trees are pissin' their roots at the sight of BB's OH!44 sportin' a 40" blade and 404 chisel.
Gypo


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Aug 28, 2009)

I really like the way your saws run Slinger, good work on both saws !!


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 28, 2009)

Classic thread! I didn't like some of the language, but I've heard far worse in my time, guess I just didn't expect to see it here. 

FWIW I thought BB made a valid, albeit meaningless, point about the size of wood. It was the kind of thing we all knew and didn't see a need to shout it from the rooftops. Then the little whippersnapper took beating a dead horse and rewrote the dictionary!

I'll just add my two cents about Slinger saws. I've seen 'em run and I've seen him run saws. Both are very good. 



Mr. HE


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Tree Sling'r you sure started an AS Classic. Did anyone notice how Fish convieniently stayed out of this one? Where's BB, I bet he's on the gay midget por#o site too!!
> Anyway,* I hope BB gets reinstated*, cause we really haven't seen his sort since Tommy Fales Jr. or Big Dutchman.
> Gypo



It may be awhile...He called somebody a cork plucker...or something like that:censored:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Been playin with a coupla saws lately, one being a 385.
To see a comparo between a couple of saws that people have seen as rivals, and ported I found very interesting.
You do not see a lot of new vids from the experienced modders these days.
Great stuff that encouraged some healthy discussion.

Enter BB.
Now BB probably felt he had a legit reason to question.
This was not the problem.
It was the way he went about it.
Jump in the middle of a bunch of enthusiasts and the experienced, swearing, slapping and kicking abuse and how do reckon they'd fair?

What BB should have done was start a new thread about his thoughts in a mature manner.
I would tend to think things would have a totally different turn.

I agree John, hopefully he is allowed to return and hopefully with a neater attitude.
Sitting down having a beer with this kid might show a pleasant side.
One thing I'll give him, he's like a pitbull. He don't let go!
He got what he deserved though.
Tough love.

Thanks TS, hope the outcome doesn't hinder any future vids.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 28, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Sitting down having a beer with this kid might show a pleasant side.



Not in the US. He aint old enough LOL


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 28, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Not in the US. He aint old enough LOL



Oh yeah, thanks Wiggs, forgot.
Maybe he needs a good stiff drink.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 28, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> opcorn: Them's fighting words, rodeo's about to start...



I warned everyone what was gonna happen but NNNNNNNNOOOOOO does anyone ever listen to ole Barn?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks to slinger, this thread brought some lively discussion to AS ,it seemed like the site was getting a little boring or maybe depressed. I try to drop in to catch up 3-4 times a day and see that the posts are starting to drop off. Hard to keep it going when the star gets banned. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> I warned everyone what was gonna happen but NNNNNNNNOOOOOO does anyone ever listen to ole Barn?



Looks like you lit the fire....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2009)

belgian said:


> LOLOL, I have to agree with Gypo. BB's initial point was that the wood chosen was maybe not the best choice to make a REAL comparison about both saws inherent performance. Good point imo.
> 
> .....




:agree2: , but then.........:censored:



joatmon said:


> belgian said:
> 
> 
> > But he got dwelled by responding on pointless attacks and finally stuck a foot in his mouth by telling his 044 would outperform both saws... sins of the youth I reckon...we all have been there. *He'll come by with age*....
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2009)

Since when is 25" wood not sufficient to test a saw in? There's pleny of wood there to put a load on it. No, we don't know which saw will pull the longest bar, but that wasn't the purpose of this demonstration. 15-20 second cuts are more than sufficient to measure the gains of a modded saw.


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Since when is 25" wood not sufficient to test a saw in? There's pleny of wood there to put a load on it. No, we don't know which saw will pull the longest bar, but that wasn't the purpose of this demonstration. 15-20 second cuts are more than sufficient to measure the gains of a modded saw.




Now before one jumps the bandwagon, let me state first that Slinger's saws and abilities are not at all on stake here, nor questioned. If one looks at the man's logging abilities alone, we all have to be very modest to say the least.

This was a comparison between two modded saws, not a comparison between a stock and a modded saw. Looking at the result, a mere milliseconds difference, on could conclude that both saws are pretty equal in performance in this setup and type of wood. End of story.

Over here, we have pulling shows with belgian horses, dragging a sled with a load over a certain distance, and the load is gradually increased untill the (last) horse stops (and wins).

Now there are horses that pull a certain load faster than other, which may lead you to conclude that one has the more power. Not so. Sometimes the winner is not always the fastest, but just the strongest.

The moral of the story is : to test the ultimate performance of a machine, you have to push it to its limits. The closest you can reach the limit, the more accurate your test will be. I doubt this was the intent of Slinger when he posted that vid, so who gives a hoot. Both are fine saws and run great. It does not proove anything which saw was best or the strongest. Just my 02 cts.


----------



## MCW (Aug 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Since when is 25" wood not sufficient to test a saw in? There's pleny of wood there to put a load on it. No, we don't know which saw will pull the longest bar, but that wasn't the purpose of this demonstration. 15-20 second cuts are more than sufficient to measure the gains of a modded saw.



I agree Brad. As long as the test wood is consistent it doesn't matter whether it's 18" or 48", the better saw in that sized wood will still be evident.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

belgian said:


> Now before one jumps the bandwagon, let me state first that Slinger's saws and abilities are not at all on stake here, nor questioned. If one looks at the man's logging abilities alone, we all have to be very modest to say the least.
> 
> This was a comparison between two modded saws, not a comparison between a stock and a modded saw. Looking at the result, a mere milliseconds difference, on could conclude that both saws are pretty equal in performance in this setup and type of wood. End of story.
> 
> ...



Roland,

"Shames on you" as ole Tommie would say.

Ultimate performance depends on the purpose of the machine. For most saws, consider that they are designed for a certain type and size of wood. An 880 or 3120 can cut limbs better than a 346 if you keep making the limbs big enough, no?

The 390/660 is for a certain size and type wood. Get larger, and a bigger machine is pulled out.

I believe the video for Jasha was decent sized wood for his cutting situation. He has already stated that when the wood is larger, the 660 may have better relative performance.

Look at it this way. If saw A cuts 25" wood faster that saw B, but saw B cuts 35" wood faster that saw A, and 90%+ of the wood you cut is around 25", which saw has the so called ultimate performance for you?


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

*Off topic*

Roland,

On a side note, my grandfather was a teamster. He supported himself, my grandmother and seven children with a team of horses. He actually plowed snow from the steets of his city well into the 60s. He was more cost efficient than other alternatives.

His ability to make a living with his team speaks to itself. And, I never heard him say, "I wish my horses had more ultimate performance" for doing the very heaviest pull imaginable.

My father farmed and also would do tractor pulls occasionally. The pulling tractor was for entertainment, because he didn't use the pulling tractor for everyday farm work.


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> "Shames on you" as ole Tommie would say.



I can take it...LOL



> Ultimate performance depends on the purpose of the machine. For most saws, consider that they are designed for a certain type and size of wood. An 880 or 3120 can cut limbs better than a 346 if you keep making the limbs big enough, no?
> 
> The 390/660 is for a certain size and type wood. Get larger, and a bigger machine is pulled out.
> 
> I believe the video for Jasha was decent sized wood for his cutting situation. He has already stated that when the wood is larger, the 660 may have better relative performance.



now you start argueing for the sake of argueing...grrrrr. 25" sure is decent size wood, no doubt about it, even for this size of saw. Why is it "not done" to mention that one would have liked to see a simular test with a longer bar or bigger size wood ????



> Look at it this way. If saw A cuts 25" wood faster that saw B, but saw B cuts 35" wood faster that saw A, and 90%+ of the wood you cut is around 25", which saw has the so called ultimate performance for you?



Saw B is definately the stronger saw. That's all I have to say about that ...


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> On a side note, my grandfather was a teamster. He supported himself, my grandmother and seven children with a team of horses. He actually plowed snow from the steets of his city well into the 60s. He was more cost efficient than other alternatives.
> 
> ...



But I suppose your dad was not "modding" his horses either. Modded saws are about performance, Joat.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

belgian said:


> I can take it...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roland,

So, now it's the "strongest saw", but not the "ultimate performance saw".

You're wiggling.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

belgian said:


> But I suppose your dad was not "modding" his horses either. Modded saws are about performance, Joat.



Roland,

This thread was about a modded *work* saw. Sure, the Buick v-8 chainsaws from Robert Andrews or like Gary had will cut big.

My point is that the horse winning the pull contest may not be the one you drag from the barn to work. Just like the tractor that wins the pull contest may be left in the barn on work day.

Now, don't make me use an erotic belly dancer example.


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> So, now it's the "strongest saw", but not the "ultimate performance saw".
> 
> You're wiggling.



Joat, remember the "torque versus power" thread a few months ago. No good is gonna come out of this, I can assure you...LOLOL.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

belgian said:


> Joat, remember the "torque versus power" thread a few months ago. No good is gonna come out of this, I can assure you...LOLOL.



Roland,

If I can get you back on track, then something truely good can result from this thread.


----------



## bigredd (Aug 28, 2009)

Was wondering if similar (relative) results would be expected with stock 660 vs 390XP? 

Also some recent jabs at BB reminds me of a bunch of spectators antagonizing a gorrilla in a cage. Enough is enough.


----------



## BigJ (Aug 28, 2009)

kevlar said:


> not hardly I just don't know where the 94.7 comes from?



Same. Guessing a typo?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Same. Guessing a typo?



Not even a typo, I just did not back up my thoughts, for some reason I had 94.7 in my head.
That is beside the point for me though, the weight and price difference are more than enough - then you throw in the smoothness factor.

Optimum testing would be me and all the pro fallers I build for running saws in heat, big wood, small wood day in and day out.

Some folks want big giant bars strapped on to little saws, that is not real world, 25" would is more than sufficient. Fallers and loggers don't just go and sink their bars into whatever they please size wise.

A 32" bar is more than sufficient for a 390/660. The biggest trees I have ever cut have been with a 32"

The 390 also limbs quicker, that is a plus in full manufacture. Both saws where modded the same despite being different. My work is basic, machine, widening the exhaust, transfer work onthe upper and lower and intake along with a muffler mod.

I use the same machining numbers, these saws are at the same RPM (within 100-200).

The bottom line, I switched over to Husky after running Stihl for 12 years, that should be enough of an explanation in itself. Good day, thanks for the comments - Jasha.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Not even a typo, I just did not back up my thoughts, for some reason I had 94.7 in my head.
> That is beside the point for me though, the weight and price difference are more than enough - then you throw in the smoothness factor.
> 
> Optimum testing would be me and all the pro fallers I build for running saws in heat, big wood, small wood day in and day out.
> ...



Oh well,my favorite vid is still the big fir with the 660.I'm a stihl guy and there is some comfort that the cc's differ by less than 4. I would like to try a 390 though.Thanks Slinger


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Dang I was really looking forward to this vid, maybe they'll let him back in for a debut performance.



I can tell him my ported saw "thanks Brad" will out do any stock saw made in any size wood.
Heck it would beat his almighty 044 before it was modded but now he can't touch this lmfao.
I am going to put a 36" on my ported 372 and stick it in dead elm that the 36 wont make it through if it will pull it through even if not great it is better than stock agreed?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Not even a typo, I just did not back up my thoughts, for some reason I had 94.7 in my head.
> That is beside the point for me though, the weight and price difference are more than enough - then you throw in the smoothness factor.
> 
> Optimum testing would be me and all the pro fallers I build for running saws in heat, big wood, small wood day in and day out.
> ...



nova time lol


----------



## BigJ (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Not even a typo, I just did not back up my thoughts, for some reason I had 94.7 in my head.
> That is beside the point for me though, the weight and price difference are more than enough - then you throw in the smoothness factor.
> 
> snip....



All good. Was just a question that was out there. 

I want a 390 quite badly. The price difference you mention doesnt exist up here, though. The dealers I've spoken with seem to think that XP stands for "xtra pricey". Certainly not going to stop me, but it's frustrating.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't had to buy or mod a saw in 4 years, so I'm a bit out of the loop.
Anyway, was just wondering if a 390 J&P will fit on a 385 and if so is the stock porting much the same?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> I haven't had to buy or mod a saw in 4 years, so I'm a bit out of the loop.
> Anyway, was just wondering if a 390 J&P will fit on a 385 and if so is the stock porting much the same?
> Thanks,
> John



MY 385 has a 390 top end. Everything is interchangeable.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> MY 385 has a 390 top end. Everything is interchangeable.



Thanks TS, I guess the increase in power would be about 5%, probably not very noticeable unless cutting big wood with longer bars. It would sure be worth a try for those attending GTG's. I have a brandnew 2077 J&P if someone wants to trade for a 390 J&P.
BTW, good vids, that dry doug fir looks pretty darn hard.
Gypo


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Awwwwwwwwwwww this a fun thread..*

Seems BB did indeed make a few valid points others have now pointed out but he got alittle harsh with how he said it. He talked almost, not quite, but almost as bad as I do with people now and them,haha. Even ole Gypo had to give BB some credit, he really lit up the house and that he did,LOLOL

These vids being posted of modded saws by the modders themselves is mere advertising, lets cut the BS out and admit it for a change. Whats the old saying, show the kids the candy and they will want it. Those that want to spend their money paying guys to mod their saws is all fine and well, go to it. Those modders that want to show their modding work by way of vids have at it I say but lets be honest about whats really going on here shall we. The saws have little to do with whats going on here period. Since when did a modder care what brand he modded as long as he got paid for it. Fact of the matter is there really isn't no true need for a modded chainsaw at all. Its fun, make some money but is there a tree that only a modded 390 or 660 can cut that a stock 390 or 660 will not, no. Faster cookie cutter yes, matter, none at all. Some will proclaim modded saws provide more production on the job. I never knew a few mere seconds accounted for so much production.

Some revealing words from the TS himself in one post: "The bottom line, I switched over to Husky after running Stihl for 12 years, that should be enough of an explanation in itself". All that tells me Josh is you like Huskies now, more power to ya man but it sure as hell doesn't convince me they are better saws by no means. I myself wouldn't trade a 660 for any big Husky made, thats just me now. Considering theres more to a saw than a mere second in the cut seems to me the pro guy would take into account the amount of abuse a saw can take, they sure do around here cause they beat the living hell out of them. There are no modded saws in this area but there are a slew of tree outfits all running Stihl, the 660 being their big saw. The 660 is one tuff built moma. Course now if your advertising mods speed and and all the hoop la that goes along with it matters to saw buffs but not the majority by no means.

Belgian says modding is all about performance. I would lay big money that more wood was sawed just today with stock chainsaws than modded saws have cut in the last 5 years, maybe 10 or 20. Modding is almost unheard to most people. I tend to think its more about ego and money, nothing more. Fun though, the need for speed. I myself don't need Jimmie Johnsons Nascar Impala to run to the store, mine gets me there and back just fine, same goes for chainsaws. 

Proceed on fellers, this is a good thread.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 28, 2009)

The 390xp sure looks like it cuts much smoother than your 660, nice vid Jasha.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Seems BB did indeed make a few valid points others have now pointed out but he got alittle harsh with how he said it. He talked almost, not quite, but almost as bad as I do with people now and them,haha. Even ole Gypo had to give BB some credit, he really lit up the house and that he did,LOLOL
> 
> These vids being posted of modded saws by the modders themselves is mere advertising, lets cut the BS out and admit it for a change. Whats the old saying, show the kids the candy and they will want it. Those that want to spend their money paying guys to mod their saws is all fine and well, go to it. Those modders that want to show their modding work by way of vids have at it I say but lets be honest about whats really going on here shall we. The saws have little to do with whats going on here period. Since when did a modder care what brand he modded as long as he got paid for it. Fact of the matter is there really isn't no true need for a modded chainsaw at all. Its fun, make some money but is there a tree that only a modded 390 or 660 can cut that a stock 390 or 660 will not, no. Faster cookie cutter yes, matter, none at all. Some will proclaim modded saws provide more production on the job. I never knew a few mere seconds accounted for so much production.
> 
> ...



Well I think most pro fallers who run modded saws won't agree with ya Tommy on a couple of your points. But that's your opinion and your welcome to it. I do agree with allot of what you said though. I don't need modded saws, but I sure do like em'.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 28, 2009)

Jasha, did you get hired by Husqvarna to be a chainsaw promoter? :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Well I think most pro fallers who run modded saws won't agree with ya Tommy on a couple of your points. But that's your opinion and your welcome to it. I do agree with allot of what you said though. I don't need modded saws, but I sure do like em'.



Oh no doult , I'm well aware of that. The pro fallers love their modded saws and hey good for them. I got nothing againist modded saws or the folks that use them. Hell if I had the ego need for speed I'd have all my saws modded. I guess I enjoy sawing, I'm not in that big a hurry,LOL

I'm not blind though. Its very easy to see what all the talk about modding is for this site. Its more about ego and $$$$$$ than anything else and hey thats cool. I just say lets be honest about it, nothing more..


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Belgian says modding is all about performance. I would lay big money that more wood was sawed just today with stock chainsaws than modded saws have cut in the last 5 years, maybe 10 or 20. Modding is almost unheard to most people. I tend to think its more about ego and money, nothing more. Fun though, the need for speed. I myself don't need Jimmie Johnsons Nascar Impala to run to the store, mine gets me there and back just fine, same goes for chainsaws.


Tommy,

I couldn't agree more. So why do I want to mod my saw then...I can't really tell you for certain...it's just a toy at the end of the day, and something that puts a smile on my face. In the same way that you like to put saws back together, others like to tinker with them as well...just that others may not have access to the amount of dying saws you do, maybe they decide to tune up their saw. Isn't modding saws just another form of CAD? It must be MAD! I've gone MAD...but we're all MAD...

It's like modifying a car, and I might add that's a perfect analogy...I don't think the world is going to stop modifying their cars in the future...

It's all good!


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Aug 28, 2009)

I know for one thing I sure do like watching videos of people running saws, and really like the videos of guys tipping trees. 

As for modded saws, yea I dont really have any need to have one of these fine gentlemen mod my fairly new 372xpw but if I had a little extra income I would have them work their magic in a hearbeat....Why you ask....hell why not....I mean saws are fun and I can only imagine a modded saw to be more fun to run when you are falling trees and bucking them up for fire wood. Plus I would just love to have it done then show up my buddy who just got a 66, just cause we love to mess with each other and have a good time. 

Ok you can all get back to your in depth discussions now, I am just here getting a good laugh with the pissing matches and enjoying the posted videos. By the way when are one of you fine modders going to have some special sale on a mill and port job so I can send my 372xpw off?

Have a great weekend guys, I am off to the woods for the weekend. The rest of you can feel free to step away from the CPU and hit the woods also.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I couldn't agree more. So why do I want to mod my saw then...I can't really tell you for certain...it's just a toy at the end of the day, and something that puts a smile on my face. In the same way that you like to put saws back together, others like to tinker with them as well...just that others may not have access to the amount of dying saws you do, maybe they decide to tune up their saw. Isn't modding saws just another form of CAD? It must be MAD! I've gone MAD...but we're all MAD...
> 
> ...



I'm with ya. Don't think for a second I have anything against modding saws, I don't. I got no issue with it at all. However I read sometimes oh if you run a modded saw you will never run a stock one again, ha, righttttttttttttttttt. I've run 2K's azz kicking 044, modded mean moma. It was fun, I liked it but I'm just as happy running my plain ole stock saws as just as much. 

I guess you could say modding is another form of cad. I sure as hell don't need the 45 saws that I own and hardly no one has a real need for a modded saw, its another form of cad like you say and thats all fine and good. I just say lets not pretend and be open and those that want them fine by me, those that want to make some money doing the work is fine with me.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> The 390xp sure looks like it *cuts much smoother* than your 660, nice vid Jasha.



That may even have an impact on the cutting speed - or am I totally off???? 




:Eye::Eye:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm with ya. Don't think for a second I have anything against modding saws, I don't. I got no issue with it at all. However I read sometimes oh if you run a modded saw you will never run a stock one again, ha, righttttttttttttttttt. I've run 2K's azz kicking 044, modded mean moma. It was fun, I liked it but I'm just as happy running my plain ole stock saws as just as much.
> 
> I guess you could say modding is another form of cad. I sure as hell don't need the 45 saws that I own and hardly no one has a real need for a modded saw, its another form of cad like you say and thats all fine and good. I just say lets not pretend and be open and those that want them fine by me, those that want to make some money doing the work is fine with me.



Well Tommy some of us don't have all the time you have so we want it to cut as fast as it can. Pro's that make their living running them want all the performance they can get.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I couldn't agree more. So why do I want to mod my saw then...I can't really tell you for certain...it's just a toy at the end of the day, and something that puts a smile on my face. In the same way that you like to put saws back together, others like to tinker with them as well...just that others may not have access to the amount of dying saws you do, maybe they decide to tune up their saw. Isn't modding saws just another form of CAD? It must be MAD! I've gone MAD...but we're all MAD...
> 
> ...



:agree2: Really good post.

For me it''s just something I like to do, and I have fun doing it. Look at the 50cc saw shoot out. Sure me Nik, Mike and Brad wanted to know which saw was faster, but did it we really care? No. We didn't care because we were there to have some fun running a few saws, and have a good time with friends. I do get your point Tom. Just look what happened when we posted the results. Some on the site shot us down and called us flat out liars, how pathetic is that?lol


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Aug 28, 2009)

This thread reminded me of an infamous rap-battle. Enjoy.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xDIdCH9okYs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xDIdCH9okYs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Seems BB did indeed make a few valid points others have now pointed out but he got alittle harsh with how he said it. He talked almost, not quite, but almost as bad as I do with people now and them,haha. Even ole Gypo had to give BB some credit, he really lit up the house and that he did,LOLOL
> 
> These vids being posted of modded saws by the modders themselves is mere advertising, lets cut the BS out and admit it for a change. Whats the old saying, show the kids the candy and they will want it. Those that want to spend their money paying guys to mod their saws is all fine and well, go to it. Those modders that want to show their modding work by way of vids have at it I say but lets be honest about whats really going on here shall we. The saws have little to do with whats going on here period. Since when did a modder care what brand he modded as long as he got paid for it. Fact of the matter is there really isn't no true need for a modded chainsaw at all. Its fun, make some money but is there a tree that only a modded 390 or 660 can cut that a stock 390 or 660 will not, no. Faster cookie cutter yes, matter, none at all. Some will proclaim modded saws provide more production on the job. I never knew a few mere seconds accounted for so much production.
> 
> ...



Tommie,

I'm going put this in terms you can understand:

/Virginia Redneck Speak On

'Tis 'bout 'portent stuff, like when MissDemi was stock. 'member? Then, ya had her ported. Ya see?

/Virginia Redneck Speak Off


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 28, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That may even have an impact on the cutting speed - or am I totally off????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well smoothness does help speed, the smoother the better.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 28, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> :agree2: Really good post.
> 
> For me it''s just something I like to do, and I have fun doing it. Look at the 50cc saw shoot out. Sure me Nik, Mike and Brad wanted to know which saw was faster, but did it we really care? No. We didn't care because we were there to have some fun running a few saws, and have a good time with friends. I do get your point Tom. Just look what happened when we posted the results. Some on the site shot us down and called us flat out liars, how pathetic is that?lol


I enjoy seeing the threads you folks post. At the end of the day it's all about having fun. 

I did just think of another reason for modding a saw. The EPA.

The current saws coming out and so modified for the EPA requirement, we suffer in the end the most, while all the soccer moms in their gas guzzlin' SUVs make the most damage. In the end it's a way to get a decent performing saw.

As it is, pretty soon the new saws will be running like a grass hopper with a wooden leg trying to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 28, 2009)

TS, great advertisement.
Hope you get plenty of work out of it.

Don't put a set of wheels on your car or you'll have a hidden agenda.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2009)

Modding saws is just part of my nature. There isn't hardly anything I own that I don't play around with. I've done it since I was a kid. When I was 17 I helped myself to a jigsaw, cut a hole in the roof of my nice car(that I paid for with my own money), and proceeded to install a sunroof. I can't imagine turning a kid loose to do something like that to his car unsupervised. I guess that's part of what made me what I am today, good or bad. Through the years it's been cars, Jeeps, trucks, motorcycles, quads, lawn equipment, water-cooled computers, cameras, and on and on and on. It's just something I enjoy doing. Do I post most of my videos for sales? Hardly, I just enjoy it. I honestly look forward to getting home with the camera and doing the editting on my over-clocked quad-core computer. And I don't say that to brag, I say it to make a point. I don't know how compulsive I am, but I'm very obsessive! Once I start something, I don't know where to quit. This is nothing more than a hobby to me. Any money I make usually goes right back into it. Yes, stock saws do bore me for the most part. I know that there's so much more in there and I have to let it out, lol. You see, I'm an extrovert. I like to share, I like to talk. You guys are my friends with a common interest so I want to share my experiences with you. Any of this make sense?


----------



## Erick (Aug 28, 2009)

:chatter:

I built a fast car or two in my younger days and drove them around town for folks to see, does that make me a used car salesman??? :monkey:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2009)

Tommy, your over there and I am over here - things are different everywhere. I don't know any fallers who run stock, that is why I choose to do what I do, it is definately not for the money. If I am lucky I might someday pay for what I have invested, I actually enjoy it.

As far as advertisment, I am a sponsor, in order for me to show videos of my work I had to be. I am not gonna lie I have gotten tons of work from this site and if it can keep me staying building saws every once in awhile, I will continue.

As far as an ego, I hope that I don't come off as to having a hug one.

I have runs 660s for a long time, and granted they are good saws, I have never said a bad thing about them, nor have I ever said a Husky was better, I choose to run a Husky, besides the plastic does not rattle off them, like a Stihl.

You gave us yours, I just gave mine, now go sing an Elvis song and I will build saws for money. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Tommy, your over there and I am over here - things are different everywhere. I don't know any fallers who run stock, that is why I choose to do what I do, it is definately not for the money. If I am lucky I might someday pay for what I have invested, I actually enjoy it.
> 
> As far as advertisment, I am a sponsor, in order for me to show videos of my work I had to be. I am not gonna lie I have gotten tons of work from this site and if it can keep me staying building saws every once in awhile, I will continue.
> 
> ...



Yeah that sucks when you look down and the only rhing holding the top cover on is the spark plug.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well Tommy some of us don't have all the time you have so we want it to cut as fast as it can. Pro's that make their living running them want all the performance they can get.



Well Rope I'd expect you to feel that way 100% and you also say something else that sorta proves my point. You say those "Pro's that make their living running them want all the performance they can get". I can agree to that although there are many more pro's running pure stock throughtout the country, stating fact and nothing more. Also if you look around this site very few that want and own those hot rod saws actually make a living with them at all. Most are more into GTG's and such and thats great. Good for them I say but they aren't using those saws for a living, its more of a cad thing and thats cool. I got no problem with that at all. Promoting modding is fine but it is what it is, promoting. I mean hell Rope how long did you do tree work before you recently got that modded 372, many years I bet..


----------



## Erick (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Tommy, your over there and I am over here - things are different everywhere. I don't know any fallers who run stock, that is why I choose to do what I do, it is definately not for the money........



I'm smack in the middle and most of the folks around here who make a dollar with a saw spend a few to make sure they are getting a little extra out of them.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 28, 2009)

For some reason _most_ guys around here run stockers.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 28, 2009)

This has been a deep thread and getting deeper. Then Tommy started talking about ego and I got into my diving suit real quick like.:hmm3grin2orange:









Mr. HE


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Tommy, your over there and I am over here - things are different everywhere. I don't know any fallers who run stock, that is why I choose to do what I do, it is definately not for the money. If I am lucky I might someday pay for what I have invested, I actually enjoy it.
> 
> As far as advertisment, I am a sponsor, in order for me to show videos of my work I had to be. I am not gonna lie I have gotten tons of work from this site and if it can keep me staying building saws every once in awhile, I will continue.
> 
> ...



Thats cool TS, like I say I got no issue with modded saws at all. I'm glad to see your upfront and honest. You've gotton tons of work from this site ya say, thats cool. Your gonna continue to build saws for money ya say, hell you just made my long post 100% correct. I didn't think I was seeing things now I know I wasn't and its ok, rake in man. Your not alone in the mod biz on this site by no means. I got no problem with it at all, I just pointed what is what, nothing more,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I'm going put this in terms you can understand:
> 
> ...





Uh Joat when Miss Demi is being "ported" we want it to last all nite, not 15 seconds in the "cut".,


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Uh Joat when Miss Demi is being "ported" we want it to last all nite, not 15 seconds in the "cut".,





MissDemi said:


> Uh Joat, tell that good for nothing Tommie that 15 seconds gives me no chance at the BigO and it just doesn't "cut" it.  Psst: joat, whacha doin' later?



We've now heard from both sides.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> We've now heard from both sides.



I saw that, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Since she is asking for you later the only thing I can do to stop it is kill ya,LOLOLOL


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> "Shames on you" as ole Tommie would say.
> 
> ...



I've worked with many timber falling contractors over the years and still have about 40 timber faller buddies working full time currently. In the many years I was a contractor, and for all of the guys I know in the woods now, there's rarely a need for a bar longer than 32". Why? No one is selling big wood anymore and no one is buying it. The mills on the west coast have all re-tooled for small wood and they don't want anything bigger than 22" on the big end. There's one exclusively old growth mill left on the west coast- Starfire Lumber. 



Tree Sling'r said:


> Not even a typo, I just did not back up my thoughts, for some reason I had 94.7 in my head.
> That is beside the point for me though, the weight and price difference are more than enough - then you throw in the smoothness factor.
> 
> Optimum testing would be me and all the pro fallers I build for running saws in heat, big wood, small wood day in and day out.
> ...



I know at least a dozen hardcore Stihl guys (including me) who've switched over to Husky. Old, tired hands appreciate the anti-vibe of the 372 and the 385/390. This argument goes all the way back to the days of the solid-mount Homelites and how so many log cutters jumped ship when the rubber-mounted McCullochs came out. It's the natural evolution of people seeking more comfortable operating conditions. 



parrisw said:


> Well I think most pro fallers who run modded saws won't agree with ya Tommy on a couple of your points. But that's your opinion and your welcome to it. I do agree with allot of what you said though. I don't need modded saws, but I sure do like em'.



A modded saw for me on a straight falling job will put 40-45 more trees on the ground by the end of the day with the same bar and chain. This equates to $50-60 more everyday I'm out there. Doesn't take long for that to add up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh no doult , I'm well aware of that. The pro fallers love their modded saws and hey good for them. I got nothing againist modded saws or the folks that use them. Hell if I had the ego need for speed I'd have all my saws modded. I guess I enjoy sawing, I'm not in that big a hurry,LOL
> 
> I'm not blind though. Its very easy to see what all the talk about modding is for this site. Its more about ego and $$$$$$ than anything else and hey thats cool. I just say lets be honest about it, nothing more..



All good points Thall, whether it's about ego or money, I'm not sure, but what I know is it's an addiction and a feeling of self satisfaction. I think my first mod was simply removing the spark arrestor, then I found out about the 066 dual port muffler, then Walkers, then Dennis Greffard, then Dozer Dan, then Ken Dunn, then Ed Heard, Cahoon, etc., till I was capable of building my own with all the information I got from these builders.
I agree though that most modded saws out there haven't even cut a cord of wood. Stock always resells for more because no one knows for sure who's been in there hacking and slashing.
In the final analysis though, it's all about the chain and hard won experience.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:A modded saw for me on a straight falling job will put 40-45 more trees on the ground by the end of the day with the same bar and chain. This equates to $50-60 more everyday I'm out there. Doesn't take long for that to add up.

Jacob, are you only getting 1.50 to dump a tree? I wouldn't get out of bed for that unless the trees were 2" dia and three feet apart! lol
Gypo


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Rope I'd expect you to feel that way 100% and you also say something else that sorta proves my point. You say those "Pro's that make their living running them want all the performance they can get". I can agree to that although there are many more pro's running pure stock throughtout the country, stating fact and nothing more. Also if you look around this site very few that want and own those hot rod saws actually make a living with them at all. Most are more into GTG's and such and thats great. Good for them I say but they aren't using those saws for a living, its more of a cad thing and thats cool. I got no problem with that at all. Promoting modding is fine but it is what it is, promoting. I mean hell Rope how long did you do tree work before you recently got that modded 372, many years I bet..



Well good point Thall, I agree but after seeing and especially feeling the difference I want all mine modded and it is not ego it is production. In this overly competitive business you need to make hay while the sun shines and why do it with a Massy when you can do it on a Deere?
I definitely used stock saws in pro applications but more from a tight budget than anything.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MissDemi
> Uh Joat, tell that good for nothing Tommie that 15 seconds gives me no chance at the BigO and it just doesn't "cut" it. Psst: joat, whacha doin' later?
> 
> We've now heard from both sides.






I guess so - but where did the excess silicone go..........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 28, 2009)

Why I run a Jasha modded 372 XPW

Stihl 066 roughly 17# dry weight
Cannon super bar 32" around 6# = 23 pound combo

Husky 372 xpw roughly 14 pounds
Oregon reduced weight bar around 4# = 18 pound combo

Reduce weight 5 pounds same cutting speed lot easier to walk back up hillside After hours of droppin trees. That weight makes a big difference. I only do side jobs but one job last fall spent 6 hours on a hillside droppin Cedars up to 50" with the 066. Test drove TS 372 and thought about that job and bingo. Still mixed on the Husky Stihl deal the husky is smooth but I just about like everything else about Stihl 044/460/066.


----------



## MR4WD (Aug 28, 2009)

I was gonna question the bar length issue. I didn't think there was much call for BIG powerheads and long bars these days. 33" and 385's are what the crews even on the wet coast seem to be using. 

I'm just a firewood guy, but I've managed to use the heck out of my 372 I just got back on Monday, that thing is a wood weapon. Walkers does an amazing job on the muffler, that thing is art.

I should have my tired leaky 385 sold this weekend and hopefully onto a sling'r 390.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 28, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Quote:A modded saw for me on a straight falling job will put 40-45 more trees on the ground by the end of the day with the same bar and chain. This equates to $50-60 more everyday I'm out there. Doesn't take long for that to add up.
> 
> Jacob, are you only getting 1.50 to dump a tree? I wouldn't get out of bed for that unless the trees were 2" dia and three feet apart! lol
> Gypo



Gypo-

That's about what it works out to be these days...

A typical straight fall job here is bid around $125-140/load, and a typical load is 70-90 sticks...

If a guy isn't getting 4-5 loads a day, then a guy won't make it.

There's Hispanic crews here now with no real timber falling experience making decent money on these straight fall jobs.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> All good points Thall, whether it's about ego or money, I'm not sure, but what I know is it's an addiction and a feeling of self satisfaction. I think my first mod was simply removing the spark arrestor, then I found out about the 066 dual port muffler, then Walkers, then Dennis Greffard, then Dozer Dan, then Ken Dunn, then Ed Heard, Cahoon, etc., till I was capable of building my own with all the information I got from these builders.
> I agree* though that most modded saws out there haven't even cut a cord of wood.* Stock always resells for more because no one knows for sure who's been in there hacking and slashing.
> In the final analysis though, it's all about the chain and hard won experience.
> Gypo



Thanks Gypo, thats what I'm talking about. I'm not condeming modding at all, hell those that are into it, be those that build them and those that enjoy them, I say cool beans. All I wanted to point out is the obvious and nothing more. The lure of great speed and power is all over this site and thats fine but as Rope told me, I got all day,LOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 28, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That may even have an impact on the cutting speed - or am I totally off????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hands feel the smoothness, not the bar and chain. It would take a measurement from inside the log to tell but I highly doubt it makes any difference. From the few vids I've seen the husky is always dancing around on the ground, like a teen on meth. Not that it matters because we don't use them on the ground.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well good point Thall, I agree but after seeing and especially feeling the difference I want all mine modded and it is not ego it is production. In this overly competitive business you need to make hay while the sun shines and why do it with a Massy when you can do it on a Deere?
> I definitely used stock saws in pro applications but more from a tight budget than anything.



Well gettttttttttttttter done Rope, ya got a speedy saw now, ya got no excuse. As for me, I'll take the cost of your mods and buy me a few ta's ta's and a lawn chair, you was right, I got all day,hahaha


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Why I run a Jasha modded 372 XPW
> 
> Stihl 066 roughly 17# dry weight
> Cannon super bar 32" around 6# = 23 pound combo
> ...



Good point, trying to find the baddest 70cc combo out myself. I'm convinced the 440 w/ a ported 460 topend hybrid is the key. Just need a few more $$$ to get one. Running JT's stock 7900 didn't help either.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well gettttttttttttttter done Rope, ya got a speedy saw now, ya got no excuse. As for me, I'll take the cost of your mods and buy me a few ta's ta's and a lawn chair, you was right, I got all day,hahaha



:rant: you lucky bugger <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good point, trying to find the baddest 70cc combo out myself. I'm convinced the 440 w/ a ported 460 topend hybrid is the key. Just need a few more $$$ to get one. Running JT's stock 7900 didn't help either.



Oh yeah. Now we're talkin'! Listen to that baby hold RPMs in the cut. Of course the B&C's too short to mean anything, lol.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMMhekibx5w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMMhekibx5w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 28, 2009)

Plenty of big trees here in michigan to warrant buying a 32" bar. I have 3 bars, 16,18,28,32. The last oak I cut, the 28 bar would not go all the thru, so I got the 32 bar. There are some really big oaks around here.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Oh yeah. Now we're talkin'! Listen to that baby hold RPMs in the cut. Of course the B&C's too short to mean anything, lol.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMMhekibx5w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMMhekibx5w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



I tached mine in the cut on bigger wood the other day 10000 to 11000 is what it said 24" bar 39" wood! just enough presure to cut smooth!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> :rant: you lucky bugger <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Rope I got and old feller that comes in the shop. The cat has a house thats sitting right in the middle of the woods, big oaks all around the place. He came in one day and asked me would I come out and saw up this huge tree that blowed over. I go sure. 

I get out there carrying my 660 and 880. Hell I was looking forward to putting that 880 in some big wood. I get there and go ok where is this big tree. He walks me down in the woods about 50 yards and there lays maybe a 32-36 inch red oak. I go thats the big tree, he goes yeah. I go good grief that thing is a toothpick. I went back to the truck and grabbed the 880 just to run it some. The guy goes what the hell is that. I go unlike your so called big tree this is a big saw. The tree I could have zipped up easily with the 660 but I wanted to run the 880abit for the fun of it. Out of no where his wife comes down where we are. I get the tree done in no time. He's going to do the limbing. She tells him, honey his saw is much larger than yours. I grin and he tells her oh go back to the house,LOLOLOLOLOL He gave me 50.00 to block that tree up. I sawed maybe 20 minutes at most. The tree was soft and I had more trouble holding up the saw from going in the ground than anything else.

He's got supposely two more big ones he wants me to come out and do fairly soon. I asked him are they as big as that last one. He goes oh shut up and just get your azz out there when I call ya,LOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Rope I got and old feller that comes in the shop. The cat has a house thats sitting right in the middle of the woods, big oaks all around the place. He came in one day and asked me would I come out and saw up this huge tree that blowed over. I go sure.
> ...



Lol I get calls like that I have a huge tree go out and its 25" of course there are the times like the 67" dbh pine that tied the state record that died and I won bid on or the 82" sweetgum but thet are getting more rare everyday.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I get calls like that I have a huge tree go out and its 25" of course there are the times like the 67" dbh pine that tied the state record that died and I won bid on or the 82" sweetgum but thet are getting more rare everyday.



Same here. I've been asked many times to come saw down this big tree. I get there toting big saws only to find a 20 incher that was suppose to be this huge tree. 

The biggest tree I've ever seen was a dayumm swamp oak on the back of a farm I once lived on. The tree had been tagged by the county as one of the biggest trees in the county. Someone told me one of the schools took a class of kids out to see this tree. They claimed it took 22 school kids holding hands to go around the tree. It was indeed a huge tree. I told the guy that ran the farm that I was gonna go back there and saw down that tree for the fun of it. He says go ahead, your azz will be in jail in the morning,haha. Far as I know that tree is still there. I'd say it was well over 7 foot across the bottom. Nasty looking thing though, only had a trunk about 10 feet and then branched off. I gotta take ole Hoss over to see it sometime. He'd get a kick out of that tree.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I get calls like that I have a huge tree go out and its 25" of course there are the times like the 67" dbh pine that tied the state record that died and I won bid on or the 82" sweetgum but thet are getting more rare everyday.



Yup, don't see many like this anymore:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Yup, don't see many like this anymore:



I still get a few of those per year 56 " stuff is still fairly common but the real big 65" and up is a dying breed no pun intended.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 29, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh no doult , I'm well aware of that. The pro fallers love their modded saws and hey good for them. I got nothing againist modded saws or the folks that use them. Hell if I had the ego need for speed I'd have all my saws modded. I guess I enjoy sawing, I'm not in that big a hurry,LOL
> 
> I'm not blind though. Its very easy to see what all the talk about modding is for this site. Its more about ego and $$$$$$ than anything else and hey thats cool. I just say lets be honest about it, nothing more..


 I got plenty of stockers too, they all have their place.



blsnelling said:


> Modding saws is just part of my nature. There isn't hardly anything I own that I don't play around with. I've done it since I was a kid. When I was 17 I helped myself to a jigsaw, cut a hole in the roof of my nice car(that I paid for with my own money), and proceeded to install a sunroof. I can't imagine turning a kid loose to do something like that to his car unsupervised. I guess that's part of what made me what I am today, good or bad. Through the years it's been cars, Jeeps, trucks, motorcycles, quads, lawn equipment, water-cooled computers, cameras, and on and on and on. It's just something I enjoy doing. Do I post most of my videos for sales? Hardly, I just enjoy it. I honestly look forward to getting home with the camera and doing the editting on my over-clocked quad-core computer. And I don't say that to brag, I say it to make a point. I don't know how compulsive I am, but I'm very obsessive! Once I start something, I don't know where to quit. This is nothing more than a hobby to me. Any money I make usually goes right back into it. Yes, stock saws do bore me for the most part. I know that there's so much more in there and I have to let it out, lol. You see, I'm an extrovert. I like to share, I like to talk. You guys are my friends with a common interest so I want to share my experiences with you. Any of this make sense?



Mee too Brad, I enjoy sharing the most.



MR4WD said:


> I was gonna question the bar length issue. I didn't think there was much call for BIG powerheads and long bars these days. 33" and 385's are what the crews even on the wet coast seem to be using.
> 
> I'm just a firewood guy, but I've managed to use the heck out of my 372 I just got back on Monday, that thing is a wood weapon. Walkers does an amazing job on the muffler, that thing is art.
> 
> I should have my tired leaky 385 sold this weekend and hopefully onto a sling'r 390.



Well what are ya waiting for then, post up some pics and vids.




ropensaddle said:


> I still get a few of those per year 56 " stuff is still fairly common but the real big 65" and up is a dying breed no pun intended.



Last year, I cut up a snag, that a tree service topped about 40-50' up, at that height it was about 40" across, the butt I was guessing was 5-6', doug fir.


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 29, 2009)

Heres a Euc log Ive been cutting into blocks for several months now ...measured 7' wide at its thickest...big mother. Got it about 2 cords out of it and another log that was a branch off of it, got another 1- 1 1/2 cords to go...


----------



## Trigger-Time (Aug 29, 2009)

He he........A1 entertainment


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2009)

When's BB King due back? He sure put up a good single handed fight didn't he?
He responded to everyone who addressed or attacked him. All the makings of a good AS member.
Gypo


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 29, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> When's BB King due back? He sure put up a good single handed fight didn't he?
> He responded to everyone who addressed or attacked him. All the makings of a good AS member.
> Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Gypo-
> 
> That's about what it works out to be these days...
> 
> ...



I feel for you Jacob, but a guys got to do what he's got to do. I'm not in much of a better boat now myself. I've been cutting firewood and have atlot of orders at 200/cord, but I have to handle it three times before it gets to the customer.
This lil venture takes me about 6 hrs/crd to fell, block, split, load in ATV trailer, relay to landing (about 6 trailer loads) unload and stack in truck and deliver 7 miles away. It's not what I really want to do, but it's an independant life and keeps the wolf away from the door. Plus it's a huge endless, wild and beautiful country up here and you don't have anyone breathing down your neck, except for hoards of blackflies that appear in clouds.
It's to damn painful for me to work within a structured environment, but saying that, I may be going into camp as a timber faller, which means I'll probably be sold for 65$/hr. and get 40$/hr. myself. Such is free enterprise. Lol


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 29, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> When's BB King due back? He sure put up a good single handed fight didn't he?
> He responded to everyone who addressed or attacked him. All the makings of a good AS member.
> Gypo



I think his canadian cousin is on now under "hawke"

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=103662&page=8


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> When's BB King due back? He sure put up a good single handed fight didn't he?
> He responded to everyone who addressed or attacked him. All the makings of a good AS member.
> Gypo



Yeah! Where's BB? He put up a darn good fight against most of you.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Kinda reminds me when I busted out the Mex Port! Almost everyone jumped on the bandwagon to try and bring me down!!! I'm still here though

I can't wait to bust out the Mex Port for reals...I'd like to make someone look stupid:greenchainsaw: J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> Heres a Euc log Ive been cutting into blocks for several months now ...measured 7' wide at its thickest...big mother. Got it about 2 cords out of it and another log that was a branch off of it, got another 1- 1 1/2 cords to go...



Hank, where's a vid of that bad boy McC!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> I can't wait to bust out the Mex Port for reals...I'd like to make someone look stupid:greenchainsaw: J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey hometown, anyone that would even consider porting a cylinder with a wood router is already stupid:greenchainsaw: Just using your own words.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 29, 2009)

*awesome.*

I sure wish there was an 084 with a 60" bar somewhere in that picture.That's the meanest cat I've ever seen.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 29, 2009)

*BS'n as usual...*

You're such a fool BS. Anyone who's "hot 346" gets handed back to them by an EHP 346 woods ported saw and doesn't have the balls to post a vid of it is stupid in my book:greenchainsaw:

Keeping making money off of people here...you're doing a great job at that


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 29, 2009)

When's the J-red 2188 supposed to come out? I'd like to see if it's really the J-red version of the 390xp.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> You're such a fool BS. Anyone who's "hot 346" gets handed back to them by an EHP 346 woods ported saw and doesn't have the balls to post a vid of it is stupid in my book:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Keeping making money off of people here...you're doing a great job at that



I have no idea what you're talking about. Doesn't matter anyway. My MS260 will hand it to my 346 every time. That doesn't mean the 346 is not a good saw. I'd rather use my 346 for work any day of the week. I have never made a blanket statement that my saws are faster than everyone elses. Only a fool would believe that. I can guarantee you they're good saws though. No saw builder's going to have the fastest saw every time. Again, I have no idea what you're talking about. The only EHP 346 I've run mine against was EricJeepers. At least I think it was a EHP saw. And I don't recall being beat. Perhaps I was. That's ok too. It's all amongst friends.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 29, 2009)

My husky 350 was a good little saw, when I had it.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 29, 2009)

*You'll never bring me down, but you can keep trying...*

There's no way I'll ever reveal which Barn Owl landed on my forearm to tell me this about your ported 346 that just kept getting spanked by an EHP 346...

Don't look now, but your tail is in between your legs:yoyo:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Comes down to Was it a fair contest?
maybe Brads chain wasnt as good as the other.

I think some of these so called work saws are verging on being race-saws ( beat the ###### by splitting the 2 words up )


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 29, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 29, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> You're such a fool BS. Anyone who's "hot 346" gets handed back to them by an EHP 346 woods ported saw and doesn't have the balls to post a vid of it is stupid in my book:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Keeping making money off of people here...you're doing a great job at that



Are you a meth head? I just read a bunch of old posts of yours trying to figure out what on earth you are talking about. None of it made much sense. The router bit thread was truly enlightening. 

Brad does good work and he shares his knowledge here and treats everyone with respect. *You don't*. So back off.


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 29, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> Hank, where's a vid of that bad boy McC!!



Man I cant get a break!. Work is crazy right now, I've had one day off since Aug 3rd, my next are 9/12-13 and I'm going to the gun show in Ventura to look for an AR-15 lower on one of those days, but I'm on graveyard shift starting in a week so I'll get out there one morning after work, thats the only time cool enough to cut anyway lately. So about 10 days.....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 29, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> Man I cant get a break!. Work is crazy right now, I've had one day off since Aug 3rd, my next are 9/12-13 and I'm going to the gun show in Ventura to look for an AR-15 lower on one of those days, but I'm on graveyard shift starting in a week so I'll get out there one morning after work, thats the only time cool enough to cut anyway lately. So about 10 days.....
> Thanks Chev...



Got the sticker! Thanks!!!:yourock:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 29, 2009)

Zombiechopper said:


> Are you a meth head? I just read a bunch of old posts of yours trying to figure out what on earth you are talking about. None of it made much sense. The router bit thread was truly enlightening.
> 
> Brad does good work and he shares his knowledge here and treats everyone with respect. *You don't*. So back off.



+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

:agree2:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW! This thread is all full of piss and vinegar, and a whole lot of estrogen. . . Errr. . . Testosterone. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 29, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> WOW! This thread is all full of piss and vinegar, and a whole lot of estrogen. . . Errr. . . Testosterone. :greenchainsaw:



Wax on, Wax off Daniel-san.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 29, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> Man I cant get a break!. Work is crazy right now, I've had one day off since Aug 3rd, my next are 9/12-13 and I'm going to the gun show in Ventura to look for an AR-15 lower on one of those days, but I'm on graveyard shift starting in a week so I'll get out there one morning after work, thats the only time cool enough to cut anyway lately. So about 10 days.....



Hope you find one, I had my dealer order me a stainless DPMS lower a few years ago...made a cool looking 50AE out of it. Tony Rumor custom made the upper and I put the stainless lower together.


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 29, 2009)

Sound nice.
Yeah I'll find one, just depends how how much you want to pay for a Kali legal lower..probably cost me at least $200-300. I plan on building a heavy barrel flat top with optics for my daughter, .223 is just going to be easier to find/pay for in the future than the M-1 .30 carbine she had. I was going to get her a Mini-14 ranch model but she shot my friends AR and now she's hooked.


----------



## Signoflife (Aug 29, 2009)

*Funny*

...sure is funny how sling'r's short saw comparisons video and thread has meandered.

Now where were we? Oh yes both saws looked good to me, yet personal preference would steer me to the 390. There back on track.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 29, 2009)

*I'll see your back on track and raise you one .....*



Signoflife said:


> ...sure is funny how sling'r's short saw comparisons video and thread has meandered.
> 
> Now where were we? Oh yes both saws looked good to me, yet personal preference would steer me to the 390. There back on track.



Both are great saws ...... so, why not have both?


----------



## Signoflife (Aug 29, 2009)

*I'll see your raise...*



joatmon said:


> Both are great saws ...... so, why not have both?



Ok, can't argue with that, both it should be.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy COW, this thread has taken another bad turn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Some reasons for concern with the late MS660's being overall quality of the barrel and port timing issues as mentioned in this thread.
Not sure if the timing issues are the same as earlier 660's/066's.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=83777


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys should see my new saw: a 7 1/4in magnesium Skil saw. Monday morning I will be putting on the leather Occidental nail bags.

I might as well Hi-jack my own thread.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Holy COW, this thread has taken another bad turn!!!!!!!!!!



Such is life. I've read the last few pages and I've yet to figure out what all is being discussed. Near as I can tell its gone from favorite saws to a who's the best modder and so on. 

Back to the saws Joat says own both. I say bull, own 3 of one like I do and you won't need the other,hahaha

True, this thread is like a roller coaster for sure...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 29, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Such is life. I've read the last few pages and I've yet to figure out what all is being discussed. Near as I can tell its gone from favorite saws to a who's the best modder and so on.
> 
> Back to the saws Joat says own both. I say bull, own 3 of one like I do and you won't need the other,hahaha
> 
> True, this thread is like a roller coaster for sure...



We really should discuss what oil to run in your modded saw, and what gas to mix it with....


----------



## litefoot (Aug 29, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> There's no way I'll ever reveal which Barn Owl landed on my forearm to tell me this about your ported 346 that just kept getting spanked by an EHP 346...
> 
> Don't look now, but your tail is in between your legs:yoyo:



Unlike you who has his _head_ between his legs.


----------



## 394xp4me (Aug 29, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You guys should see my new saw: a 7 1/4in magnesium Skil saw. Monday morning I will be putting on the leather Occidental nail bags.
> 
> I might as well Hi-jack my own thread.



Can't wait for the vid with some cool tunes Slinger!!!!opcorn::rockn:


Rich


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 29, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Some reasons for concern with the late MS660's being overall quality of the barrel and port timing issues as mentioned in this thread.
> Not sure if the timing issues are the same as earlier 660's/066's.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=83777



Or, you can look at the thread *here* for another view.


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You guys should see my new saw: a 7 1/4in magnesium Skil saw. Monday morning I will be putting on the leather Occidental nail bags.
> 
> I might as well Hi-jack my own thread.



wish we got worm drives here in Oz 

but i did mail order a Occidental full set up about 5 years ago....still going strong 

what are you building?

Serg


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats cool TS, like I say I got no issue with modded saws at all. I'm glad to see your upfront and honest. You've gotton tons of work from this site ya say, thats cool. Your gonna continue to build saws for money ya say, hell you just made my long post 100% correct. I didn't think I was seeing things now I know I wasn't and its ok, rake in man. Your not alone in the mod biz on this site by no means. I got no problem with it at all, I just pointed what is what, nothing more,


 Thall is this the kind of customer that builders just love? I quoted him from another post, I think his username is Quick Time. He's pretty enthused and funny to boot!

"Well I have had a bigger saw on my mind for a few months, all my buddys tell me I am just stupid. I keep buying these saws and hell I have cut down every tree in my yard. Now that I have found this site, I know I may be stupid but at least im not alone!!!! "


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey John, talking about builders how's Ed doing these days?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

husq2100 said:


> wish we got worm drives here in Oz
> 
> but i did mail order a Occidental full set up about 5 years ago....still going strong
> 
> ...



Going to work for a building contractor friend of mine, building houses and re-models and concrete work, etc...
Ready to be home everynight.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 30, 2009)

You might not be droppin trees but a job is better than no job.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Going to work for a building contractor friend of mine, building houses and re-models and concrete work, etc...
> Ready to be home everynight.



Have you got your new lathe all hooked up to 3 phase and running now?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 30, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Hey John, talking about builders how's Ed doing these days?


 Not sure where Ed is these days, but I've been using a 359 he built for me and have sliced and diced at least 60 cords and I swear it's getting stronger.
Gypo


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thall is this the kind of customer that builders just love? I quoted him from another post, I think his username is Quick Time. He's pretty enthused and funny to boot!
> 
> "Well I have had a bigger saw on my mind for a few months, all my buddys tell me I am just stupid. I keep buying these saws and hell I have cut down every tree in my yard. Now that I have found this site, I know I may be stupid but at least im not alone!!!! "



LOL, good one there. He would be the type of guy a dealer would love too. 

Reminds me of a ole boy I use to work with long ago. His papy in law was a carpenter. He tells me man that dude can drive a keg of 16 penny nails a day. I thought for a minute, man thats a awful lot of nails but I didn't say anything. Months later I ran into his father in law and asked him if he could drive a keg of 16 penny nails in a day. He goes hell no, are you crazy. I said no, your son in law is though,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Have you got your new lathe all hooked up to 3 phase and running now?



It runs off 110v, nice little dude, perfect for business on AS.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Going to work for a building contractor friend of mine, building houses and re-models and concrete work, etc...
> Ready to be home everynight.



Sounds like the $1k playhouse for your daughter was a good tune-up project...


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Going to work for a building contractor friend of mine, building houses and re-models and concrete work, etc...
> Ready to be home everynight.



dont forget your vaughan cf1, fatmax and swanson speed square... :greenchainsaw:

post up some pics. i always like the way Nth America frames their houses. oh and OSB everywhere

oh, how cold is it in the mornings atm where you are?

Serg


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Sounds like the $1k playhouse for your daughter was a good tune-up project...



Yeah, I have actually done quite a bit of carpentry during slow times. Where you at these days?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

husq2100 said:


> dont forget your vaughan cf1, fatmax and swanson speed square... :greenchainsaw:
> 
> post up some pics. i always like the way Nth America frames their houses. oh and OSB everywhere
> 
> ...



I got a Stiletto hammer, titanium I think. I used to have a Death Stick.


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I got a Stiletto hammer, titanium I think. I used to have a Death Stick.



haha that suits you....and your heavy metal streak. 

i wish i got some of the old og harts and dealuge's but i missed out 

Vaughan have excellent customer service and let me deal with them direct....even remembered me after a 5 year spell.

what are you using for framing lunmber? (size and species)

Serg


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

husq2100 said:


> haha that suits you....and your heavy metal streak.
> 
> i wish i got some of the old og harts and dealuge's but i missed out
> 
> ...



Doug fir, 2x4 interior walls, 2x6 exterior. Fabricated 2x4 trusses.


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Doug fir, 2x4 interior walls, 2x6 exterior. Fabricated 2x4 trusses.



whats a 2x4 ...hahah i think youll find its 38x90 (mm) and i guess everything is at 406.4mm centers (16inches):spam:

im sure youll find a use for your 390xp....maybe cutting a whole pack of tji's to lenght or cutting pockets in the flooring....:greenchainsaw:

Serg


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You guys should see my new saw: a 7 1/4in magnesium Skil saw. Monday morning I will be putting on the leather Occidental nail bags.
> 
> I might as well Hi-jack my own thread.



What....No timed vids???


----------



## Erick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You guys should see my new saw: a 7 1/4in magnesium Skil saw. Monday morning I will be putting on the leather Occidental nail bags.
> 
> I might as well Hi-jack my own thread.





wigglesworth said:


> What....No timed vids???



OH!!!! It's on now...... I'll run my 15 year old Bosh against that thing anyday. :bringit:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 30, 2009)

I worked in a shop once that had a worm gear drive big circ saw. We used it for cutting the cast aluminum tanks off of charge air coolers. That mother worked like a charm. It cut aluminum like its was pine. Needed lotsa wax though....


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Yeah, I have actually done quite a bit of carpentry during slow times. Where you at these days?



I just got back from Williams Creek fire as a type 1 HELO manager. I'm surprised you're not out on a fire, there's a couple of good ones in your area plus central Cali is going up now.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't forget Southern Cal. Cali is up in smoke cheech and chong style.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 30, 2009)

BC has had some duzzy fires this year.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I just got back from Williams Creek fire as a type 1 HELO manager. I'm surprised you're not out on a fire, there's a couple of good ones in your area plus central Cali is going up now.



Have not been out since de-mob on July 21, typical political BS. I am not waiting around and turning down work anymore.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 30, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Have not been out since de-mob on July 21, typical political BS. I am not waiting around and turning down work anymore.



I'm with you there. I never did sign up for one of those associations, it always seemed like there was a core group of good old boys who got all the work. Oh well, screw it. There's other things to do. Between saws and contracting, I thinking you'll be pretty busy.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 30, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm with you there. I never did sign up for one of those associations, it always seemed like there was a core group of good old boys who got all the work. Oh well, screw it. There's other things to do. Between saws and contracting, I thinking you'll be pretty busy.



Yeah, ready to be home at night - I am into my fitness big time, been doing it at home daily, and my son is busy with football - nice to be in a routine.


----------



## tdi-rick (Aug 31, 2009)

Fire season has started early here this year, up the coast where the SIL is they hit 100*F last week and it's still winter :jawdrop:

There's been fires starting all over the state, with the local bushfire crew out to two fires at the end of last week (both started by cockies (graziers) burning stumps and crap.....one of them was the brigade deputy captain....)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 31, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Fire season has started early here this year, up the coast where the SIL is they hit 100*F last week and it's still winter :jawdrop:
> 
> There's been fires starting all over the state, with the local bushfire crew out to two fires at the end of last week (both started by cockies (graziers) burning stumps and crap.....one of them was the brigade deputy captain....)



Woke up to -2 C this morning. You'd think it would kill the black flies, but it brings them out in hoards as the day warms up.
Gypo


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 31, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Woke up to -2 C this morning. You'd think it would kill the black flies, but it brings them out in hoards as the day warms up.
> Gypo



That's pretty cool for this time of year. It's been in the 60-70* F range here.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Not sure where Ed is these days, but I've been using a 359 he built for me and have sliced and diced at least 60 cords and I swear it's getting stronger.
> Gypo



I suspect he isn't doing well these days, his website has been down for about a year, and he had health issues even before that.......:censored:

Jokers also left the sites he was on (as far as I know) at about the same time.


----------



## blackcherry man (Nov 12, 2009)

*help*



AUSSIE1 said:


> Hmmm, I've got my 395 to do soon.
> Interesting.



where can i get 390 husky ported and moded in pa


----------



## blackcherry man (Nov 12, 2009)

*help*

any mod shops in pa that do huskys


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 12, 2009)

blackcherry man said:


> where can i get 390 husky ported and moded in pa



From the guy that started this thread.


----------



## redlinefever (Nov 12, 2009)

does good work and fast turn around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.

Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.


----------



## cjnspecial (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.



Speed may not be the OP's only concern(like air filtration, comfort, etc) and looking at the OP's videos, he makes a living using his saws so I'm sure he knows what works for him.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.



BB gun. Good to see you took your time out sitting in the corner to think things through and mature some.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.



Having run the said 390 in this thread and a 660 from another builder, I can say neither one are lacking power at all. Having a ported 044 also, it won't hold a candle to a ported 390 or 660 in 30"+ wood. Being a Stihl man though, I *prefer* the 660. Not that I wouldn't own a 390, if it were placed in my hands. All boils down to that word in bold.


----------



## husq2100 (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.



oh god......:monkey:

Your first point back at the begining of this thread was about chain speed and sutabile size saw for said size timber.......and then you crowed how your 044 would beat those saws in same size timber, them wearing 32 bars and yours a 30..........

Now you are getting into a brand pissing war, which will get alot of attention here at AS because some believe emotional imput is scientific fact......

So you've jumped ship, changed your tune, back stepped and run for cover....you may wonder why some people here had a go at you. Maybe it was becasue you attacked first by calling the OP and others charlatans and theives....maybe its because you made statements and continually changed them....maybe its because you wouldnt litsen to fact and reason.....maybe its because you sit behind a computer and tell every one how tough you are.....

Why is the OP a charlatin? Because he showed a vid of his work on 2 different saws, becasue he stated he felt the 660 would perform better with a bigger bar, or because he stated he liked ( now that is his personal opinion and he is 100% entitled to that....remember home of the free and all that!) the 390xp better for the real world (which you are yet to get your head around) because of weight, speed, vibes and filtration....

Apart from the fact that the difference from a 32 to a 30 inch bar is not going to do sweet FA, and that you stated the wood was a misrepresentation of .........wood, that, you yourself cut.........oh and then the old .404 is real chain and 3/8th isnt.... well why is .404 real? Pro loggers started changing out from .404 to 3/8th in the mid 70's. why? Becasue it put trees on the ground faster and made them more money.....which as a pro wood cutter yourself should know is the main point for going to work......

But thanks for your insite into a world of which i couldnt even imagine

Serg


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.





enough with the buffoonary...


you have no idea how to do it properly...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back,



Why?


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2009)

The 660 and 880 are really good saws, they have both made the Stihl name a lot of money. The 440/460 has never appeased the needs of big wood for me. They are a sweet little saw for the landing, or small wood on highlead ground with a reduced weight bar. 

I like the torque the 660 makes, but the way the 390 hits hard, revs, limbs, low vibe and _sounds_, it is a clear choice in my mind. The filtration is suberb as well. To each his own, but I really think this newer generation of Huskys will have to be reckoned with. My saw bills are half of what they use to be with Stihls. They just seem to run and run and run. JMHO.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 22, 2009)

Burvol said:


> The 660 and 880 are really good saws, they have both made the Stihl name a lot of money. The 440/460 has never appeased the needs of big wood for me. They are a sweet little saw for the landing, or small wood on highlead ground with a reduced weight bar.
> 
> I like the torque the 660 makes, but the way the 390 hits hard, revs, limbs, low vibe and _sounds_, it is a clear choice in my mind. The filtration is suberb as well. To each his own, but I really think this newer generation of Huskys will have to be reckoned with. My saw bills are half of what they use to be with Stihls. They just seem to run and run and run. JMHO.



Saw bills eh? Mine never break.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I'm back, and i havent forgotten about this thread either. I will still post my video of my 044 in simular wood, though i expect it will be slower than either saws in the video, that doesnt really bother me as it was not the point whatsoever, I will maintain that the 066 is a far more powerfull saw, and the husky is still gay.
> 
> Also as a side note i would like to say i still believe you modders that are making money on this site are nothing more than charlatans. Pretty much stands as proof seeing as the OP freely admitted his preffered 90 cc saw would be slower than the 066 in larger wood (which it was made for) so to me that is blatant false advertisement/ deception. take it how you will.



I run hopped up saws for a few reasons: 

1. The power delievery and response is improved. You feel like the saw you are holding can now actually breath and run to it's potential. As a firewood cutter and "tree taker outer LOL" your needs are less demanding than ours.

2. Ported saws have the parts put together tighter and the casting flaws are removed. Look inside a stock saw and you'l gasp at all the imperfections in there, both brands. Along with the opened exhaust, they will run cooler, tighter, and last longer. 

3. Safety. A hot saw will rip one off the stump quicker when you need it. 

4. Production. When you cut logs all day, the amount of time spent on the buck and the stump adds up. 

5. Irritation factor. Pros want more more more. Firewood cutters and "Arm chair fallers" like you only dream of cutting a lot wood in high production settings like us. Don't tell us you use to cut logs either, please. And if you did, ya there has been plenty like you over time that have gone down the road Jack.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Saw bills eh? Mine never break.



Come over and pet all of our saws, LOL. 

You'll notice @ 8-12 gallons a week on average.


----------



## Zero Gravity (Nov 22, 2009)

I have to agree with BB. The original test is invalid. There is so much more to cut speed than engine or chain speed. I have often wondered why my saws dramatically slow down in the cut at some point. The reasons are countless! wood fiber. length of chip, space between cutters, kerf,heat.
ZG


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2009)

Zero Gravity said:


> I have to agree with BB. The original test is invalid. There is so much more to cut speed than engine or chain speed. I have often wondered why my saws dramatically slow down in the cut at some point. The reasons are countless! wood fiber. length of chip, space between cutters, kerf,heat.
> ZG



Same bar and chain. Jasha is THE most qualified real world saw builder and timber faller here, hands down. He rarely stirs the pot for more than a few posts, and they are usually just in fun. The dude knows his ####.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Why?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 22, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Same bar and chain. Jasha is THE most qualified real world saw builder and timber faller here, hands down. He rarely stirs the pot for more than a few posts, and they are usually just in fun. The dude knows his ####.



Yup. He knows what it takes to make a living with a saw. There's a couple of other good builders on AS, too, and I hear that they do fine work. 

But Slingr' _knows_ what it's like to have to hang in there at the stump, 'til the last possible minute, _knows_ what it's like to have to cripple up a log on the ground so you don't lose the whole thing down the hill, and he _absolutely knows_ what kind of a saw it takes to do the job and do it right.

I'll stick with the guy that has the real world experience. And I'll listen when he has something to say. His work speaks for itself.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yup. He knows what it takes to make a living with a saw. There's a couple of other good builders on AS, too, and I hear that they do fine work.
> 
> But Slingr' _knows_ what it's like to have to hang in there at the stump, 'til the last possible minute, _knows_ what it's like to have to cripple up a log on the ground so you don't lose the whole thing down the hill, and he _absolutely knows_ what kind of a saw it takes to do the job and do it right.
> 
> I'll stick with the guy that has the real world experience. And I'll listen when he has something to say. His work speaks for itself.



:agree2:
yes, but his video was against Stihl so a lot of people get their panties in a knot when they see it. The Stihl's slower, it must be him and his crappy work and inexperience....


----------



## Gologit (Nov 22, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> :agree2:
> yes, but his video was against Stihl so a lot of people get their panties in a knot when they see it. The Stihl's slower, it must be him and his crappy work and inexperience....



Agreed. I run Stihl mostly because I'm used to them, I can work on them a little, I've got a great dealer, and I know what to expect of them.

Nothing wrong with Husky, though, and if I weren't on my last saw (when _it's_ through, _I'm_ through ) I'd probably be running one.

When Bark Bluster gets dry behind the ears and builds up some actual experience instead of just running his mouth about stuff he doesn't know anything about maybe we can start listening to him and taking him seriously. That should be in about ten or fifteen years.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Agreed. I run Stihl mostly because I'm used to them, I can work on them a little, I've got a great dealer, and I know what to expect of them.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Husky, though, and if I weren't on my last saw (when _it's_ through, _I'm_ through ) I'd probably be running one.
> 
> When Bark Bluster gets dry behind the ears and builds up some actual experience instead of just running his mouth about stuff he doesn't know anything about maybe we can start listening to him and taking him seriously. That should be in about ten or fifteen years.



Well that 660 will probably go a decade, so nice to see you around for a while Bob!


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Agreed. I run Stihl mostly because I'm used to them, I can work on them a little, I've got a great dealer, and I know what to expect of them.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Husky, though, and if I weren't on my last saw (when _it's_ through, _I'm_ through ) I'd probably be running one.
> 
> When Bark Bluster gets dry behind the ears and builds up some actual experience instead of just running his mouth about stuff he doesn't know anything about maybe we can start listening to him and taking him seriously. That should be in about ten or fifteen years.



It says Stihl on it so don't plan on retiring!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 22, 2009)

Zero Gravity said:


> I have to agree with BB. The original test is invalid. There is so much more to cut speed than engine or chain speed. I have often wondered why my saws dramatically slow down in the cut at some point. The reasons are countless! wood fiber. length of chip, space between cutters, kerf,heat.
> ZG




Wow, this has been a cool thread to eat popcorn and drink beer over. Just saw it today. I love it when big long involved threads like this that started before I was an AS member come back up. Helps me to get to know the folks here.

ZG, it ain't what BB said initially about the test not mattering in certain ways. It's HOW he said it, and his subsequent postings maintained the same prickish attitude. IMO he deserves whatever butt kicking he gets.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2009)

It was a good comparison between two saws, nothing more nothing less. Some people are just PRICKS and have to pick at anything you do.

Please let this die.


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yup. He knows what it takes to make a living with a saw. There's a couple of other good builders on AS, too, and I hear that they do fine work.
> 
> But Slingr' _knows_ what it's like to have to hang in there at the stump, 'til the last possible minute, _knows_ what it's like to have to cripple up a log on the ground so you don't lose the whole thing down the hill, and he _absolutely knows_ what kind of a saw it takes to do the job and do it right.
> 
> I'll stick with the guy that has the real world experience. And I'll listen when he has something to say. His work speaks for itself.



And this is why I bought a 390 off of him.


----------



## Evan (Nov 22, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh i mist the fight did barkbuster finaly tuck his tail and head on out


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2009)

MR4WD said:


> And this is why I bought a 390 off of him.



Ah, so you got the 390 I was looking for about two weeks ago? LOL


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 22, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> It says Stihl on it so don't plan on retiring!



My only (current) saw is an Stihl 051AV that I got in 1981 or 1982. Still running and still servicable according to my local dealer. So you are right, they do not retire.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 22, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> My only (current) saw is an Stihl 051AV that I got in 1981 or 1982. Still running and still servicable according to my local dealer. So you are right, they do not retire.



My 028 AV is from 1979-83. Still cutting like a banshee. Got it for $20 at a garage sale this summer. It could very well outlive me.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 22, 2009)

parrisw said:


> It was a good comparison between two saws, nothing more nothing less. Some people are just PRICKS and have to pick at anything you do.
> 
> Please let this die.



Yep.Here's an actual picture of this thread...........


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Burvol said:


> 1. The power delievery and response is improved. You feel like the saw you are holding can now actually breath and run to it's potential. As a firewood cutter and "tree taker outer LOL" your needs are less demanding than ours.
> 
> 5. Irritation factor. Pros want more more more. Firewood cutters and "Arm chair fallers" like you only dream of cutting a lot wood in high production settings like us. Don't tell us you use to cut logs either, please. And if you did, ya there has been plenty like you over time that have gone down the road Jack.



I am not defending BB here but firewood cutting is more cuts per day than felling and bucking. I used to fell and top one day and skid to a landing and then on day 2 I would do nothing but buck logs sunup to sundown solid all day long. Cut after cut after cut after cut with nothing but gas breaks for the cutter and the saw. No way felling and topping is putting as much chain through wood in a day as compared to what a firewood blocker is. Simple math. That was why I slugged an 051 all the time. I wanted that saw through the wood so I was moving to make my next block cut. Speed is everything because my saw spent a good 60-80% of its running time cutting wood, not being carried from stump to top and then on to the next tree. Sorry, but firewood cutters can make close to a thousand cuts per day in a good pile of logs.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 22, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I am not defending BB here but firewood cutting is more cuts per day than felling and bucking. I used to fell and top one day and skid to a landing and then on day 2 I would do nothing but buck logs sunup to sundown solid all day long. Cut after cut after cut after cut with nothing but gas breaks for the cutter and the saw. No way felling and topping is putting as much chain through wood in a day as compared to what a firewood blocker is. Simple math. That was why I slugged an 051 all the time. I wanted that saw through the wood so I was moving to make my next block cut. Speed is everything because my saw spent a good 60-80% of its running time cutting wood, not being carried from stump to top and then on to the next tree. Sorry, but firewood cutters can make close to a thousand cuts per day in a good pile of logs.



'Tis true, less cuts falling timber. . . Less skill in firewooding though. 

Although, falling dead wood adds another element to the game. . . Brittle hinge-wood offers less control of the tree.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 22, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I am not defending BB here but firewood cutting is more cuts per day than felling and bucking. I used to fell and top one day and skid to a landing and then on day 2 I would do nothing but buck logs sunup to sundown solid all day long. Cut after cut after cut after cut with nothing but gas breaks for the cutter and the saw. No way felling and topping is putting as much chain through wood in a day as compared to what a firewood blocker is. Simple math. That was why I slugged an 051 all the time. I wanted that saw through the wood so I was moving to make my next block cut. Speed is everything because my saw spent a good 60-80% of its running time cutting wood, not being carried from stump to top and then on to the next tree. Sorry, but firewood cutters can make close to a thousand cuts per day in a good pile of logs.



True, but what does that have to do with this saw comparison? Ummmmm oh that's right. NOTHING.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 23, 2009)

Never fails, LOL. The haters can bag all they want, Happy Holiday's.
-Jasha.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Never fails, LOL. The haters can bag all they want, Happy Holiday's.
> -Jasha.



ha ha. See what you started Slinger!


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Ah, so you got the 390 I was looking for about two weeks ago? LOL



Possibly! This one's been a long time coming. I'm out of town, but I guess it finally showed up. Can't wait!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 23, 2009)

Basically what i think about the comparison wood used, is if i were working, i would be using a 70cc class saw, i would pull out a 90 cc saw if i had to remove some big stumps or fall or buck an exceptionally big tree. so basically in this part of the world a 70cc saw will handle anything a 90cc class saw will if the bar length is 32 inches on both using 3/8 chain.

I do understand that in areas with really hard wood, a 90 cc saw is pretty much needed to pull a 30 inch or better bar, that's just not how its done here, a 90 cc class saw around here is better suited with at least a 36 inch bar and as big as 42 inches. 

I also understand that in the particular wood being used, the 390 does slightly better, and therefore abiding by many of your logic, proves the 390 to be better, but had the saws been dipped in hardwood using the same B&C setup, the 660 likely would have won. Had the saws been using a larger test bar with a .404 chain as would be typical for use in the PNW the 660 also would have likely won.

What this tells me, is that a hardwood setup was used in softwood, also many of the arguments have been centered around the B&C being equal with both saws, and test wood being same, therefore the winning saw is simply superior... Wrong, if they had been using a bar of at least 36 inches using .404 chain (identical) then the 660 would have won, so that being true defeats the whole argument saying the test was valid.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Basically what i think about the comparison wood used, is if i were working, i would be using a 70cc class saw, i would pull out a 90 cc saw if i had to remove some big stumps or fall or buck an exceptionally big tree. so basically in this part of the world a 70cc saw will handle anything a 90cc class saw will if the bar length is 32 inches on both using 3/8 chain.
> 
> I do understand that in areas with really hard wood, a 90 cc saw is pretty much needed to pull a 30 inch or better bar, that's just not how its done here, a 90 cc class saw around here is better suited with at least a 36 inch bar and as big as 42 inches.
> 
> ...



Did you even read why he chose the 390 and it wasn't just the cutting speed in 24" wood???? Why don't you grab and fffen clue? And no .404 is not the norm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When is that vid coming that you promised us like months ago?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Did you even read why he chose the 390 and it wasn't just the cutting speed in 24" wood???? Why don't you grab and fffen clue? And no .404 is not the norm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When is that vid coming that you promised us like months ago?



You want to know why .404 isnt the norm? Simply because the average faller in the PNW is running a 70cc class saw, when the occassion arises and you run into something to big for your 32 inch bar, you grab a 90cc saw with a bigger bar and generally a .404 chain, the .404 chain has many benefits for this type of work, considering many of the situations, you may need the bigger bar and chain consist of big old growth stumps that can have dirt in the middle or numerous other chain dulling qaulities.

I can understand him prefering the 390 for weight (even though its a mere 9 0z) or the anti vibe, or air filteration, but those aren't the qaulities that were being demonstrated in the video.

And the video will come when it comes.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> You want to know why .404 isnt the norm? Simply because the average faller in the PNW is running a 70cc class saw, when the occassion arises and you run into something to big for your 32 inch bar, you grab a 90cc saw with a bigger bar and generally a .404 chain, the .404 chain has many benefits for this type of work, considering many of the situations, you may need the bigger bar and chain consist of big old growth stumps that can have dirt in the middle or numerous other chain dulling qaulities.
> 
> I can understand him prefering the 390 for weight (even though its a mere 9 0z) or the anti vibe, or air filteration, but those aren't the qaulities that were being demonstrated in the video.
> 
> And the video will come when it comes.



So your a logger now? Even in 90cc saws around here, .404 isn't the norm. Why don't you go back to pruning fruit trees.

:notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> And the video will come when it comes.




ha ha ha, so you got nothing eh!!!!! Probably don't even own a saw.


----------



## husq2100 (Nov 23, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> You want to know why .404 isnt the norm? Simply because the average faller in the PNW is running a 70cc class saw, when the occassion arises and you run into something to big for your 32 inch bar, you grab a 90cc saw with a bigger bar and generally a .404 chain, the .404 chain has many benefits for this type of work, considering many of the situations, you may need the bigger bar and chain consist of big old growth stumps that can have dirt in the middle or numerous other chain dulling qaulities.
> 
> I can understand him prefering the 390 for weight (even though its a mere 9 0z) or the anti vibe, or air filteration, but those aren't the qaulities that were being demonstrated in the video.
> 
> And the video will come when it comes.



Regarding .404 pitch: It has less chip clearance than 3/8th. Yes its a bigger tooth that may make you think it will stand up to abuse better, but its also a wider kerf so doing more work. There is a reason pro loggers in the mid 70's changed over to 3/8th and they werent cutting little clean trees. They did find that 0.063 gauge held up better than 0.050. If you are really worried about dirt etc run a semi chisel. Over here alot of our wood is so hard and dirty its all the pros seem to run. Full chisel just doesnt hold up.

Regarding the qualities being demostrated in the video, who are you to decide? you did not make it. BUT just so people will know what the OP's point was and what the video WAS representing, he posted some text with it

"This is why I run a 390 over a 660, lighter, smoother, cheaper and a tad bit faster.
Both saws using same chain and 8 tooth sprockets in 25" doug fir."

if you read the first post, you will notice the video FOLLOWED the text, therefore the video IS a represention of those things you say they are not.

i wll say this, you have come back and you seem to be taking a better attitude towards this internet thing, which i applaud you for. You are well within your right to think what you want and state your opinion which is why we are all here. But some don't do it with respect. keep the respect for others and you will keep the same in return...and more will be preparred to listen to your thoughts.

cheers, Serg


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 23, 2009)

Bark polisher,

Can you shut the #### up or find somthing worth while to argue about please?


You are agitating my thread subscriptions for no good reason.

I read your l8est post and mind you I have had some beers, but #### I have never read less in a 139 word post in my poor life.


your glass holds no water, #### that bastard doesn't even hold any air........


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2009)

Well notwithstanding the 660/390 comparison arguments earlier, I for one will second the notion of using .404 skip on long bars for firewood, especially dirty stuff. Fewer cutters and they stand up to abuse better. And, it's a lot easier to find an 8-pin .404 sprocket than a 9-pin 3/8 sprocket if you have enough saw to pull it.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha, so you got nothing eh!!!!! Probably don't even own a saw.



No it means im not going to make and post the video untill its convenient for me, im busy working the next few days.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 23, 2009)

parrisw said:


> So your a logger now? Even in 90cc saws around here, .404 isn't the norm. Why don't you go back to pruning fruit trees.
> 
> :notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2:



I'v never claimed to be a logger, though i do have a decent amount of experience felling trees, and since you question the validity of my statement (.404 being the norm for 90cc says) how may i ask do you know its not the norm? are you suggesting your a logger?


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2009)

Must be fairly normal up here, since the main shop in town carries just as much .404 as 3/8 (low-profile notwithstanding), at least going by the spools they have on the shelves anyway. I know for a fact they sell a helluva lot more .404 than everything else put together, though most of that is .085ga harvester chain...


----------



## William Balaska (Nov 23, 2009)

404 is the norm for the 088, 3120 and available for the 660 and 395, as well as all the old school monsters. Obviously the chassis of this chain is much stronger, however adds significant weight to the saw and obviously consumes more horsepower to turn the rotating mass, especially when you get into a 42 inch plus bar. A ported saw turning 13,500 RPM will obviously outrun a nonported saw turning 12,500 to 13,000 RPM the math is obviously basic plus you can lean on the saw due to the increase in horsepower and adjust the raker height accordingly. So basically in my eyes it was a fair race.


----------



## garyischofield (Nov 23, 2009)

*life lesson for BB*

Sad to say but you remind me of me 35 years ago.If I could offer my $.02.A reward of experience is the thrill of knowing something today you didn't know yesterday.One thing I've noticed about accomplished people is they never know so much that they don't entertain a different thought or way of doing something.Your points about size of wood in slingers video do have some merit but the time to cut through those logs was sufficient to make a valid comparison.I enjoy nothing more than listening and trying others ideas.Case in point,if somebody hadn't experimented with chisel bit files on chisel chain I'd still be swearing my round sharpened chisel chain was the hot set-up.Thank god someone did it cause it would have taken awhile if ever for me to think of that.When I'd go to a saw race back in the 70's thru 90's people would look in disbelief at my chains after learning to square file.The point being,try to soften your approach and try to not be so aggressive with different opinions .it makes life easier when you adapt as you try different methods etc.I still talk when I should be listening, so the wife says.I doubt even Art Martin feels like he knows everything.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> No it means im not going to make and post the video untill its convenient for me, im busy working the next few days.



You haven't had any spare time in the last few months?



BarkBuster20 said:


> I'v never claimed to be a logger, though i do have a decent amount of experience felling trees, and since you question the validity of my statement (.404 being the norm for 90cc says) how may i ask do you know its not the norm? are you suggesting your a logger?



Nope not a logger, I just know a few things is all. Lots of loggers in my family though.



Brmorgan said:


> Must be fairly normal up here, since the main shop in town carries just as much .404 as 3/8 (low-profile notwithstanding), at least going by the spools they have on the shelves anyway. I know for a fact they sell a helluva lot more .404 than everything else put together, though most of that is .085ga harvester chain...



Well there ya go, ain't nobody that I know is running .404 .085 harvester on any saw.

Even if I ran a 880 or 3120, I'd still put 3/8 on it. My 36" 395 has 3/8 .063.

My friends tree service, runs 3/8 on 42" bars without any trouble.

Anyway Barkpolisher, I'm somewhat glad to see you've dropped the attitude somewhat.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Bark polisher,



ha ha ha. I like that!!


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2009)

Heh, I don't think guys here are running harvester chain on handheld saws either! Our dealer outfits the big logging shows as well, so they sell (and maintain) a lot for use on feller-bunchers and the big processors that work the landings limbing and bucking the logs. I DO have a few half-worn-out harvester bars that I picked up a while back; maybe I could mod one for use on the 090 just for kicks! Now ya got me thinking... I even have a few pieces/loops of harvester chain that I salvaged from the infeed deck and stepfeeder at the sawmill - they came in tangled up in loads of logs. I probably have enough to make a couple good loops, just need some presets and straps.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 23, 2009)

My Stihl 051 has had nothing but 404 chain on it from the day I got it. My logs were never really dirty (skidded only short distances) but it was what I was told to use and so I used it. I just bought two new 404s for it last week.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> My Stihl 051 has had nothing but 404 chain on it from the day I got it. My logs were never really dirty (skidded only short distances) but it was what I was told to use and so I used it. I just bought two new 404s for it last week.



Ya, but that was back in the day when they used .404 the 051 I have has .404 on it as well as my 070.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

I cut with a die hard Stihl Head this summer. He runs a 660 from Wood's Logging supply that was "hopped up". It ran good, and is a nice saw. He was giving me #### about my 390 (shaved, ported, transfers opened, unlimited coil, dual port, timing advanced) saying it was a boat anchor. I put a fresh chain on it one day and told him to stump a tree. All he could say was "SMOOOOTH". The rantings stopped. He he. 

Guys are afraid to like the new line of Husky products. It cracks me up. There is absolutly no comparing the two. The Husky is a smooth, powerful saw that sounds like a real powersaw. ZWOOZWOOO is what Stihls sound like. Drive me nuts! 

If you don't believe Jasha in terms of realworld testing and use, there is no other credible source on this site. Not that I'm some guru, but I fully back the 390 as the best West coast falling saw on the market, pound for pound bar none. Bonus feature would be the tensioner built in the side cover. The 390 bars up twice as fast as the 660 and is extremely well balanced.

I laugh at all the casual users on here that just bash, bash, bash. I don't bash Stihl saws, they make good products. I just tend to set things straight. Most guys on AS burn as much fuel in their saws during a year as what we do in a month or less.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I cut with a die hard Stihl Head this summer. He runs a 660 from Wood's Logging supply that was "hopped up". It ran good, and is a nice saw. He was giving me #### about my 390 (shaved, ported, transfers opened, unlimited coil, dual port, timing advanced) saying it was a boat anchor. I put a fresh chain on it one day and told him to stump a tree. All he could say was "SMOOOOTH". The rantings stopped. He he.
> 
> Guys are afraid to like the new line of Husky products. It cracks me up. There is absolutly no comparing the two. The Husky is a smooth, powerful saw that sounds like a real powersaw. ZWOOZWOOO is what Stihls sound like. Drive me nuts!
> 
> ...



Burvol,

Allow me to speak for the casual users. The Jasha 390XP rocks.

ole joat


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Burvol,
> 
> Allow me to speak for the casual users. The Jasha 390XP rocks.
> 
> ole joat



Mr. Joat,

I hope you understand what I am implying. Not all casual users are ignorant or bashers (just plenty). I think you get my point. I have just read enough garbage from guys that have little credence to continualy bash a saw because it's not a Stihl. I use to run Stihl. No Mas. Please understand where I am coming from.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I cut with a die hard Stihl Head this summer. He runs a 660 from Wood's Logging supply that was "hopped up". It ran good, and is a nice saw. He was giving me #### about my 390 (shaved, ported, transfers opened, unlimited coil, dual port, timing advanced) saying it was a boat anchor. I put a fresh chain on it one day and told him to stump a tree. All he could say was "SMOOOOTH". The rantings stopped. He he.
> 
> Guys are afraid to like the new line of Husky products. It cracks me up. There is absolutly no comparing the two. The Husky is a smooth, powerful saw that sounds like a real powersaw. ZWOOZWOOO is what Stihls sound like. Drive me nuts!
> 
> ...



:agree2: I here ya
Probably a day or 2. Majority have one or 2 saws to cut up a few trees a year. I bash in fun but some people take it seriously... You cant sit here and tell me Stihl or Husky suck. Just cause your 210 always starts up doesn't mean Husky suck's or other way around....


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> :agree2: I here ya
> Probably a day or 2. Majority have one or 2 saws to cut up a few trees a year. I bash in fun but some people take it seriously... You cant sit here and tell me Stihl or Husky suck. Just cause your 210 always starts up doesn't mean Husky suck's or other way around....



They are both good. Husky just has the edge in the 70-90cc class, that's all.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 23, 2009)

Both the MS660 and 390xp are very nice saws, I would love to own both of them. It all comes down to personal choice.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Husky just has the edge in the 70-90cc class, that's all.



Your opinion. Personally I prefer the 440 and 660. Rip to the 440 but the 441 and 460 are just as good. That 390 was impressive but the 660 really got my blood a boiling.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 23, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Both the MS660 and 390xp are very nice saws, I would love to own both of them. It all comes down to personal choice.



Very well said!


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2009)

I love my Husky work saws, and like my Stihls as well, though most of my Stihls are pretty much vintage / collector pieces at this point - heck, even my 066 is one of the oldest I've seen. One thing I'll say though, is that I HATE the more rounded lines and stylings of some of the newer models that have come out in the last couple years, _especially_ the strato/X-Torq saws. The new trend towards silver mufflers instead of black doesn't really appeal to me either. But those issues come down to a personal preference and I certainly wouldn't demean their performance or reliability on that basis.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had both saws now, and I like the 390 much better. It is a little bit lighter and a lot smoother. The power difference wasn't real noticeable. I sold the 660 after I got this one though.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Mr. Joat,
> 
> I hope you understand what I am implying. Not all casual users are ignorant or bashers (just plenty). I think you get my point. I have just read enough garbage from guys that have little credence to continualy bash a saw because it's not a Stihl. I use to run Stihl. No Mas. Please understand where I am coming from.



Borvol,

We're completely on the same page. My experience pales to most here. In fact, I haven't posted in this thread because it doesn't matter to most pros what a weekend cutter thinks. I understand and accept that fact. After you pointed out your experience as a non-casual user (pro), I chimed in with my experience so that both bases (pro and casual) were covered.

Jasha 390XP: a saw a pro or casual user can love, 

ole joat


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> I've had both saws now, and I like the 390 much better. It is a little bit lighter and a lot smoother. The power difference wasn't real noticeable. I sold the 660 after I got this one though.



Ya buddy!


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Both the MS660 and 390xp are very nice saws, I would love to own both of them. It all comes down to personal choice.



I agree and I do.



2000ssm6 said:


> Very well said!



+2



mdavlee said:


> *I've had both saws now, and I like the 390 much better. It is a little bit lighter and a lot smoother*. The power difference wasn't real noticeable. I sold the 660 after I got this one though.



I agree with the bold. If I weren't 61 years of age, the 660 would probably get the nod.

ole joat


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

Ole Joat,

You are a wise man with a sense of humor I enjoy your posts and you have many good points in many threads. I'm glad you got a 390 before white finger gotcha LOL.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I cut with a die hard Stihl Head this summer. He runs a 660 from Wood's Logging supply that was "hopped up". It ran good, and is a nice saw. He was giving me #### about my 390 (shaved, ported, transfers opened, unlimited coil, dual port, timing advanced) saying it was a boat anchor. I put a fresh chain on it one day and told him to stump a tree. All he could say was "SMOOOOTH". The rantings stopped. He he.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe Jasha in terms of realworld testing and use, there is no other credible source on this site. Not that I'm some guru, but I fully back the 390 as the best West coast falling saw on the market, pound for pound bar none. Bonus feature would be the tensioner built in the side cover. The 390 bars up twice as fast as the 660 and is extremely well balanced.



 Doggone it Jesse, I wish you'd quit talking about what a nice saw that 390 is. It's got me thinking about getting one and I don't need another saw. 

I've got it all figured out...just about the time that one year old Slingr 660 is worn out I'll be good and ready to retire. Hell, I'm ready to retire now but the phone keeps ringing and I keep answering it and the Slingr' 660 goes on earning it's keep.

If I keep listening to you and the one or two other guys I listen to on AS I'll wind up wandering into the saw shop, coming back out the door with a 390 and a considerably lighter wallet. Then I'll have _two_ big timber saws to wear out and I'll wind up falling trees until I'm ninety-five years old !

Besides which, I'd have to make the trip up to Fort Jones to get it modded and listen to Jasha telling me "See...I told you so". Plus the fact I'd have to stay over night in Yreka and probably wind up with a communicable disease and a few puncture wounds out in the parking lot of some sleazy tavern. And it would be all you guys fault.

So would you guys please quit it? I can only take so much temptation! What's a good price on a 390, anyway?


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

A hot 390 makes a grumble that you can hear a long ways away. They know who is cutting where when I'm in my strip.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob- if you end up buying another big saw, don't feel too bad. In 2004, we brought my grandpa out of retirement to cut the tops of four big sales near Diamond Lake, Or. He was 79 at the time and had been 'retired' from timber cutting since he was 45. He ran a 2100 with a 42" bar and a P-62 with a 36" bar and was hard to keep up with.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah Joat I'm just 26 and the 660 vibrated to much for me. It was way worse than the 044 I got. I paid $829 plus tax for mine with a 28".


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Doggone it Jesse, I wish you'd quit talking about what a nice saw that 390 is. It's got me thinking about getting one and I don't need another saw.
> 
> I've got it all figured out...just about the time that one year old Slingr 660 is worn out I'll be good and ready to retire. Hell, I'm ready to retire now but the phone keeps ringing and I keep answering it and the Slingr' 660 goes on earning it's keep.
> 
> ...




OK OK, just calk up before you go in the tavern. 
I figure you can run mine if you make it this way and cut with me before the GTG. We got a cat skinner we call Grandpa that is 78 or 79, so don't worry about being the old guy, LOL. I get my 390's modded, bar and chain for around 11 franklins, not too shaby. 

I like the 660, just really love the 390. I know I'm a pot stir-er (real word?) but the 440 is a joke for log cutting. Never understood grown ass men packing that saw around.


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I like the 660, just really love the 390. I know I'm a pot stir-er (real word?) *but the 440 is a joke for log cutting*. Never understood grown ass men packing that saw around.



Heh, them's fighting words with some folks here...opcorn: I'm in general agreement though - I'd never consider saddling my 371 with a big bar for big wood when I have a perfectly good 288, 395, and 660 kicking around. I don't really notice the extra weight when dealing with big wood, but I sure notice the extra grunt.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah Joat I'm just 26 and the 660 vibrated to much for me. It was way worse than the 044 I got. I paid $829 plus tax for mine with a 28".



MDL,

That's a strong price.

26 ...... I don't know what I was doing at 26, but it must've been fun. I'd hate to have done all this to myself and not have had fun. In the words of the immortal Son Thomas ....

Beefsteak when I'm hungry,
And whisky when I die,
Good lookin' women whilst I'm livin',
And heaven when I die,

ole joat


----------



## Gologit (Nov 23, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Borvol,
> 
> My experience pales to most here. In fact, I haven't posted in this thread because it doesn't matter to most pros what a weekend cutter thinks. I understand and accept that fact.
> 
> ...



Joat, you're welcome here in our logger posts any time. Now, if you get rowdy we might have to smack you around a bit but other than that there's no problem.


----------



## joatmon (Nov 23, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Joat, you're welcome here in our logger posts any time. Now, if you get rowdy we might have to smack you around a bit but other than that there's no problem.



Go,

Thank you. I reckon if I get rowdy, it won't be for long. 

The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak,

ole joat


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Doggone it Jesse, I wish you'd quit talking about what a nice saw that 390 is. It's got me thinking about getting one and I don't need another saw.
> 
> I've got it all figured out...just about the time that one year old Slingr 660 is worn out I'll be good and ready to retire. Hell, I'm ready to retire now but the phone keeps ringing and I keep answering it and the Slingr' 660 goes on earning it's keep.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Burvol (Nov 23, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> Heh, them's fighting words with some folks here...opcorn: I'm in general agreement though - I'd never consider saddling my 371 with a big bar for big wood when I have a perfectly good 288, 395, and 660 kicking around. I don't really notice the extra weight when dealing with big wood, but I sure notice the extra grunt.



Read what Jacob wrote in response #474...That's what I'm talking about lol


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 24, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Read what Jacob wrote in response #474...That's what I'm talking about lol



I learned that working with old timers just means that you will get pwnd with maximum humiliation... I dont know how them old timers do it.

I guess several decades of 50 lb+ saws with NO saftey features tends to make a man out of you...


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 24, 2009)

My addition to this thread. Just got it today. All the hype aside, it's still more than I expected. Can't wait to get it broken in...


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 24, 2009)

MR4WD said:


> My addition to this thread. Just got it today. All the hype aside, it's still more than I expected. Can't wait to get it broken in...



I could have just posted normally to keep Gary happy,

But more pictures of that beaute the better, nice saw!!


Too bad there is no reputable husqvarna dealre in town..


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotta love those RW bars.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 24, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Gotta love those RW bars.



Aside from the price..........

il stick with the muscle building reg bars..


----------



## Burvol (Nov 24, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Gotta love those RW bars.



Oh dood, on your little hot rod, hell ya, they are sweet. Your EXACT set up is my next smaller wood, highlead setup. I want I want I want! LOL 

Take you fishing three times for your saw Brian


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Gotta love those RW bars.



+1, best thing since sliced bread. Makes a ported saw even better.


----------



## gb-bosk (Nov 25, 2009)

parrisw said:


> So what did you say? Now I don't even know, you've said so much crap. You said your 044 could beat them, I say no way no how, in any situation, whatever bar length you choose.



Ford/chvey bull chit!! come on!! when you buy big cc you get the power!!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah I really like mine. I want to go cut some more with it if the weather will cooperate. I'm going to try to run it for a month or so before I tear into it. How does that one balance with that rw bar?


----------



## gb-bosk (Nov 25, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> hey any of you who have criticized me about what i have said on this thread, you better back it up, cause i have given good reasons why the videos mean nothing, and its odd how silent you guys are, if im wrong then prove it. cause right now i think your all a bunch of chicken ####s



I have run 272 Through 20/30 maple without any hesitation ,This is a baby to your big saws.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Oh dood, on your little hot rod, hell ya, they are sweet. Your EXACT set up is my next smaller wood, highlead setup. I want I want I want! LOL
> 
> Take you fishing three times for your saw Brian


You can take me fishing three times and we could begin negotiations on the trips. Dont know how many trips it would take to complete negotiations tho


----------



## Gologit (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> You can take me fishing three times and we could begin negotiations on the trips. Dont know how many trips it would take to complete negotiations tho



LOL...You two guys need an independent, unbiased negotiator to help you work out the terms. I''ll go along on the fishing trip but strictly in the interest of keeping things fair. To show my complete fairness I'll fish while you guys work out the details. Sounds good to me.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 25, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> this video means absolutely nothing, my 044 with a 30 inch bar would beat either one of those in that particular wood.



so when are you going to back this statement up? We are all still waiting from months ago. And until you do SHUT UP.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 25, 2009)

parrisw said:


> so when are you going to back this statement up? We are all still waiting from months ago. And until you do SHUT UP.



Dayummmmmmmmmm Parris he made that post on 8/26/09, you wanna go snipe hunting with me, I think you would hold that bag for months,


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Gologit said:


> LOL...You two guys need an independent, unbiased negotiator to help you work out the terms. I''ll go along on the fishing trip but strictly in the interest of keeping things fair. To show my complete fairness I'll fish while you guys work out the details. Sounds good to me.



I like the Idea well just wait and see what Jesse has to say.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 25, 2009)

Got the kids into some pinks this year easy for kid fishing slowly eggin my way back into fishing. I hate snaggers rule breakers fishing's more than about catching fish about getting out on Gods green earth and comradeship


----------



## Burvol (Nov 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Got the kids into some pinks this year easy for kid fishing slowly eggin my way back into fishing. I hate snaggers rule breakers fishing's more than about catching fish about getting out on Gods green earth and comradeship



It really is Brian. I know your probably a guy that also respects the fish. Even the little Jacks made it all the way back from the ocean. A truley noble creature that deserves more respect than most people. 

I use to live Bellingham for a short bit. Loved pink fishing! It is so fun. Good little sams to smoke IMO. Glad to hear your a family man. I don't have any kids, but I love to take them out and show them the right way to do it.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry for Hijacking....back to the saws!


----------



## Monkeypetting (Nov 25, 2009)

*Dolmar??*

How would a Dolmar 7900\8400 do when compared to these two saws?


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, good heavens, here we go! opcorn:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummmmmmmmmm Parris he made that post on 8/26/09, you wanna go snipe hunting with me, I think you would hold that bag for months,



Ya, I know. Just trying to hold the kids feet in the fire. He promised that vid back then and still haven't delivered.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 26, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I know. Just trying to hold the kids feet in the fire. He promised that vid back then and still haven't delivered.



Maybe there is no video? 
Maybe there is no saw?


----------



## Freehand (Nov 26, 2009)

YO,YO,YO,Jasha....Ima let you finish,but I got the greatest stock saw of all time.

Sincerely,Barkpolisher(AKA Thread Wrecker)


----------



## Erick (Nov 26, 2009)

*Heyyy!!!!! Bark Nibblers back. *


----------



## TotalNZ (Nov 27, 2009)

This has certainly been an interesting thread.
I'm curious on a couple of points though, I'm a faller in New Zealand working in radiata pine mostly and i and most fallers i know will get a new saw every year cause a 66 wont last more than 2years. Thats why everyone i know runs stock saws. it's interesting to hear people talking about a 66 lasting a decade. Also the MS660 seems to be the only saw you ever see in comercial forestry over here, the stihl rep told me that they sell more 66's in NZ than anywhere else.
Personally i've only ever used a Stihl so i can't comment on the husky, seeing comments from pro fallers that have changed to husky after 12 years has me curious though.
It's worth mentioning that a stock MS660 magnum here comes with a dual port muffler and i believe different carb specs, and i mostly run a 25 inch bar so the stock saw's plenty powerful enough.


----------



## husq2100 (Nov 27, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> This has certainly been an interesting thread.
> I'm curious on a couple of points though, I'm a faller in New Zealand working in radiata pine mostly and i and most fallers i know will get a new saw every year cause a 66 wont last more than 2years. Thats why everyone i know runs stock saws. it's interesting to hear people talking about a 66 lasting a decade. Also the MS660 seems to be the only saw you ever see in comercial forestry over here, the stihl rep told me that they sell more 66's in NZ than anywhere else.
> Personally i've only ever used a Stihl so i can't comment on the husky, seeing comments from pro fallers that have changed to husky after 12 years has me curious though.
> It's worth mentioning that a stock MS660 magnum here comes with a dual port muffler and i believe different carb specs, and i mostly run a 25 inch bar so the stock saw's plenty powerful enough.



alot of guys on this site arnt pro fallers, myself included. But some are. First question I'd ask is "are your conditions that much different to the PNW"? probably not. Radiata is know as Ponderosa (sp) in the USA.

So i guess it comes down to, how long are hard worked MS660's lasting a pro faller in the USA and what is their maintance schedule (including chains) and how does that compare to yours.

Does your fuel have ethonol in it?

just some thoughts from a by stander


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Maybe there is no video?
> Maybe there is no saw?



obviously there is no video, not hard to figure that out, if you dont believe i have a saw then okay. Pretty stupid saying "maybe there is no saw" how bout this, i was banned the day i was going to post the video so i said #### it, and now i have been working, certainly not going to go out of my way to video tape myself cutting a round.


Maybe you have a large empty un-used space behind your eyes?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 27, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> YO,YO,YO,Jasha....Ima let you finish,but I got the greatest stock saw of all time.
> 
> Sincerely,Barkpolisher(AKA Thread Wrecker)



You are truly a moron, maybe you should change your name to FreeCockSucking, you ####ing homo.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it. 


Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.

oh and moderators, go stick your thumbs up each others asses, this entire site is a sham, just a way for wannabes to feel like there involved, and "modders" to rip off all the dumbasses on here.
Have fun pokin holes in your mufflers, retards.


On another note, you can say what you want, but i would say all this to any of your faces, if you want a free ass kicking, look me up. I;m sure none of you will look me up (too cowardly) will just talk #### like a bunch of gradeschoolers.

Oh and it feels great to talk to you ####tards like this, totally worth a ban, although its kinda weird how no one else on this thread got ne bans, probly cause they learned to relax the throat ( this is directed to you Parris, and Matt- and freehandslaber)


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 27, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> This has certainly been an interesting thread.
> I'm curious on a couple of points though, I'm a faller in New Zealand working in radiata pine mostly and i and most fallers i know will get a new saw every year cause a 66 wont last more than 2years. Thats why everyone i know runs stock saws. it's interesting to hear people talking about a 66 lasting a decade. Also the MS660 seems to be the only saw you ever see in comercial forestry over here, the stihl rep told me that they sell more 66's in NZ than anywhere else.
> Personally i've only ever used a Stihl so i can't comment on the husky, seeing comments from pro fallers that have changed to husky after 12 years has me curious though.
> It's worth mentioning that a stock MS660 magnum here comes with a dual port muffler and i believe different carb specs, and i mostly run a 25 inch bar so the stock saw's plenty powerful enough.




Its Monterey pine in the US. And, what you say is similar to us full time fallers in the us-- I'm an Appalachian hardwood faller. Basically, the take around here is a husky rips, no doubt, but i dont think anyone will debate on the higher quality contruction and materials in the Stihls, and tougher. But no faller is going to keep a falling saw for a decade--- may last for a decade on the landing, as a spare, but not as your falling saw. So, sure, I'd love to have a 390, but I run 660s (hopped up once broken in), occasionally a hopped up 460, and will continue that way until.....I come across a GREAT deal on a 390-- whats the point in trading out- all the spare parts around from old saws, etc. Cheers dude.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...





Thanks for the laugh, in all seriousness i'm laughing right now! Oregon is to far away for me to come chat with you. 

Thanks again! I had a rough day


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> obviously there is no video, not hard to figure that out, if you dont believe i have a saw then okay. Pretty stupid saying "maybe there is no saw" how bout this, i was banned the day i was going to post the video so i said #### it, and now i have been working, certainly not going to go out of my way to video tape myself cutting a round.
> 
> 
> Maybe you have a large empty un-used space behind your eyes?



How are you goign to post a video that doesn't exist? 
I was joking with ya, but i guess you don't like jokes so ill be a an A-hole and point out how intelligent you really are. 

Ya i'm pretty stupid, hard labor is what i do. I cant go do rocket science or algorithms. I cant type or spell either. Man i'm such a useless piec of crap, w/e


----------



## Gologit (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...



You really need to get yourself some help. Get it some place else, though.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> On another note, you can say what you want, but i would say all this to any of your faces, if you want a free ass kicking, look me up. I;m sure none of you will look me up (too cowardly) will just talk #### like a bunch of gradeschoolers



please PM me your address.

Regards.
Sally.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gologit said:


> You really need to get yourself some help. Get it some place else, though.



he wouldn't utter these words anywhere but on the internet.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> You are truly a moron, maybe you should change your name to FreeCockSucking, you ####ing homo.





BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...



WOW....LMFAO......A real tool here fellers...You take yourself very seriously,don't you.

Why don't you go outside and play hide and go **** yourself?

Have a nice life,loser.:looser:


----------



## TommySaw (Nov 27, 2009)

wow what a great thread that refuses to laydown and die, digital tough guys really keep me up at night


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 27, 2009)

:jawdrop::biggrinbounce2:umpkin2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 27, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> :jawdrop::biggrinbounce2:umpkin2::hmm3grin2orange:



Yup...kinda sound like somebody else we remember? Nothing ever came of that either.

BarkBlather is the human equivalent of putting a 36" bar on a WildThing...all show and no go. And nobody who knows anything is really impressed.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 27, 2009)

husq2100 said:


> Radiata is know as Ponderosa (sp) in the USA.



Radiata pine is known as Monterey Pine here in the USA. Ponderosa is a very different pine from Radiata, mostly in terms of size.

Also, Radiata Pine is closely related to the Bishop and Knobcone Pines.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yup...kinda sound like somebody else we remember? Nothing ever came of that either.
> 
> BarkBlather is the human equivalent of putting a 36" bar on a WildThing...all show and no go. And nobody who knows anything is really impressed.



Dang Bob, I had forgotten about that!!!


HT(the splinter cell) never made it to your neck of the woods either?

At least this place is good for a good laugh every once in while...

Stay safe!


.


----------



## Monkeypetting (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...



I agree with a bunch of what you say. I have ran into some real butt heads on this site. I think so many of them talk big because they have the Internet to hide behind. I am not in the professional logging industry but i do like chainsaw's, the industry, and talking about it. I have been banned for some questionable reasons as well so i understand your anger.


----------



## brucejr (Nov 27, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...



If you want to fight, I'll fly across the country. You talk a big story, but all your credibility went out the window when you wouldn't post that vid of your all mighty STOCK 044 that was so much better than a sling'r modded 390 or 660. Good to hear that your finally leaving. Don't let the door hit you on the way out and good ridance.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Nov 27, 2009)

Bark Polisher, Good to hear that your finally leaving. Don't let the door hit you on the way out and good ridance.

Steve Godsey


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> obviously there is no video, not hard to figure that out, if you dont believe i have a saw then okay. Pretty stupid saying "maybe there is no saw" how bout this, i was banned the day i was going to post the video so i said #### it, and now i have been working, certainly not going to go out of my way to video tape myself cutting a round.
> 
> 
> Maybe you have a large empty un-used space behind your eyes?



So you were going to post that vid that day? Well you must have it then, post it up like you promised. 



BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...




ha ha ha ha ha. That was funny. 

Look you up? How would I do that without your name, post up your address if your such a tough guy.


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 28, 2009)

parrisw said:


> So you were going to post that vid that day? Well you must have it then, post it up like you promised.
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha. That was funny.
> 
> Look you up? How would I do that without your name, post up your address if your such a tough guy.



Hmmm... what say we round up a few good ol' BC boys and go for a roadtrip! 

Seriously I can't honestly believe that all this came from a guy posting a comparison video between two saws. Well, I guess part of me can due to other stuff I've seen here in the last year and a half.



BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.



You're right, there are a few "douche-bags" here. But they're guys like you who come on a public forum and try to discredit and/or insult every opinion that disagrees with your own, with no proof or information to back it up. I can't think of any of the "regular" more active members here that would have a problem with a good debate or even argument over a point, provided that each person's view MAKES SENSE and they can explain themselves rationally with information to back up their argument. You can't just come here and make outrageous claims, then get your dander up when people question you or call you out on it. 



> oh and moderators, go stick your thumbs up each others asses, this entire site is a sham, just a way for wannabes to feel like there involved, and "modders" to rip off all the dumbasses on here.
> Have fun pokin holes in your mufflers, retards.



Sorry you feel that way. To me, this site has been one of the most valuable resources I've found on the internet - I've learned an incalculable amount of information, AND (I think and hope) I've made some new friends, a few of whom I've met in person, some I haven't yet. Am I a "wannabe" at times? Probably. I don't claim to know half as much as most of the regulars here in many respects, and can only go by my own personal experiences. But if I screw up and say something stupid or wrong, someone's usually along shortly to correct me, and then I learn something new too.



> On another note, you can say what you want, but i would say all this to any of your faces, if you want a free ass kicking, look me up. I;m sure none of you will look me up (too cowardly) will just talk #### like a bunch of gradeschoolers.



I'd bet the farm that there are some guys in your relative area on this site that you do NOT want to have a go-round with, but be my guest. PNW loggers aren't exactly a good group to go calling out; I've seen what they can do when they're riled up.

LOL...










> Oh and it feels great to talk to you ####tards like this, totally worth a ban, although its kinda weird how no one else on this thread got ne bans, probly cause they learned to relax the throat ( this is directed to you Parris, and Matt- and freehandslaber)



You getting off on calling everyone here out kinda scares me. All people here asked for was some proof to back up your words and to cool down a bit. Typical forum troll; what one will you move on to now?


----------



## spacemule (Nov 28, 2009)

Am I going to have to take the sharp tools away from you fellas?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 28, 2009)

Did anyone get his adress or#?

I see he is in oregon & I enjoy free stuff so....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 28, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> You are truly a moron, maybe you should change your name to FreeCockSucking, you ####ing homo.



Do you not see any issues with your attitude?

Any response from anyone here means nothing.

Your attitude is your decision only and your the only one responsible for it.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Did anyone get his adress or#?
> 
> I see he is in oregon & I enjoy free stuff so....



Ha ha not likely, the guy is a yellow bellied chicken chit. Anybody that'll say that on an Internet forum is retarted.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds like he's about ripe ass whoopin' size


----------



## Monkeypetting (Nov 29, 2009)

*Imo*

So, now that the smoke has cleared does anyone have any chainsaw opinions worth airing. IMO Dolmar has taken over the number two saw spot of the big two Stihl and Husky and is breathing down number ones collar if bang for the buck is what you are after.


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 30, 2009)

Monkeypetting said:


> So, now that the smoke has cleared does anyone have any chainsaw opinions worth airing. IMO Dolmar has taken over the number two saw spot of the big two Stihl and Husky and is breathing down number ones collar if bang for the buck is what you are after.



First of all you're wrong and secondly, this is the wrong thread.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 30, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I would say a lot of guys on this site are douche bags, who come on here to fantasize about the guys who actually Run a saw for a living (i do run a saw for my main income) you made statements suggesting i have been out of line, well not any more than a lot of you guys on this thread, this site is a huge retard magnet and im done with it.
> 
> 
> Btw "barkpolisher" is not all that creative or clever, have fun with this circle jerk.
> ...



1. There are a lot of tweekers, drunks, loggers that couldn't hack it, and guys that don't pay child support that cut firewood all over the PNW for hidden income.

2. Guys that talk about making a "living" from such activities obviously would not cut timber in any kind of production setting out here and have nothing positive or informitive to a PRO FALLING SAW thread. Take your saw patch off and go back to Bi-mart for Poulan parts. 

3. You crack very easily under pressure, makes it obvious you're a hack. 

4. You got caught with poop in your pants from the begining, got embarressed over and over and resorted to anger. You can't see ALL of us. There are plenty of boys here that can whip your ass bro if you want to go there. When guys act like their 2 at work (YOU), we call it "Having a Spit-Up day", LOL! 

5. Thank you for leaving! This is a positive place to embrace, support, and learn about the industries involving trees and powersaws. A-holes like you are a distraction from the learning and sharing process.


----------



## Monkeypetting (Nov 30, 2009)

MR4WD said:


> First of all you're wrong and secondly, this is the wrong thread.



Why is it the wrong thread.....Is this only a Stihl vs. Husky thread?


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 30, 2009)

In essence, yes - look at the thread title: "STIHL MS660 vs HUSQVARNA 390XP". I'm not a stay-on-topic nazi but I don't think it was intended as yet another "which brand is best" thread. Just a comparative video between two specific models.


----------



## brucejr (Nov 30, 2009)

Monkeypetting said:


> Why is it the wrong thread.....Is this only a Stihl vs. Husky thread?



This thread started as a comparison between a ported Husky 390 and a ported stihl 660 and tree sling'r offering his opinion as to why he runs the 390 over the 660. Then Barkbuster came in and ruined it by saying his stock 044 would beat both these saws in the same sized wood, WRONG. Never was there a Husky/Stihl/Dolmar battle to see who is now on top. Simply a well experienced faller offering insight into his findings with these two saws. That is why you are wrong. This thread was already hijacked, please don't hijack it again.


----------



## Monkeypetting (Nov 30, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> In essence, yes - look at the thread title: "STIHL MS660 vs HUSQVARNA 390XP". I'm not a stay-on-topic nazi but I don't think it was intended as yet another "which brand is best" thread. Just a comparative video between two specific models.



I see..my bad


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think that Monkeypetting's question is too far off the thread topic at all. And, FWIW, I for one agree with him. Holy crap, now that I've gone back and read the last few pages, I'm kinda glad I haven't been following this for a while. Can you say "off the rails"?!?!


----------



## Monkeypetting (Dec 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I don't think that Monkeypetting's question is too far off the thread topic at all. And, FWIW, I for one agree with him. Holy crap, now that I've gone back and read the last few pages, I'm kinda glad I haven't been following this for a while. Can you say "off the rails"?!?!



I didn't think that it was that far off base either.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I don't think that Monkeypetting's question is too far off the thread topic at all. And, FWIW, I for one agree with him. Holy crap, now that I've gone back and read the last few pages, I'm kinda glad I haven't been following this for a while. Can you say "off the rails"?!?!



Yea,real train wreck....damn shame.








Bark Polisher,this one's fer you.....


----------



## nanuk (Jan 5, 2010)

*all funny stuff....*

--- big snip ---

sorry!


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

Who trolled up this abomination of a thread?........It's like a bloated,stinking carcass that you just can't help but poke with a stick......then it pops and it gets all over ya.......




Yea,good times.......


----------



## wanab (Feb 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> We told you that if the _whole crew_ tells you that you're wrong you _are_ wrong.



lies!







freehandslabber said:


> Who trolled up this abomination of a thread?........It's like a bloated,stinking carcass that you just can't help but poke with a stick......then it pops and it gets all over ya.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:deadhorse:


----------

